# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  PSA steigt wieder...  ein jahr nach op

## rembert

war heute beim Hausarzt. Hat ein anderes Labor als mein Urologe, aber ich glaube nicht das es so einen Unterschied macht. PSA wert war 0,07...  vor drei Monaten noch kleiner als 0,05. Mir hat es in der Praxis die Füsse weggezogen. Bin völlig verzweifelt. Mir ging sofort durch den Kopf das ich mit viel Glück noch 15 Jahre habe... alles Käse.  *Bin ratlos*

----------


## LudwigS

Ich würde erst nochmal genau prüfen lassen ob das tatsächlich der gemessen Wert ist, weil bei vielen Labors 0,07 der untere Grenzwert der Messeinrichtung ist und es dann "kleiner 0,07" bedeutet.
Und das Wort "kleiner" bleibt dann manchmal irgendwo auf der Strecke...

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## spertel

Hallo rembert

Diese Situation kenne ich nur zu gut.

Allerdings solltest Du abklären, ob < 0,07 ng/ml oder tatsächlich 0,07 ng/ml (absolut) gemessen wurde, denn es gibt auch diese Messgrenze. Oftmals wird dieser kleine Zusatz "kleiner als" von den Arzthelferinnen vergessen. Hak´da noch mal nach.

Dann sehen wir weiter......

Reinhard

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Rembert,
  ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung , erstmal Ruhe bewahren.
  In meiner Biografie befindet sich auch ein Ausrutscher mit PSA 0,09 welcher sich als falsche Messung herausstellte.
  Was ist die Messgrenze beim Labor deines Hausarztes?  Oft liegt diese bei 0,07 und du hast eventuell das kleiner als überhört.
  Anderseits hattest du ein PSA von fast 10, wobei ich nicht verstehe das keine Lymphknoten entfernt wurden. 
  Ich würde auf eine neue Messung drängen.
  Joachim

----------


## rembert

"kleiner als " fehlte leider auf dem Laborzettel. Habe Ihn selber gelesen. Es stand 0,07..  werde da morgen nachfragen. Ein Albtraum ist das

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Rembert,

wenn du einmal in den Therapiebeurteilungen bei "myprostate.eu"  nachschaust, sind fast 40 % der offen Operierten (9 von 23) mit dem PSA-Verlauf  nicht zufrieden. In deinem Profil gibst du immer einen Wert "größer als  0,05 ng/ml" an??? Da würde ich mir jetzt noch gar keine Gedanken machen,  sondern auf permanente Kontrolle im gleichen Labor drängen. Allgemein  spricht man wohl erst bei einem ansteigenden Wert über 0,1 ng/ml vom  Verdacht auf ein Rezidiv: Es gibt zwar viele Gründe für einen PSA-Anstieg,  aber wenn die Prostata sauber raus ist, sollte man davon ausgehen  dürfen, dass dies nicht vorkommt.  Vielleicht ist es nur die hohe Messbereichsgrenze, die den Wert von 0,07 ng/ml begründet.
Bleib gelassen und geduldig; alles entwickelt sich - auch die Möglichkeiten zur Bekämpfung des Pk werden immer besser!
Eins noch, schreib doch deine Eckdaten auch bei "myprostate.eu" ein. Wir sind alle im gleichen "Club" und müssen keine Geheimnisse voreinander haben!

Viel Glück  und Kopf hoch!

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Rembert,

nur ein kleiner Nachtrag: Im Profil hast du wohl nur ein falsches Zeichen ">" anstatt "<" verwendet, denn "größer als" würde keinen Sinn machen! 

Sorry
"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## premme

Hallo Rembert,

was ist denn nun mit dir los. Du schreibst es doch selbst:

*Hat ein anderes Labor als mein Urologe.*

Du weist es doch selber, immer das gleiche Labor nehmen. Schau in meinen Bericht, der Wechsel ergab einen Unterschied von 0,02. Beruhigender Weise niedriger.

Also nochmal neu bestimmen lassen. Wenn möglich im alten Labor, dann hast du die Vergleichswerte.

Ansonsten, bleib stark.

Gruß Reinhard

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Rembert,
aus eigenen Erfahrungen kann ich Dir sagen, dass das sehr wohl einen Unterschied macht welches Labor Du nimmst. Ich habe (siehe Profil) gelegentlich Kontrollen der Werte durch zeitnahe paralle Messungen durchführen lassen. In der Regel lag die Differenz bei 0,02 ng/ml.Also würde ich Dir empfehlen zeitnahe eine zweite Messung beim Urologen durchführen zulassen.

Alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## rembert

habe heute nochmal mit dem Labor telefoniert. 0,07 wurden gemessen. Er geht davon aus, dass bei meinem Urologen das gleiche herauskommt, da die beiden Labore die gleichen messverfahren haben. Bekomme um drei das Egebnis von meinem Urologen. Bei einem Anstieg im ersten Jahr brauche ich doch schon gar nicht mehr über eine Bestrahlung nachdenken oder?
Gruss   rembert

----------


## JoScho

Sicher gibt es Toleranzen bei der Messung. Selbst im gleichen Labor gibt es Unterschiede im Ultra- sensiblen Bereich (100tel).
  Solange  ein < davor steht ist es egal mit welcher Messgrenze und in welchem Labor gemessen wird. Einen Messwert erhält man erst, sobald dieser absolut angegeben ist.  Laut aussage von Rembert ist das PSA =0,07 insofern empfiehlt es sich die nächste Messung im gleichen Labor vornehmen zu lassen.
Wie schon erwähnt kommt es nicht selten zu falschen Messungen. Also Ruhe bewahren und eine zweite Messung veranlassen

@Wanderfreund:   myprostate ist eine hervorragende Seite um sich zu Informieren, doch leider nicht repräsentativ.
Wer alles hervorragend überstanden hat wird sich mit seiner  Ekrankung nicht mehr beschäftigen. Insofern sind  dort wie auch hier im Forum überwiegend die "Probemfälle" zu finden. 



  Joachim

----------


## rembert

Habe gerade mit meinem Urologen telefoniert: Ergebnis lt. Labor per Telefon  PSA < 0,05 genauso wie alle bisherigen Messungen nach der OP in diesem Labor. Der Wert von exakt 0,07 wurde in einem Labor gestern ermittelt , dass das gleiche Messverfahren benutzt. Wundere mich doch sehr über diese Differenz und muss man dann nicht davon ausgehen, das noch einiges an PSA, wahrscheinlich knapp unter 0,05 vorhanden ist ?? Habe mich unendlich gefreut am Telefon und ich schäme mich auch nicht zuzugeben, das mir einige Tränen gekommen sind. Bin erstmal erleichtert. Wenn schon ein Rezidiv dann bitte nicht im ersten Jahr und so schnell ansteigend. Mir wird dann auch immer wieder bewusst das ich noch nicht mal 44 bin ...  die differenz bei der messung finde ich trotzdem merkwürdig

----------


## JoScho

Na also;
es bestätigt sich immer wieder. Falsche Messungen im sensibelen Bereich sind nicht selten. Vieleicht bleiben Rückstände von vorherigen Messungen im Labor-Gerät zurück, welche das Ergebnis verfälschen.
Wie auch immer: ich freue mich mit dir!!!! 
Joachim

----------


## premme

Hallo Rembert,
na siehste, kann mal vorkommen, aber sollte nicht.
Nun kannst du wieder ruhiger werden.

Viele Grüße

Reinhard

*PS: Lies mal hier*: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7-auch-Rezidiv

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Rembert
das geht`s einem doch schon viel besser. Also für die Zukunft würde ich empfehlen immer beim Urologen messen zu lassen und glegentlich eine Kontrollmessung wo anders. Unter 0,05 bedeutet nur, dass das Messverfahren ab 0,05 mißt, solange sich keine Dynamik entwickelt würde ich mir
keine Gedanken machen. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## rembert

danke nochmal an alle die hier immer ein offenes Ohr haben.

----------


## spertel

Hi rembert

Ich freue mich mit Dir, dass sich diese Sache so aufgeklärt hat. Ich habe es im übrigen geahnt.

Mittlerweile scheinen sich die Fälle, auch hier im Forum, zu häufen, wo entweder durch Meßfehler oder Schwankungen im Verfahren der ein oder andere leicht in Panik verfällt.

Hätte ich die Wahl, ich würde nie ein Messverfahren mit Messgrenze unter 0,1 ng/ml wählen, da hier offensichtlich die Schwankungen am größten sind. Therapeutische Konsequenzen hätte es eh nicht.

Erfreulich, dass es neben Joscho noch einen anderen gibt, der heute etwas zu feiern hat.......

Viel Spass dabei !

Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen..

habe heute nochmal mit einem Laborarzt telefoniert und die Aussage bekommen, dass einfach Unterschiede bis zu 15 % autreten können aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Messverfahren. 
Ich finde das aber schon bedenklich. Wenn ich von Anfang an das Labor von meinem Hausarzt gewählt hätte wäre der Wert von 0,07 wahrscheinlich schon viel früher aufgetaucht. Wo ist denn der tatsächlich Wert wenn die Ergebnisse nicht messbar sind oder bei 0,07 liegen ?? 
Manche einer rät ja inzwischen schon bei 0,1 PSA zu reagieren.
Gibt es eigentlich eine Richtlinie dafür wie weit der PSA nach OP absinken muss ?
ist Ein wert um 0,05 den dann zu hoch oder ist es nur wichtig ob man bei einem Messverfahren bleibt und es innerhalb dieser Messungen keine Entwicklung nach oben gibt?? Vielleicht hat ja jemand das Wissen und die Geduld mich da noch mal aufzuklären.  Vielen Dank   Rembert

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Rembert,
  Eine saubere Resektion hat meines Wissens einen Abfall des PSA unter die derzeit mögliche Nachweisgrenze von 0,01 zur Folge. Schließlich wurden sämtliche PSA produzierenden Zellen entfernt. Bei den heute üblichen Operationen wird oft, wenn es vertretbar erscheint, eine Nervschonung angestrebt.
  Da die Nervenbahnen jedoch unmittelbar an der Prostata anliegen verbleiben eventuell einige Prostatazellen.(Hofendlich nur gesunde) 
  Das Messverfahren und die Messgrenze spielen keine Rolle. Therapeutisch Maßnahmen werden eh erst ab frühestens PSA 0,1 eingeleitet. Wichtig ist nur das ein < als vor dem Wert steht.
  Wen du wissen, möchtest ob dein PSA unter die Idealgrenze von 0,01 gefallen ist, such dir ein Labor mit dieser Messgrenze.
  Mein Heimurologe mißt mit 0.07 Messgrenze. Halbjährlich fahre ich zu dem Urologen welchen ich dir in der Privaten Nachricht genant habe. Dort ist die Messgrenze 0,01. Ich weis das mir dieses keinen therapeutischen Vorteil bringt. Ist nur für die Psyche.
  Ansonsten mach dir keine weiteren Gedanken. Hat sich schließlich alles für dich zum Guten gewendet.
  Gruß Joachim

----------


## artisun51

_Eine saubere Resektion hat meines Wissens einen Abfall des PSA unter die derzeit mögliche Nachweisgrenze von 0,01 zur Folge. Schließlich wurden sämtliche PSA produzierenden Zellen entfernt. Bei den heute üblichen Operationen wird oft, wenn es vertretbar erscheint, eine Nervschonung angestrebt._

Hallo Joachim,

falls es sich um eine blasenhalserhaltende OP handelt, verbleiben Prostata-Zellen die weiterhin PSA produzieren können. Siehe: http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.d...hp%3Fid%3D8650

Bei mir war es so, trotz allem bin ich recht nervös geworden, als der PSA-Wert anfing zu steigen. 

Gruss Manfred

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,

das ist wohl ein grundsätzliches Problem. Wenn der Tumor noch nicht gestreut hat und eine radikale RPE erfolgt ist, gibt es keine Prostatazellen mehr, also auch kein PSA!
Sobald bei der RPE ein Kompromiss eingegangen wird und damit Drüsenzellen erhalten bleiben können, besteht immer die Möglichkeit, dass PSA in geringen Mengen produziert wird. Dabei besteht auch immer die Gefahr, dass sich aus zunächst noch gesunden Drüsenzellen ein PCa-Rezidiv entwickelt. Ob die Restzellen von einer Schonung des neurovaskulären Bündels oder der Erhaltung des Blasenhalses stammen, spielt letztlich keine Rolle.
Dieser Kompromiss erhöht also grundsätzlich das Risiko eines Lokalrezidivs. In der Regel gehen wir diesen Kompromiss bewusst ein oder der Operateur weist nicht darauf hin, dass wir mit der möglichen Erhöhung der Lebensqualität nach der OP, ein etwas größeres Risiko eines Lokalrezidivs eingehen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## rembert

Jetzt sitze ich wieder vorm PC. Mal wieder ratlos .. mal wieder den Kopf nach unten. Ärgere mich das ich nicht meine PSA Messungen beim Urologen belassen habe. vier mal <0,05 einschliesslich 22.03. super!!, aber nein, ich muss zum Hausarzt laufen und mir am 21.03 einen PSA von 0,07 präsentieren lassen. Kriege das nicht mehr aus der Rübe, auch wenn die Messung beim Uro den Tag darauf wieder<0,05 war. Labor hin ..Labor her .. Fakt ist doch wohl das die 0,07 vorhanden waren. Wer weiss wie die anderen Werte nach der OP in diesem Labor ausgesehen hätten???
Labor sagt, " es gibt Messunterschiede", Martini-Klinik sagt:" keine Panik bis 0,2 PSA. gutartige Reste möglich am Blasenhals und an den Nervenbahnen", abwarten und kein Laborwechsel machen.
Bin leider nicht gut im abwarten. Wäre heute fast zum Hausarzt gerannt um den 0,07 Wert nochmal prüfen zu lassen. Drehe wieder am Rad, google nach Metastasen, Lebenserwartung, Wahrscheinlichkeiten von biochemisch und lokal. PSA Anstieg im ersten Jahr: Bestrahlung so gut wie überflüssig, Metastasen nach vier bis acht Jahren und dann ??
Sitze meiner Frau gegenüber, sie sieht an meinem Gesicht wie es mir geht, versuche es zu verbergen und scheitere.. spätestens beim Essen wenn ich nur mit der Gabel picke bin ich durchschaut.
Möchte doch auch noch mit Ihr planen und nicht mit dem Gedanken leben das sie ohne mich in Rente geht. Habe den Tag schon verflucht an dem ich zur Vorsorge ging. Bin wahrscheinlich nicht grob genug gestrickt um mit dieser Krankheit klar zu kommen.
Dienstag wieder zum Urologen der mir dann auf seine wahnwitzige Art wieder versuchen wird mir die Angst zu nehmen und ich hangel mich bis zur nächsten PSA Messung mit der Überzeugung das diesmal auch das Labor des Uros etwas messen wird.
Ich musste mir das einfach mal von der Seele schreiben.. kann das in meinem Umfeld nicht loswerden. da muss ich funktionieren. 
Rembert

----------


## gerhard29

> Mal wieder ratlos .. mal wieder den Kopf nach unten.


Hallo Rembert,

also ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass Du nichts anderes zu tun hast, als Dir nur Gedanken über PCA und PSA zu machen.

Bitte laß das mal auf der Seite. Mit den Werten, die Du hast, da wäre ich jeden Tag 100 mal an die Decke gesprungen. 
Und ich bin auch drüber hinweg gekommen. Hier mal die Anmerkung: Ich kann auch überfahren werden, wenn ich die Straße zu Fuß überqueren möchte. Von daher dürfte ich also das Haus gar nicht mehr verlassen.

Denk mal an Deine Frau. Die möchte nicht jeden Tag Dein ängstliches, schlecht gelauntes Gesicht sehen. Freu Dich doch mal, wenn schön Wetter ist, und lade Deine Frau zum Spaziergang und zum Kaffee ein. Geh raus aus Deiner Bude und geh unter die Leute.

Zu Deinem PSA von 0,05 oder sei es 0,07. Laß es sein, wie es ist. Du kannst momentan keine Maßnahmen ergreifen. Geh regelmäßig zum Uro und dann wird man sehen. Aber mach Dich nicht verrückt. Denke auch daran, dass oft die Psyche die Gesundheit beeeinträchtigt.

Ich weiß, es ist alles leicht gesagt, aber auf der anderen Seite weiß ich auch, von was ich rede....

Also, Kopf hoch und laß Dich nicht von den 0,07 noch weiter runterziehen!

----------


## Wycliff

> Hallo Rembert,
> also ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass Du nichts anderes zu tun hast, als Dir nur Gedanken über PCA und PSA zu machen.
> Bitte laß das mal auf der Seite. Mit den Werten, die Du hast, da wäre ich jeden Tag 100 mal an die Decke gesprungen. 
> !


das sehe ich auch genauso .. wie kann man sich über einen solchen PSA-wert solche Gedanken machen ... da würde mein Urologe nur drüber lachen .. keine Sorge zur Beunruhigung ....  also Rembert bleib mal ganz locker, man kann sich auch durch eine solche Suggestion selber krank machen ..

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Rembert,

Du machst Dir selbst vollkommen unnötigerweise Deine Lebensqualität kaputt. Wenn Du nur noch dasitzt und über Deinen Krebs nachdenkst, dann hat er schon die Oberhand über gewonnen. Warum musst Du zu zwei Ärzten rennen und zwei Labors bemühen? Nicht die absolute Höhe des PSA-Werts sollte Dich interessieren, sondern die PSA-Dynamik - und es gibt keine. Der Wert bleibt konstant. Dass bei zwei Labors selten dasselbe Ergebnis herauskommt, ist hier seit mindestens zehn Jahren eine Binsenweisheit. Warum willst Du das nicht wahrhaben?

Ralf

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Rembert,
  mach dir keinen Vorwürfe das du das PSA beim Hausarzt gemessen hast.
  Ich bin mir sicher das dort eine falsche Messung erfolgte. Dein PSA war nie =0,07.
  Ich kann deine psychologischen Probleme verstehen. Mir ist es auch nicht anders gegangen als ich diesen Ausrutscher von =0,09, aufgrund einer falschen Messung hatte. Siehe: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7-auch-Rezidiv
  Sollten deine Psychischen Probleme weiter anhalten, fahr zum Urologen welchen ich dir in der Privaten Antwort genannt habe. Er misst mit der Messgrenze 0,01.
  Alles gute Joachim

----------


## spertel

Hi rembert

Wenn Du schon googlest, um mehr über PSA zu erfahren, dann lese auch einmal die Beiträge zu diesem Thema von Prof. Semjonow, der alles, was sich im Bereich unter 0,1 ng/ml bewegt, als "Rauschen im Walde" bezeichnet.
Auch wenn hier noch Hundert andere versuchen, Dich an dieser Stelle zu beruhigen; gefordert bist Du nur selbst.

Ich weiss aber, dass diese Panik im Laufe der Zeit abklingen wird. Ich habe im Zuge meiner Erkrankung durch die Aufenthalte in den Kliniken und auch während der Strahlentherapie soviel Leid gesehen, ohne eigentlich selbst akute Probleme gehabt zu haben, dass ich schon fast dankbar bin, "nur" an Prostatakrebs erkrankt zu sein. Selbst wenn´s ab morgen schief läuft sind´s normalerweise noch 15 Jahre....

Andere Krebspatienten wären über eine solche Prognose überglücklich, das solltest Du bedenken, wenn Du Dir jetzt über Dinge Gedanken machst, die bei Dir noch gar nicht bedrohlich sind....

Schönes Wochenende aus Vancouver 

(Ich hätte bei diesem 11 Stunden Flug auch abstürzen können, lieber rembert, .....das Leben ist halt voller Risiken, da muss man halt durch :Blinzeln: )))

LG und bleib´glassen

Reinhard

----------


## rembert

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Bin eben ein Nervenbündel. Mache mir eben extem Sorgen ob man überhaupt noch von eimem lokalen Geschehen ausgehen kann wenn der PSA so früh wieder steigt.
Muss morgen wieder zum Urologen zwecks Nachuntersuchung. Da gibt es wieder Durchhalteparolen.
Habe allerdings heute morgen nicht dem Drang nachgegeben beim Hausarzt den 0,07 Wert überprüfen zu lassen.
Gruss  Rembert

----------


## skipper

Hi Rembert ,
komme gerade von einer Skitour zurück und lese gerade die neuen Berichte. Mann du bist echt ein Nervenbündel!!! Sorge dich nicht lebe!!!!
Ein berühmter Ökonom sagte einmal: "In the long run we are all dead)" so isses.
Alle drei Monate zum PSA Check beim selben Arzt . Time will tell .
Sorry für meine flapsige Art , aber du ziehst dich nur selbst runter. Sieh positiv in die Zukunft , unternimm etwas schönes .
Liebe Grüße
Skipper

----------


## LudwigS

Als wenn das so einfach wäre...

Nicht jeder kann das, was aus dem limbischen System so aufsteigt, mit dem Verstand einfach wegclicken.

Die Menschen sind schliesslich unterschiedlich.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## skipper

Hallo Ludwig ,
das Verhalten eines sehr guten Freundes hat mir geholfen. Er erkrankte mit 22 Jahren an Lymphdrüsenkrebs und bekam in einer Klinik Bestrahlungen. Als ich ihn besuchte saß er im Bett und lernte für seine Klausuren in der Uni.
Fassungslos fragte ich ihn wie er in dieser Situation konzentriert lerne könne. Die Antwort: Ich werde bald geheilt sein und dann brauche ich mein Examen!!
Sein Vater war zur selben Zeit im Endstadium Lungenkrebs (mit 57 ) und starb einige Wochen später.
Meinem Freund , inzwischen 50 geht es sehr gut, gilt seit Jahren als geheilt , ist Geschäftsführer einer größeren Firma und guter Sportler.
Was ich sagen will: Positives Denken hilft Krankheiten / Behandlungen besser durchzustehen . Nicht jedem gelingt dies so extrem wie meinem Freund , der nie einen negativen Gedanken zulässt.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## rembert

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,
Skipper sicher hast Du recht und glaube mir: ich würde eine Menge dafür geben wenn ich so abgeklärt damit umgehen könnte. Habe jetzt mit meinem Urologen vereinbart in vier Wochen nochmal testen zu lassen.
Habe noch den Hinweis erhalten, dass man auch Samenblasenreste nicht vernachlässigen soll. Bin dabei auf folgenden Artikel von Dr. Eichhorn gestossen :
ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" /> 
*4. PSA - Rezidiv nach* *radikaler Prostatektomie*
*Welche Bedeutung haben die Samenblasen?*
 
30 – 50% der Patienten bekommen ein PSA-Rezidiv nach radikaler Prostatektomie. In einer sehr schönen Studie haben Witherspoon et.al. 1997 festgestellt, dass der 1. PSA-Wert 
6 Wochen nach radikaler Prostatektomie sehr genau Auskunft darüber gibt, ob sich ein PSA-Rezidiv entwickelt. Ist PSA <0,01ng/ml entwickelt sich extrem selten ein PSA-Rezidiv, bei PSA-Werten zwischen 0,01 und 0,02ng/ml selten, bei PSA-Werten > 0,02ng/ml ansteigend fast immer. Es gibt also einen PSA-Graubereich, bei dem Patienten und Betreuer nicht wissen, wie sie weiter vorgehen sollen. Die Operationstechnik der radikalen Prostatektomie ist nicht standardisiert. Es gibt viele verschiedene Varianten, z.B. offen oder minimal-invasiv (laparoskopisch) mit und ohne Lymphknotenentfernung, nervschonend etc. Insbesondere gibt es keine einheitliche Auffassung darüber ob die Samenblasen mit entfernt werden müssen. Es gibt Chirurgen die bewußt Samenblasenanteile zurücklassen, um feinste für die Erektion wichtige Nervenfasern zu schonen.
Ich möchte im Folgenden auf eine Kasuistik von Dr. M.P. O’Leary,  Boston eingehen (siehe Literatur).
Bei einem 53jährigen Patienten wurde im Jahr 2000 ein Prostata-Karzinom diagnostiziert (bPSA 4,8ng/ml). Anschl. radikale Prostatektomie (pT2cN0M0 Gleason 4+3=7). Schnittränder negativ. 6 Wochen postoperativ PSA 0,02ng/ml. Daraus entwickelte sich die Frage, ob alle Krebszellen entfernt wurden oder ob mit einem PSA-Rezidiv zu rechnen ist. Folgende Behandlungsoptionen wurden diskutiert:
-        Adjuvante Strahlentherapie,
-        Transrektale Biopsie
-        Beobachtung
-        Start Androgenentzugstherapie.
 
Man hat sich zunächst dazu entschlossen, eine endorektale Kernspinuntersuchung machen zu lassen und dabei festgestellt, dass auf beiden Seiten Samenblasenreste nachweisbar waren. Nach den Erfahrungen der Kollegen in Boston ist zu vermuten, dass Samenblasen  in der Lage sind PSA zu produzieren. Zusätzlich führt bei einem Teil der Patienten das Belassen von Samenblasenresten offensichtlich zu Schmerzen beim Orgasmus.
                     In einer Arbeit aus der Universitätsklinik Zürich wurden 6 Wochen nach radikaler Prostatektomie unter Belassung von Samenblasenanteilen PSA-Werte um 0,04ng/ml, nach 30 Monaten 0,17ng/ml gemessen.  Diese PSA-Werte sind sicherlich nicht hoch, aber sie können die Männer nach radikaler Prostatektomie erheblich verunsichern. 
Ich betreue einen Patienten aus Lanzarote, Spanien, der postoperativ einen PSA – Wert von 2,0 ng/ml hatte !! ( bPSA 7,2 pT2N0M0 Gleason 4+4=8 ) Auch bei Ihm waren auf beiden Seiten ca. die hälfte der Samenblasen zurückgeblieben.
 
Roter Pfeil: Samenblasenreste nach radikaler Prostatektomie im erMRI ( endorektale Kernspinuntersuchung ) aus Kasuistik von Dr. M.P. O’ Leary, Boston
 
        Möglicherweise wird wegen zurückgelassener Samenblasenanteile unnötig oft bestrahlt oder sogar unnötig eine Androgenentzugstherapie eingeleitet . Es sollte vor einer Strahlentherapie oder einer Androgenentzugstherapie bei postoperativ etwas erhöhtem PSA (also >0,01ng/ml) auf jeden Fall mittels endorektaler Kernspinuntersuchung abgeklärt werden, ob Samenblasenreste, vielleicht auch Prostatareste, vorhanden sind.

Die besagten Schmerzen beim Orgasmus hatte ich noch über ein halbes Jahr nach der OP und auch eine Entfernung von nicht-aufgelösten OP Fäden in der Martini-Klinik mittels Spiegelung brachte keine LInderung. Die Anastomose war damals auch noch total entzündet.
Das ist jetzt das erste mal. das ich etwas über diese Schmerzen lese. In der Martini-KLinik konnte sich das niemals erklären. Sie traten immer im Moment des " vermeintlichen Samenergusses " auf.
Vielleicht hat da noch jemand eine Meinung zu oder etwas zu gelesen. Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.
Ich weiss , ich sollte mich lieber zurücklehnen und alles andere abwarten, aber entschuldigt dass ich leider etwas anders gestrickt bin. In zwanzig Jahren wäre das vielleicht anders.
lieben Gruss    
Rembert

----------


## Klaus48

@rembert:

Das Reste der Samenblase nach RPE noch PSA produzieren können, habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehört! Es wäre bei mir eine Erklärung des PSA-Verlaufs. Ich habe noch ca. 50% der Samenblasen. Das PSA ging nach der OP 2007 nicht unter 0,06.

Ich habe keine Hormonbehandlung gemacht. Auch keine Bestrahlung. Letzen Sommer war das PSA bei 0,20 und ich fing an über eine Bestrahlung nachzudenken. Heute bekam ich das Ergebnis der letzen PSA Messung: 0,18.

Somit denke ich vorläufig nicht mehr an Bestrahlung...

Ich hoffe du hast Recht.

LG
Klaus

----------


## rembert

Hallo alle zusammen,
habe heute, wie mit  dem Urologen besprochen, nochmal den PSA-Wert überprüfen lassen´.
Am 21.03 hatte ich ja 0,07 bei einem anderen Labor . Überprüfung beim Urologen am 22.03 hatte < 0,05 ergeben. Heute also wieder beim Urologen: < 0,05.
Obwohl es nur einen Monat her ist, bin ich trotzdem erstmal sehr froh, dass in dem Labor nicht auch schon Bewegung nach oben ist.
Werde dann in sechs Wochen nochmal prüfen lassen.
Wünsche euch allen ein paar schöne Ostertage.
Gruss   Rembert

----------


## spertel

Freut mich sehr, rembert !

Damit dürfte das Osterfest gerettet sein; wenn ich mir allerdings die belanglose Frage erlauben darf, weshalb tust Du Dir die vielen Messungen eigentlich an ?

Wenn Du in 3-4 Monaten erneut messen lassen würdest wäre dies aus meiner Sicht völlig ausreichend.

Frohe Ostern

Spertel

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend

Möchte mich auch kurz dazu melden, auch ich habe scheinbar noch einen Rest der Samenblasen und auch bei mir könnte ein Zusammenhang mit dem Rest PSA bestehen.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch Werte von 0.287 die nach 4 Wochen wieder auf 0.016 zurück gingen.

Mein neuster PSA Wert von 0.093 hat mein Urologe wie folgt gedeutet :

Es muss sich um gutartiges Gewebe handeln ansonsten hätte der Rest PSA Wert eine andere Dinamik an den Tag gelebt und wäre heute nicht auf 0.093. Auch der Ausschlag nach oben 0.287 sprich nicht für ein Karzinom da sonst der Wert nicht wieder auf 0.016 nach 4 Wochen zurück gegangen wäre.

Ich hoffe er hat Recht ich kann mir den damaligen Verlauf auch nur mit einer Entzündung des gutartigen Prostata Restgewebes erklären.

Jetzt aber zu einer Frage an alle evtl. Rest Samenblasen Besitzer. Stellt ihr nach einem Orgasmus auch fest das eine Flüssigkeit aus dem PSA kommt ? Dies bestätige meinem Urologen in seiner Aussage das ich noch einen Teil der Samenblasen besitzen würde.

Wie sieht das bei Euch aus ?

Gruss  Andy

----------


## rembert

Hallo Andy,
das mit der Flüssigkeit beim Orgamus kann ich nur bestätigen. Soviel ich weiss, hängt das aber mit den Cowperschen Drüsen zusammen. Diese werden häufig nicht mit entfernt bei der Rpe und produzieren also weiterhin eine alkalische Flüssigkeit die vor dem Orgasmus in die Harnröhre abgegeben wird. Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. Bin ja auch für jede Möglichkeit dankbar mir einen eventuellen PSA Anstieg freundlich zu verkaufen ;.).
Man müsste doch auch einen Samenblasenverbleib durch eine Untersuchung bildlich nachweisen lassen können oder ? 
Bei mir wurden drei Monate nach RPE sögar noch Spermien im Urin gefunden. Mein Urologe meinte damals nur süffisant : meine Mädels finden auch überall spermien .. weiss allerdings nicht ob das auch noch ein Anhaltspunkt sein kann für einen evt.l Verbleib von Samenblasen. Alles wohl sehr spekulativ.
LG rembert

----------


## Heribert

> das mit der Flüssigkeit beim Orgamus kann ich nur bestätigen. Soviel ich weiss, hängt das aber mit den Cowperschen Drüsen zusammen. Diese werden häufig nicht mit entfernt bei der Rpe und produzieren also weiterhin eine alkalische Flüssigkeit die vor dem Orgasmus in die Harnröhre abgegeben wird. Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. Bin ja auch für jede Möglichkeit dankbar mir einen eventuellen PSA Anstieg freundlich zu verkaufen ;.).


Die Cowperschen Drüsen werden bei der RPE grundsätzlich nicht entfernt, weil sonst der untere Schließmuskel verletzt würde. 



> Man müsste doch auch einen Samenblasenverbleib durch eine Untersuchung bildlich nachweisen lassen können oder ? 
> Bei mir wurden drei Monate nach RPE sögar noch Spermien im Urin gefunden. Mein Urologe meinte damals nur süffisant : meine Mädels finden auch überall spermien .. weiss allerdings nicht ob das auch noch ein Anhaltspunkt sein kann für einen evt.l Verbleib von Samenblasen. Alles wohl sehr spekulativ.


PSA wird nur von Prostatadrüsenzellen oder von Prostatakrebszellen produziert. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass bei Andy noch gesunde Prostatadrüsenzellen verblieben sind, ist aufgrund der bei ihm durchgeführten OP-Technik relativ hoch. Andererseits kann nicht absolut sicher ausgeschlossen werden, dass sich aus diesen Zellen ein Rezidiv entwickelt.

Übrigens, die Spermien dürften im Auge der Labormaus geklebt haben, nach einer RPE in Deinem Urinsediment ganz sicher nicht! Auch ein Rest von Samenbläschen ist mit bildgebenden Verfahren nach einer RPE nicht zu erkennen. Selbst wenn die Konturen der Blase an den Stellen, an denen die Samenbläschen angeheftet waren, etwas unscharf wirken, kann der Betrachter nicht sagen, ob das Reste von Samenbläschen sind.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Werner Sg.

Hallo Rembert,
kann deine Sorgen die du hattest gut verstehen, vor kurzer Zeit ging's mir ähnlich. Mein PSA Wert war 0,1 und das verdammte "<" Zeichen (= unterhalb der Messgrenze, nicht messbar) vor der 0,1 fehlte. Nachdem ich den Test wiederholt hatte, stand wieder <0,1 als Meßergebnis.
Ansich bin ich froh, dass mein Labor nur Messwerte ab 0,1 heraus gibt, alles was darunter liegt kenn ich nicht und will es auch gar nicht wissen. 
Vielleicht hätte ich mich schon Jahre früher verrückt gemacht, wenn der Wert von 0,03 auf 0,04 gegangen wäre... .
Gruss
Werner

----------


## artisun51

Hallo beisammen,

am 20.01.11 wurde bei mir (auch blasenhalserhaltende RPE) 0,05 PSA gemessen. Jezt am 05.05.11 0,13 PSA.

Hallo Andy, 
ich hoffe, dass ich ein einiger Zeit schreiben kann: war bei mir ebenso. Auf jeden Fall hat mich Dein Bericht nachdenlich gestimmt, die weitere Entwicklung abzuwarten und erst dann zu entscheiden.

Hallo Werner:
ich gebe Dir recht. Hätte ich es genauso wie Du gemacht, dann wären die Werte von <0,1 jetzt auf 0,13 angestiegen, hätte ich leichter weggesteckt.

Andere Frage noch an alle:
bei mir wurden beide Schultern bis vor kurzem mit Röntgenreizbestrahlung behandelt (mit Erfolg), ich kann mich an eine Äußerung erinnern, dass diese Therapie zu einem Anstieg des PSA führen kann.
Hat jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht?

Gruß und gute Nerven

Manfred

----------


## skipper

Hallo Manfred,
lass in 4 Wochen noch einmal messen. 
Drücke Dir die Daumen!
Gruß Skipper

----------


## spertel

Hallo Manfred

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Deine beschriebene Therapie der Schulter in einem kausalen Zusammenhang zum PSA-Anstieg steht.

Der postoperative Befund allerdings weist ein hohes Risikoprofil aus, denn der Tumor war kapselüberschreitend; zudem lag eine R-1-Resektion vor. Dies sind -2- Faktoren, die den Anstieg plausibel erscheinen lassen. Ich würde in diesem Fall unverzüglich die Strahlentherapie planen und terminieren, da ich NICHT davon ausgehen würde, dass dieser Anstieg zum Stillstand kommt.

Eine zeitnahe Bestrahlung, spätestens bei 0,2 ng/ml in kurativer Intension, wäre aus meiner Sicht bei Dir angezeigt.

LG

Spertel

----------


## artisun51

O.K.,

danke Euch. Ich habe morgen früh einen Termin bei meinem Uro, mal schauen was er mir erzählt.
Die "angenommene" R1 Resektion war mir bekannt, eine definitive Kapselüberschreitung nicht.

Die evtl. Auswirkungen der Schulterbestrahlungen werde ich aber noch überprüfen.

Gruss

----------


## rembert

Hallo Manfred..  langsam halte ich die Geschichten über PSA Anstiege, die aus gesundem Restgewebe resultieren, für Ammenmärchen. Auch die Prostata Päbste aus Hamburg etc. scheinen Ihre Statistiken zu schönigen. Ist eben relativ leicht nach einer OP den Patienten zu sagen : es ist alles raus ..sie sind geheilt.
 Drücke dir die Daumen, dass sich alles noch zum guten regeln lässt.
LG rembert

----------


## skipper

Hallo Manfred ,
wie Spertel richtig anmerkte enthält deine Histologie 2 Risikokomponenten ( R1 und PT3a d.h. Kapselüberschreitung ). Wieso war die Kapselüberschreitung nicht bekannt?
Wie einige Beiträge gezeigt haben kommt es hin und wieder zu Fehlmessungen . Um diese auszuschließen würde ich kurzfristig 2 Nachmessungen veranlassen und falls nötig den von Spertel beschriebenen und begangenen Weg einschlagen.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## znieha

Hallo Manfred, Spertel hat nach meiner Meinung Recht. Ich war in der gleichen Situation. Musste nach OP bestrahlt werden,weil der PSA - Wert  wie bei Dir anstieg.
Die Bestrahlungen haben mich wieder fit gemacht, Gleichbleibender PSA - Wert von 0,04 nach den Bestrahlungen schon 2 Jahre.
Sei hoffnungsfroh, die eigene Einstellung ist immer noch eine gute Begleittherapie.
LG. Znieha

----------


## artisun51

Danke Euch,

kurzes Statement: Uro sieht es genauso. Wir kontrollieren den PSA-Wert in 6 Wochen. Ich denke wir haben dann die Gewissheit. Sollte der Wert weitersteigen, gibt es halt nur 1 Nachmessung, sprich dann wird bestrahlt. Ich habe da auch schon eine Strahlentherapie/therapeut in Erwägung.
Es ist gut möglich, dass der OP-Bericht etwas "geschönt" wurde, wobei im ersten Gespräch klar die Aussage kam: R 0. Wie im Profil wiedergegeben, wurden später "randlich erfasste........., daher ist von einer Kapselüberschreitung auszugehen. Das war für mich nicht unbedingt eine definitive Überschreitung. (evtl. habe ich es mir auch schön gedacht).

Zu der Schultebehandlung: hier sieht der Uro keinerlei kausalen Zusammenhang, zumindest nicht bei mir, da die Prostata nicht mehr vorhanden ist. 

Wie immer: es wird weiterhin spannend bleiben.

Gruss

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen,
habe heute nochmal den PSA Wert bestimmen lassen. Nachdem bei einem anderen Labor am 21.03 exakt 0,07 gemessen wurden lässt mir das ganze leider nicht die eigentlich nötige Ruhe und Gelassenheit.
Jedenfalls habe ich danach am 22.03, 19.04. und heute bei dem Labor meines Urologen messen lassen und jedesmal  < 0,05 als Wert erhalten. 
Falls sich wieder jemand aufregt: eine Messung habe ich davon privat bezahlt.
Bin froh, dass sich drei Monate nach der 0,07 Messung in dem anderen Labor der Wert bei meinem Urologen nicht auch nach oben orientiert und hoffe, dass es so bleibt. 
Vielleicht hilft bzw. ermutigt es ja einige hier im Forum die auch mit steigenden Werten zu tun haben.
Habe übrigens jetzt 14 Monate nach der OP immer noch Schmerzen beim Orgasmus und zwar ausschliesslich im Moment des Höhepunktes.
Wenn irgendjemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat, wäre ich für eine Nachricht mehr als dankbar. Der Operateur und mein Urologe können sich da keinen Reim darauf machen.
Gruss an alle
Rembert

----------


## python12589

Hallo Rembert, das mit den Schmerzen beim Orgasmus kenne ich. Bin vor 5 Monaten operiert worden. Habe aktuell recht heftige stechende Schmerzen beim Höhepunkt und dann fast einen ganzen Tag ein ziehen und brennen in der Wundhöle. Das Wasserlassen ist in den nächsten 2 Tagen auch immer schmerzhaft. Mein Uro meinte, dass beim Orgasmus halt ne Menge passiert im Unterleib und viele Muskel auch verspannen können. Aber die jetzigen Schmerzen sind schon sehr unschön. Ich werde den Uro nochmals befragen. 
Kennt noch jemand diese Schmerzen?

Gruß Andreas

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Andreas und Rembert,

ich denke, dass es für die Kontraktionschmerzen recht einfach eine Erklärung gibt.

Bei der OP wurde Gewebe durchtrennt, was bindegeweblich vernarbt ist. Wie bei allen Vernarbungen kann es zu mehr oder weniger schweren Verwachsungen kommen, die in diesem Fall bei der Kontraktion der Beckenbodenmuskulatur sowohl an der Harnröhre als am Blasenboden zu schmerzhaften Verzerrungen führen. 
Ich denke aber auch, dass diese Vernarbungen bei entsprechendem Training mit der Zeit elastischer werden und dadurch die Schmerzen wieder verschwinden können.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## poliol

Hallo zusammen ,

bei mir genauso . Prostata Operation war im Februar 2009 . Ist jetzt etwas besser geworden . Ich dachte jedesmal ich habe eine Blasenentzündung .
Das hat immer ca. 2 Tage gedauert . Ich habe mir dann Arctuvan besorgt . Das hat geholfen . Gleichzeitig hatte ich diese Beschwerden beim kalt Duschen
oder wenn ich in den Pool gehe . Momentan gehen die Schmerzen nach ca. 2 Std ohne Arctuvan weg . Also.......Zähne zusammenbeißen oder ein neues Hobby
suchen ? Ich vemute ,daß bei der Bastelei in meiner Bauchhöhle jede Menge Nerven verletzt wurden und nun bei Reizung falsche Signale senden .

Gute Besserung wünsche ich Euch und Gruss an alle von Poliol

----------


## artisun51

Mein neuer Wert: 10.06.2011   0,17

und das nach so kurzer Zeit (5.5. 0,13) Wir gehen also alle davon aus, dass es ein Rezidiv ist das mit einer Strahlenbehandlung erledigt sein sollte - mal vorsichtig. Termin beim Strahlentherapeuten habe ich heute auf nächsten Dienstag schon vereinbart. 

Gibt es für mich etwas zu beachten, oder sind es immer die gleichen Punkte, die dann hier im Forum schon besprochen wurden? 
Da mich (auch) der Uro auf meine Hämorrhoiden angesprochen hat, wurden die inzwischen verödet (ich habe da etwas im Hinterkopf, dass die hinderlich sein könnten - sind sie aber zur Zeit eh schon gewesen) Ausserdem setze ich zur Zeit Flohsamenschalen ein, habe ich auch mal gelesen, dass es auch für die Strahlentherapie nützlich sein könnte.

Hat von Euch jemand noch Tips? Ich nehme sie dankbar an.

Gruss Manfred

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen..
habe heute meinen neuen PSA Wert erhalten . Nachdem das Labor meines Hausarztes bei einer einmaligen Messung im März 0,07 angezeigt hatte war ich ja schon beunruhigt. sämtliche Messungen seit der OP 04.2010 bei meinem Urologen waren aber bislang unter der Nachweisgrenze geblieben, bis heute....
Nun ist der Wert bei meinem Urologen auf 0,06 gestiegen. Er meinte in einer Woche nochmal prüfen....
Dachte ich bleibe noch ein wenig verschont von der zweiten Runde, gerade zwei nierensteine entfernt bekommen und jetzt das noch obendrauf.
vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Ratschläge für mich
Gruss rembert

----------


## Urologe

abwarten, aber: das KEINE Lymphknoten bei der OP entfernt wurden (aus MEINER persönlichen Sicht - ein sträflicher Fehler in Ihrem Alter)
ist ein schwerwiegendes Problem.
Sie haben drei Möglichkeiten:
1. Bestrahlung (schlecht, weil ich vermute, das Lymphknotenbefall - Mikrometastasen - das Problem sind) und so gut die BEstrahlung bei Lokalrezidiv ist, bei Lymphknoten geht die Wirkung gegen NULL, auch wenn Strahlentherapeuten hier anders reden !!!!
2. Hormontherapie (aber wer möchte einen so jungen Mann quasi kastrieren?????)
3. Nachoperation der Lymphknoten - innovativ, aber nicht von vielen Operateuren korrekt durchgeführt. Ich vertraue hier eigentlich nur Prof. Jünemann, Uni Kiel, und seinem Team (aus leidvoller Erfahrung mit anderen Patienten). Hier wäre es aber sinnvoll, bis PSA 0..4-0.8 zu warten, um dann bei Dr. Hofmann in Hildesheim mit der PET/CT die Lymphknoten zuvor zu lokalisieren, sonst wird WIEDER der Problemlymphknoten drinnen gelassen.

Gruss
fs

----------


## rembert

danke für ihre meinung, die mir aber gerade doch etwas die Beine weghaut. was ist denn davon dann die richtige Wahl??

----------


## rembert

hätte denn eine entfernung des befallenen Lymphknotens jetzt noch sinn?

----------


## Urologe

wir haben eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl von nachoperierten Patienten, die jetzt seit längerem PSA-frei sind

----------


## rembert

kenne eigentlich nur die aussagen, dass man mit lymphknotenbefall zu 80 % nach zehn jahren metastasen bildet. wenn ich die messung bei meinem hausarzt als korrekt betrachte habe ich ja nach der op im april 2010 knapp ein jahr später schon 0,07 psa gehabt. spricht ja dann scheinbar wirklich für ein nicht lokales geschehen und somit kommt ja dann eine Bestrahlung gar nicht mehr in Frage. 
hätte mit der Entwicklung bei dem Gleason Score eigentlich nicht so bald gerechnet. 
nun ist guter rat teuer.
gruss an alle
rembert

----------


## rembert

ich hatte bis donnerstag eine harnleiterschiene eingesetzt, die wurde dann entfernt und bei einer spiegelung ein nierenstein zerstört. Der bereich der anastomose wurde also extrem gereizt durch diese Geschichte. Hatte auch bis gestern noch Urin im Blut als Nachwirkung. Kann sich das evtl auch Auswirken auf evtl. Restgewebe der Prostata ?? 
Verzeiht mir bitte meine Unsicherheit, werde mich auch relativ schnell wieder fangen. Die Aussage mit den Lymphknoten hat mich doch sehr erschrocken. In der Martini klinik hält man nichts von einer nachträglichen Entfernung befallener Knoten und mein Operateur, sagt, dass sie bei über 20% der Patienten ein erneutes PSA feststellen, was aber mit dem Restgewebe zusammenhängt. Der Verlauf ist das wichtige. Bei einem Gleason 6 nach der OP in Ihrem Institut festgestellt kennt er so gut wie keinen Fall von einem Rezidiv schon gar nicht mit Lymphknotenbefall.  habe auch mal meinen Testosteron-Wert messen lassen : 3,16  freies Testo: 10,8. hat da jemand Erfahrungen ob diese Werte schon ausreichen können um Hitzewallungen etc. ausloösen zu können ? 
Bin für jede Meinung dankbar 
Gruss Rembert

----------


## JoScho

Hallo rembert,
  deine Verunsicherung kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen.
  Du hast die Wahl,
  erstens:  
Der Aussage der Martini Klinik vertrauen welche die Lymphknoten nicht so wichtig nimmt.
  Der Vorteil, du ersparst dir weitere Belastungen und so Zynisch es klingt, in ein paar Jahren weist du (und alle anderen) ob die Theorie vom zurückgebliebenem Restgewebe stimmt.

  Zweitens:
 dem Vorschlag von Urologe fs zu folgen.

  Ich wünsche dir alles Gute
  Joachim

----------


## rembert

Hallo Joachim,
hoffe ja wenigstens auf den kleinen GAU und ein lokales Geschehen, wenn sich der PSA-Anstieg bewahrheiten sollte. Dann gibt es ja wenigstens noch therotisch eine chance auf Heilung durch eine Strahlentherapie.
Gruss   Rembert

----------


## skipper

Hallo Rembert ,
kann deine Nervosität verstehen . Aber noch weist du nichts! Bereits vor einem halben Jahr war der Wert 0,07 , dann wieder nicht nachweisbar. Lasse noch einmal in einem Monat messen und warte ab. Zur Zeit besteht kein Handlungsbedarf. Ich vermute Fehlmessung oder entzündetes Restgewebe. Drücke dir die Daumen.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## rembert

hallo skipper,
danke dir, allerdings war die 0,07 Messung im März einmalig in einem anderen Labor. Das Labor meines Urologen zeigte immer < 0,05 bis es diesmal das erste Mal 0,06 anzeigte. Scheint also auf jeden Fall PSA vorhanden zu sein. Kann nur hoffen das mir zur Not noch die Strahlentherapie bleibt.
Gruss Rembert

----------


## rembert

Wollte mich noch einmal mit einer Frage an Herrn Schmidt wenden, dessen Meinung ich hier sehr schätze. Sie haben in einem anderen Beitrag aus 2009 mal darüber berichtet, dass es sich aus Ihrer Sicht auch bei befallenen Lymphknoten lohnt zu bestrahlen, je nachdem wo diese sich befinden. Darf ich Sie Fragen ob sich da aus heutiger Sicht etwas an Ihrer Einstellung geändert hat?
Von anderen Seiten wird das ganze ja anscheinend stark bezweifelt. Wäre Ihnen für Ihre Ansicht sehr dankbar.
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Wollte mich noch einmal mit einer Frage an Herrn Schmidt wenden, dessen Meinung ich hier sehr schätze. Sie haben in einem anderen Beitrag aus 2009 mal darüber berichtet, dass es sich aus Ihrer Sicht auch bei befallenen Lymphknoten lohnt zu bestrahlen, je nachdem wo diese sich befinden. Darf ich Sie Fragen ob sich da aus heutiger Sicht etwas an Ihrer Einstellung geändert hat?
> Von anderen Seiten wird das ganze ja anscheinend stark bezweifelt. Wäre Ihnen für Ihre Ansicht sehr dankbar.
> Gruss
> Rembert


Falls bei der Prostatektomie befallene Beckenlymphknoten mitentfernt wurden, dann ist die Therapie der Wahl eine adjuvante Hormontherapie verbunden mit einer Bestrahlung der Beckenlymphbahnen und der Prostataloge.

----------


## rembert

Hallo Herr Schmidt,
ist denn aus Ihrer Sicht dann eine nachträgliche Entfernung von befallenen Lymphknoten nicht ähnlich zu sehen bzw. zu behandeln? 
Eine alleinige Bestrahlung ohne vorherige Entfernung ist ja leider nicht Leitlinien-Konform bei einem PSA-Rezidiv. Würden Sie auch aus Ihrer praktischen Erfahrung davon abraten oder kennen Sie Patienten wo auch die Strahlentherapie noch Erfolge gezeigt hat ?
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen, 
versuche nochmal ob hier jemand Erfahrungen oder eine Meinung dazu hat, ob es Sinn macht im Falle eines PSA -Rezidivs, befallene Lymphknoten zu entfernen bzw. zu bestrahlen? 
Gruss aus Hannover
Rembert

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Eine nachträgliche Entfernung von nicht-suspekten Lymphknoten ist nicht leitlinienkonform, kann aber im Einzelfall erwogen werden. Eine Entfernung von vergrösserten Lymphknoten (die z.B. im CT auffallen) ist auf der anderen Seite eine valige Möglichkeit.
Das Problem ist vielfältig. In der Regel verursachen lokal fortgeschrittenen Tumoren eine PSA-Rezidiv. Bei einem pT2a, GS6, PSA 7 - Tumor ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Lymphknotenbefall extrem gering, so dass bei der OP gerne auf eine Lymphknotenentfernung verzichtet wird. Anders sieht es aus bei fortgeschrittenen Tumoren. Ein pT3a, GS7, PSA 16 - Tumor braucht auch eine Lymphadenektomie bei der Operation. Wird diese nicht durchgeführt, dann ist es schade. Kommt es dann zu einem PSA-Rezidiv, ist man als Radioonkologe oft "gezwungen" neben der Prostataloge den Lymphabfluss mitzubehandeln. Hier variieren die Ansichten von Arzt zu Arzt. Ich bei eher ein Freund der Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege bei Hochrisikosituationen, andere Kollegen lassen die Finger davon weg.

----------


## rembert

Vielen Dank für Ihre Auführungen Herr Schmidt. Schade das es da noch keine Untersuchungen gibt wie erfolgversprechend eine nachträgliche Entfernung bzw. Bestrahlung von Lymphknoten ist. Sofern befallene Knoten während der op entfernt werden gibt es ja inzwischen Berichte, dass da noch eine Heilung erzielt werden kann. Mir ist einfach unklar warum sich das im Ergebnis unterscheiden soll, nur weil die Entfernung erst später erfolgt.
Allen ein schönes sonniges Wochenende
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Rembert,

habe zwar keine direkt vergleichbare Erfahrungen, aber eine Meinung:




> 3. Nachoperation der Lymphknoten - innovativ, aber nicht von vielen Operateuren korrekt durchgeführt. Ich vertraue hier eigentlich nur Prof. Jünemann, Uni Kiel, und seinem Team (aus leidvoller Erfahrung mit anderen Patienten). Hier wäre es aber sinnvoll, bis PSA 0..4-0.8 zu warten, um dann bei Dr. Hofmann in Hildesheim mit der PET/CT die Lymphknoten zuvor zu lokalisieren, sonst wird WIEDER der Problemlymphknoten drinnen gelassen.
> 
> Gruss
> fs


Tatsächlich würde ich dann den 3. Vorschlag von fs in Anbetracht Deines jugendlichen Alters bevorzugen. Du allein solltest dann noch entscheiden, ob Du das mit einer SAB, also z.B. Casodex 50 mg täglich + Avodart täglich untermauern möchtest. Das für Dich so wichtige Testosteron würde Dir dann in vollem Umfang erhalten bleiben. Viel Glück!! 

*
"Trenne dich nicht von deinen Illusionen! Wenn sie verschwunden sind, wirst du weiter existieren, aber aufgehört haben zu leben".* 
(Mark Twain, Erzähler)

----------


## rembert

Hallo Harald   danke dir für die guten Wünsche
Gruss    
Rembert

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen,
 habe seit drei Monaten Schmerzen im Steissbein und Gesässbereich. Äussern sich vor allem beim Autofahren und beim Sitzen. Hatte schon nach der OP monatelang Probleme mit Schmerzen beim Sitzen im Dammbereich. Die haben sich aber nach osteopathischer Behandlung gegeben. Ein MRT der LWS und des Steissbeines im letzten Jahr war O.B und ein Röntgenbild vom Steiss beim Ortophäden vor zwei Wochen ergab auch keinen Befund, ausser einer Krümmung. Orthopäde sagt: vielleicht hilft ja der Osteopath und da habe ich jetzt auch wieder Termine für 70 euro die Stunde...
Mich hat nur mein Urologe jetzt darauf hingewiesen, dass ich evtl. ein Szintigramm machen lassen soll wegen evtl. Metastasen.. Bin da doch etwas erschrocken. Klar ist ja nichts unmöglich und auch bei meinen Werten wird da vielleicht schon einer mal was in den Knochen gehabt haben, aber liege ich da falsch wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass bei einem Gleason 6 PT2c G2, normaler alkalischen Phospathase  und einem derzeitigen PSA wert von 0,06 es doch recht unwahrscheinlich ist , schon eine Metastase im Knochen zu haben die mir Schmerzen beim Sitzen verursacht? Möchte mich nicht noch mehr unnötig röntgen lassen und frage daher mal kurz nach eurer Einschätzung.
vielen Dank
Gruss  rembert

----------


## premme

Hallo rembert,
ich hatte schon mal hier, im Forum, darüber berichtet, das ich die gleichen Sitzbeschwerden hatte.
Die Betonung liegt auf hatte.
Mir wurde damals erklärt, das oft, nach einer O.P., durch die Lage, einige Stunden, sich Verschiebungen im Beckenbereich ergeben.
Erste Maßnahme, im Sanitätshaus einen aufblasbaren Sitzring kaufen. Hilft sehr gut, da der Bereich dann in der Luft hängt.
Dann zum Chiropraktiker (( Knochenknacker) .
Bei meiner Behandlung hat es richtig gerummst, danach war, ist alles, bei mir O.K.

Mach es einfach mal.

Gruß
Reinhard

----------


## rembert

hallo Reinhard,
 danke dir für deine Antwort. Bin jetzt beim Osteopathen in Behandlung. Beschwerden werden aber nicht besser. Werde jetzt auch nachts von den Schmerzen wach. hat hier noch jemand eine Einschätzung zu Metastasen die Schmerzen verursachen ?. Mein PSA sagt 0,06 eineinhalb jahre nach op. Statistisch ist es ja wohl auch bei Gleason 6 und PSA unter 10 möglich bereits Knochenmetastasen zu haben. Dachte immer das geht nur bei besonders bösartigen Tumoren. Wäre für ein paar Antworten dankbar und hoffe ich nerve euch hier nicht. 
gruss rembert

----------


## skipper

Hallo Rembert ,
wie du selbst schreibst sind Knochenmetastasen durch das PC bei deiner Konstellation sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich. Würde an deiner Stelle ein MRT machen lassen und ein Blutbild.
Wenn sich hierbei keine weiteren Verdachtsmomente ergeben wird es ein Orthopädisches oder Psychisches ( Überlastung?) Problem sein. Wird schon wieder.
Viele Grüße und gute Besserung
Skipper

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen, 
muss nächste Woche eigentlich den PSA Wert prüfen lassen. Nachdem er vor drei Monaten ja wieder nachweisbar wurde, ist die nächste Kontrolle schon nicht gerade unwichtig für mich. 
Leider hat mich  seit gestern eine Erkältung erwischt, die ich leider immer elendig lang mit mir rumschleppe. 
Meine Frage ist , ob ich da meinen PSA WERT eventuell mit verfälschen könnte, wenn ich mir jetzt Blut abnehmen lasse?. Habe im Internet nichts darüber gefunden ob sich ein Infekt nach RPE auswirkt auf den PSA. Mit vorhandener Prostata soll es ja zu PSA-Erhöhungen gekommen sein.
Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung bzw. Erfahrung mit ? 
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen,
war heute zum PSA Test und habe dann wohl vorab mein schönstes Weihnachtsgeschenk erhalten. 
Um es nochmal zusammen zu fassen :
PSA Messungen beim Urologen seit OP in 04.2010 immer < 0,05. Am 13.09.2011 kam dann exakt 0,06 bei der Messung raus.
Nachdem ich bereits einmal bei einem anderen Labor im März 2011 einen Wert von 0,07 hatte, dachte ich jetzt eigentlich, dass der Anstieg nun auch im Labor meines Urologen nachweisbar geworden ist. Habe also heute den Wert erneut Überprüfen lassen und habe wieder < 0,05 . 
Mir sind da soviele Steine vom Herzen gefallen, weil ich damit nun überhaupt nicht gerechnet hatte. Wäre schon für eine minimale Steigerung dankbar gewesen. Bin damit natürlich nicht vor weiteren Anstiegen gefeit, aber ich nehme es erstmal als gutes Zeichen.
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## premme

Hallo rembert,

mein Lieber, wir laufen ja beide auf der gleichen Linie.
Zur gleichen Zeit, am gleichen Ort O.P. und jetzt fast die gleichen Werte.
So ist es richtig.
Ich wünsche dir und deinen Lieben eine schöne, frohe Weihnachtszeit.


Gruß
Reinhard

----------


## skipper

Hi Rembert,
habe mit nichts anderem bei dir gerechnet. Trotzdem Glückwunsch.
Genieße die Feiertage......
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo Rembert,



> habe seit drei Monaten Schmerzen im Steissbein und Gesässbereich. Äussern sich vor allem beim Autofahren und beim Sitzen. Hatte schon nach der OP monatelang Probleme mit Schmerzen beim Sitzen im Dammbereich. Die haben sich aber nach osteopathischer Behandlung gegeben. Ein MRT der LWS und des Steissbeines im letzten Jahr war O.B und ein Röntgenbild vom Steiss beim Ortophäden vor zwei Wochen ergab auch keinen Befund, ausser einer Krümmung.


Schmerzen im Gesässbereich bes. bein Autofahren und Sitzen kenne ich auch, jedoch wurde diagnostiziert dass dies (höchstwahrscheinlich) aus einer Wirbelproblematik (LWS) resultieren. Mache z.Zt. div. Gymnastiken u.a. auch an ''Kraftmaschinen'' (Rezeptverordnung KGG) . In einer Erstbehandlung wurde übrigens ein kleiner Muskel im Pobereich gelockert, Fango-Packungen, Massagen waren so das Programm.
Es ist schon wesentlich besser geworden, aber noch sind sie da, diese krampfartigen Schmerzen.
Ciao Sigi

----------


## M Schostak

Ein Rezidiv ist folgendermaßen definiert: mehrere Werte über 0,2 ng/ml. 
Geht es weiter in diese Richtung, sollte eine Strahlentherapie der Loge erwogen werden. Dafür gibt es eine klare Empfehlung in den s.g. Leitlinien der Urologen. 
Also im Moment Ruhe bewahren und in der Nähe von 0,2 einen Strahlentherapeuten aufsuchen. 
P. S. : Ich bin Urologe

----------


## M Schostak

PSA ist kein Symptom, sondern nur ein Laborwert. Die Sterblichkeit am Prostatakebs ist sowieso insgesamt sehr gering. 
Also keine Panik, es besteht keine Lebensgefahr in den nächsten Jahren.

Wir wissen, das die Aussichten besser sind, wenn das PSA Null erreicht hat (das ist schon mal gut).
Wir wissen, dass eine Bestrahlung gemacht werden sollte, wenn der Wert sich 0,2 nähert und auf jeden Fall unter 0,5 ng/ml.
Eine Lymphknotendiagnostik z.B. mit PET/CT ist jetzt noch nicht sinnvoll, weil die Untersuchung bei einem derart niedrigen PSA hochwahrschenlich nichts zeigt und nur Geld kostet.
Richtig ist sowas eigentlich erst ab einem PSA über 2 ng/ml, dann wäre aber meiner Empfehlung nach die Bestrahlung schon vorbei (und sicher einige Zeit vergangen).
Eine Lymphknotenentfernung kann in der Tat sinnreich sein, wenn das PET/CT nur eine Ecke positiv zeigt (wie geschrieben jetzt noch nicht sinnvoll).

----------


## rembert

Hallo Herr Dr. Schostak,
erstmal vielen Dank das sie sich die Zeit nehmen und sich hier im Forum engagieren. Führt denn aus ihrer Sicht jeder PSA - Anstieg früher oder später zu einem Rezidiv ?? War eigentlich beruhigt weil der Wert wieder unter die Nachweisgrenze gefallen ist...
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## premme

Mein lieber Rembert,

Bleib doch ruhig, dein Wert hat doch eine Null hinter dem Komma.
Bitte, setz dich nicht wieder unter Anspannung.

Wünsche dir eine schöne Weihnachtszeit.

Gruß
Reinhard

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Rembert,

sicher hast Du schon von Prof. Semjonows Vorträgen besonders zum PSA-Wert gehört. Nach dem Anklicken *dieses* Links erhältst Du die Möglichkeit, noch einmal dem Vortrag von Professor Semjonow zu lauschen, den er anläßlich einer BPS-Tagung in Magdeburg gehalten hat. Prof. Semjonov hatte mir das mit den PSA-Werten hinter dem Komma oder noch besser alles, was kleiner ist als 0.1. ng/ml anhand eines Beispieles erläutert. Wenn man in einen kleinen See oder Teich, wie er beim Klinikum in Münster zu sehen ist und der mehr als 10 000 000 Liter Wasser enthält, 4 Stückchen Würfelzucker auflöst, dann hat man ungefähr das, was den Wert von 0.1 ng/ml PSA ausmacht. Wieviel dann 0.01 oder 0.02 oder 0.04 ausmachen, kannst Du leicht selbst herausfinden. Also lass Dich bitte von solchen Werten unter 0.1 ng/ml nicht verrückt machen. Er wies auch noch auf die vielen Möglichkeiten der Meßabweichungen durch etliche unterschiedliche Meßmethoden hin. Er gab ein anderes Beispiel in dieser Richtung: Nimm ein 30 cm langes Lineal und miss die Länge eines Fußballfeldes nach. Dann wiederhole das an der selben Stelle am nächsten Tag. Das Ergebnis wird nicht hundertprozentig übereinstimmen, so unlogisch das auch erscheinen mag. Ich wünsche Dir Linderung beim aktuellen Problem und hoffe, dass Du zumindest das Thema PSA mal vorübergehend aus Deinen Grübeleien ausklammerst.
*
"Kein Schaden ist so groß wie Zeitverschwendung"
*(Michelangelo)

----------


## rembert

Hallo Reinhard , Hallo Harald,
Danke für eure Nachrichten und die guten Wünsche . Das mit dem Lineal werde ich gleich ausprobieren wenn der Regen nachlässt :-).
Bin eigentlich ganz ruhig im Moment und wollte einfach nur mal hören welche Erfahrungen Herr Dr. Schostak gemacht hat vielleicht auch hinsichtlich Restgewebe. Er verfügt ja aufgrund seiner Vita doch über ein wenig Erfahrung und Statistiken über PSA -Entwicklung nach Nerverhaltenden Operationen gibt es ja wohl meines Erachtens nicht.
Finde es übrigens klasse, dass er hier kein Problem hat mit seinem tatsächlichen Namen aufzutreten. 
Wünsche allen auf diesem Wege eine frohe und besinnliche Weihnachtszeit.
Gruss 
Rembert

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Rembert,

vielleicht gibt sich ja nach dem Vorbild von Professor Schostak auch unser aktiver Daniel Schmidt einen Ruck und verrät  uns, von wo aus er uns nun schon seit fast 3 Jahren immer wieder wertvolle Ratschläge hat zukommen lassen. Dir und der großen Forumsgemeinde gilt *diese* sicher schon allseits bekannte Darstellung.

----------


## M Schostak

Sorry, ich bin in solchen Foren noch nicht so geübt; Ich hatte auf den obersten Text geantwortet
PSA wird (fast) nur in Prostatazellen gebildet. Bei Frauen liegt der Wert stets extrem niedrig. Wenn man sehr genau hinschaut, findet  man aber doch etwas PSA.
Bei Ihnen ist es so ähnlich, der Wert liegt (wieder) unter der bei Ihnen üblichen Nachweisgrenze. Verwendet man (gemäß dem Beispiel mit dem Lineal auf dem Fußballplatz) nun eine virtuelle Methode, die 1000 x genauer ist, wird man garantiert wieder ein PSA "über Null" finden. Natürlich wäre das kein Grund zur Beunruhigung, denn es geht nicht um eine Laborkosmetik, sondern um die spürbare Gesundheit. 
Zu meiner Meinung: Es muss auf jeden Fall noch irgendwas da sein, was diesen minimalen Anstieg verursacht hat.
Nebenbei: Wieviel vom PSA bei Männern in den Samenblasen vorkommt ist eine sehr interessante Frage, insbesondere, weil eine samenblasenschonende OP von manchen Kollegen proagiert wird. Wird ein Forschungsthema in meinem Labor.

Wiese sollte ich ein Problem mit meinem Klarnamen haben. Das merkt man ja (hoffentlich;-)) sowieso.
Beste Grüße für ein besinnliches Fest

MS

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Dr. Schostak,
vorab möchte meine Freude über die Beteiligung in diesem Forum zum Ausdruck bringen, da es für mich an fackundigen Forumsmitgliedern mangelt.

Da ich angeblich zu den wenigen nach RPE- Rezidiv "erfolgreich" bestrahlten Forumsmitgliedern (man liest nur von 3-4 Betroffenen) gehöre -angeblich soll ja die Erfolgsquote bei 55% liegen-, möchte ich eine Frage an Sie stellen:
Wie hoch würden Sie den Erfolg und damit eine Rezidivfreiheit bemessen, wenn nach Bestrahlung der PSA-Wert auf <0,04 sinkt und dort seit 2 1/2 Jahren verbleibt?
Vorab schon einmal Danke für eine Antwort.

JürgenK.

----------


## premme

Entschuldigung, 

Aber wie kann man sowas schreiben :

Nach meiner Meinung : Es muß auf jeden Fall noch irgendwas da sein, was diesen minimalen Anstieg verursacht hat.

Im Forum wurde über dieses Thema schon oft geschrieben, mit der Erklärung : das Reste bei der Vernähung benötigt werden.

Nun werden vermutlich wieder einige Mitglieder sehr nervös werden.

Der Mangel an "fachkundigen Mitgliedern " ergibt sich aus der Art von diesem Forum.

Trotzdem, allen schöne Weihnachtstage.

Gruß
Reinhard

----------


## M Schostak

Lieber Jürgen K.
Freut mich, dass ich helfen kann.

Zur dauerhaften Erfolgsquote gibt es zwar viele Studien, aber keine knallharte Evidenz. 
Die aktuellste Arbeit eines der Publikationsgroßmeister sagt Folgendes: "Although data from randomized trials are lacking, substantial evidence from retrospective, observationalstudies shows that salvage RT is effective at controlling local recurrence and reduces the risk of distant metastasis and PCSM. Reported rates of freedom from progression in salvage RT studies have been poor (10–50%)" (Stephenson, Bolla et al. Eur urol Dez 2011). 
Also nur BIS ZU 50% erfolgreich (auf 15 Jahre gesehen).

Zum Thema Nadir (Tiefster Wert nach Therapie gibt es aber sehr gute Nachrichten: je tiefer, desto besser. Das Erreichen eines (Fast-)Nullwertes ist der einzige hochsignifikante Vorheresagewert  für einen dauerhaften Erfolg (Wiegel T,  Miller K,  Schostak M, Hinkelbein W. *Achieving an undetectable PSA after radiotherapy for biochemical progression after radical prostatectomy is an independent predictor of biochemical outcome* Int J Radiat Oncol Biol Phys. 2009 Mar 15;73(4):1009-16)

Beste Grüße für ein schönes Fest

MS

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Reinhard,




> Entschuldigung, 
> 
> Aber wie kann man sowas schreiben :
> 
> Nach meiner Meinung : Es muß auf jeden Fall noch irgendwas da sein, was diesen minimalen Anstieg verursacht hat.
> 
> Im Forum wurde über dieses Thema schon oft geschrieben, mit der Erklärung : das Reste bei der Vernähung benötigt werden.
> 
> Nun werden vermutlich wieder einige Mitglieder sehr nervös werden.
> ...


was soll das?. Wem tust Du damit einen Gefallen? Es gibt so viele Imponderabilien bei unserem verdammten PCa. Da kann jede Mißdeutung falsch verstanden werden. Wir haben doch wahrlich schon genug am Hintern oder weiß der Teufel wo. Da sollte man nicht gleich wieder jedes online geschriebene Wort auf die Goldwaage legen.


*"Wir leben in einem System, in dem man entweder Rad sein muß oder unter die Räder gerät"
*(Friedrich Nietzsche)

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Dr. Schostak,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Sieht in Anbetracht der Situation dennoch nicht schlecht aus.

Auch Ihnen eine gute Zeit

JürgenK

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen, 
hatte heute mal wieder das Vergnügen meinen PSA Wert testen zu lassen. Der Tag davor und das Warten auf das Ergebnis ist für mich immer wieder der reinste Horror...  Zum Glück habe ich eben am Telefon das Ergebnis erhalten : PSA <0,05
Vielleicht kann sich Herr Professor Schostak , der sich seinerzeit so geäussert hatte : " es muss noch was vorhanden sein, was den minimalen Anstieg verursacht "
nochmal dazu äussern, welche Erfahrung er aus der Praxis mit Restgewebe hat.
Gruss an alle und alles Gute für eure anstehenden PSA -Messungen
Rembert

----------


## skipper

Hallo Rembert,
freut mich das dein Wert so gut ist , war aber auch zu erwarten. Falls du diesen Link noch nicht kennst:http://nomograms.mskcc.org/Prostate/...tatectomy.aspx
Setzt man deine Post-operativen Werte ein , ergibt sich eine Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit von 2% innerhalb von 10 Jahren. Könnte mir vorstellen das Risiko auf der Autobahn oder eines Herzinfarktes ist höher.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## rembert

danke dir skipper . das muntert einen doch mal auf. 
Freue mich übrigens das es bei dir bisher so reibungslos verlaufen ist.
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## rembert

habe heute nach meiner op im april 2010 bei der Nachkontrolle erneut PSA < 0,05 gehabt. bin super glücklich. Noch mal zur Erinnerung: Hatte zehn Monate nach der OP plötzlich 0,07 in einem anderen Labor und im September letzten Jahres 0,06 bei meinem Urologen. Jetzt das dritte mal hintereinander < 0,05. 
Verstehen kann ich diesen Verlauf überhaupt nicht, freue mich aber das es nicht unbedingt konstant nach oben gehen muss, wenn der PSA über die  Nachweisgrenze klettert. Vielleicht macht das dem einen oder anderen ein wenig Mut , wenn er mal einen Ausreisser nach oben erwischt.
Gruss an alle
Rembert

----------


## juni1970

Hallo Rembert,

 als Physiker weiss ich wie Messungen tatsaechlich ablaufen, und es sollte keine Messwerte ohne Fehlerangabe (oder Toleranzgrenzen) fuer irgendwelche Schlussfolgerungen verwendet werden. Ein Wert "<0.05" hat eine Fehlerangabe, naemlich dass der Wert beliebig klein darunter liegen kann. Ein Wert von 0.07 hat ohne Fehlerangabe ueberhaupt keinen Aussagewer t!

 Warum werden Messfehler oft nicht angegeben? Weil man sie nicht genau kennt. Es gibt statistische Fehler, d.h. natuerliche Schwankungen wegen der Ungenauigkeit der Messapparatur. Die kann man einigermassen abschaetzen, was bei oberen Limits wie <0.05 hilfreich ist. Hinzu kommen allerdings systematische Fehler die sehr schwer abzuschaetzen sind. Dazu traegt zum Beispiel die Hygiene eines Labors bei. Wenn zum Beispiel die Ampulle oder Spritze vorher nicht 100% gruendlich gereinigt wurde und jene zuvor fuer einen Patienten mit einem extrem hohen PSA Wert verwendet wurde, kann noch Restmaterial darin sein welches bei der Analyse Deines Blutes den Endwert verunreinigt. Eine 100% gruendliche Reinigung gibt es nicht, es gibt Richtlinien, und keine Richtlinie diktiert 100%-keit weil das gar nicht geht. Offentlich weiss man nicht wie stark ggf. die Messinstrumente verunreinigt sind da man dies ja dann beheben koennte und wuerde. In Unkenntnis dessen kann dann auch kein Messfehler angegeben werden.

Messfehler sind bei kleinen Werten besonders gross weil schon kleinste Unsauberheiten zu Verfaelschungen fuehren. Daher ist das Erreichen einer Messgrenze von 0.01 auch besonders aufwaendig und teuer.

Ein Beitrag erwaehnte dass es einigen Menschen nicht gelingt den Verstand ueber die Emotionen zu heben, aber als Homo 'Sapiens' ist das unsere beste Waffe gegen Verunsicherung und Aengste die das Leben und die Gesundheit ruinieren. Es ist auf jeden Fall den Versuch wert Argumente zur Beruhigung aufzugreifen da es nicht nur die Lebensqualitaet verbessert sondern auch weil bei soviel Stress die Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit erhoeht werden koennte, was dann zu einer sich selbst bestaetigenden Prophezeihung fuehren kann.

 Selbstverstaendlich ist das Forum dazu da dass Du weiter bestehende Aengste trotzdem formulieren kannst und immer jemand da ist der Dich versteht und in Gedanken bei Dir ist. So auch ich, uebrigens mit 41 Jahren noch ein Stueck juenger als Du ;-)

Liebe Gruesse,
Jan

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Jan,

Dein Blick hinter die Kulissen erklärt so manches Aufregung verursachende Meßergebnis. Man kann nur immer wieder auf die Aussagen von Prof. Semjonow hinweisen, dass Werte im Bereich 0.1 ng/ml für PSA mit besonderer Vorsicht zu beurteilen sind, wobei er fairerweise im Sinne der Labore auf die von Dir hervorgehobenen Möglichkeiten der Verunreinigung noch nicht einmal hingewiesen hat. Es ist aber gut zu wissen. Hab Dank für Deine Darstellung.

*"Zu oft mit der Faust auf den Tisch schlagen bekommt der Faust schlechter als dem Tisch"
*(Willy Brandt)

----------


## rembert

Hallo Jan,
vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. Du warst das also, der da zwei Monate vor mir in der martini-Klinik lag und meinen 
Altersrekord unterboten hat ;-)
Wenn die Messintervalle langsam grösser werden komme ich vielleicht auch mal dazu ruhiger zu werden. Zwei Sprünge aus der Nachweisgrenze muss man eben erstmal aus dem Kopf kriegen. 
Gruss   rembert

----------


## juni1970

Hallo Rembert,

 mir ist noch ein recht lehrreiches Beispiel eingefallen das die ganze Panik vielleicht noch weiter relativieren kann. Ist noch gar nicht so lange her dass ganz Deutschland einer mysterioesen Massenmoerderin auf der Spur war die offenbar willkuerlich in ganz Deutschland mordete. Zumindest wurde dieselbe DNA einer unbekannten Frau an diversen Tatorten entdeckt. Am Ende wurde diese Frau gefunden die in der Firma arbeitet welches die Q Tips herstellt die von der Polizei verwendet wurden. Bei der Herstellung der Q Tips ist ihre DNA darauf gelangt und bei den Tatortanalysen dann aufgetaucht. Das dazu wie schwer es ist gerade bei genauesten Messungen kleiner Groessen alle Fehler zu vermeiden.
 Ich bin allerdings kein Laborarbeiter, ich stelle nur dar wie ich es mir vorstelle und es mir Sinn zu machen scheint.

 Ich habe Dein Profil gelesen, und bei einem 3+3 Endbefund hattest Du keine agressieveren Anteile. Normalerweise, so auch bei mir, wird am Ende doch noch ein gewisser Anteil von 4-er Zellen in der entnommenen Prostatat gefunden die bei der Biopsie nicht erfasst wurden. Bei mir etwa 5%, d.g., 3+4 mit 95% Gleason 3 und 5% Gleason 4. Es koennte sogar sein dass bei Dir auch ohne OP niemals Prostatakrebs ausgebrochen waere. Bei meinen 5% 4-er Anteil sagte man in der Martiniklinik mit fast schon entschuldigendem Unterton dass es damit wahrscheinlich irgendwann zu einem Problem gekommen waere. Wie gesagt, das ganz ohne OP. Ich wuerde mir an Deiner Stelle keine Sorgen machen, es sieht wirklich hoechst unwahrscheinlich aus dass Du ausser PSA Messungen noch einmal mit dem Problem Prostatakrebs zu tun haben wirst.

Ich kann aber auch verstehen dass Du genau hinschaust weil der Krebs in unserem Alter eben doch schneller waechst. Ich selber habe die PSA Messungen seit August letzten Jahres komplett eingestellt weil ich das alles gar nicht wissen will. Es ist ja auch die Frage was man dann machen wuerde. Die Potenz endgueltig aufgeben? Vielleicht auch nicht der ideale Weg welcher wohl irgendwo zwischen Deinem und meinem liegen koennte ....

Lieber Gruss,
Jan

----------


## rembert

Hallo Jan,
gar nicht mehr PSA prüfen??  das ist dann wahrscheinlich schon die "harte" Variante von Krebsnachsorge :-).  Muss aber jeder selber wissen wie er damit umgeht. Bei dieser Form von Krebs hatte man ja schon nach der Diagnose zu viele Möglichkeiten der Therapie. Das mag zwar manch einer für einen Fortschritt in der Medizin halten, für mich persönlich war es unheimlich schwer zwischen OP , Seeds etc. zu wählen , da vor allem für jede Form der Therapie Befürworter und Gegner die Verwirrung noch grösser machten. Irgendwie kam es mir im Endeffekt so vor, dass ich als Laie die vielleicht bis dahin folgenschwerste Entscheidung im meinem Leben treffen muss.
wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall einen weiterhin guten Verlauf und wie gesagt  auch bei der Potenz nach der OP macht es eine Menge aus, wie sehr du dich darauf konzentrierst. 
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## juni1970

Hallo Rembert,

 gut gesagt mit den Wahlmoeglichkeiten. Ging mir ganz genauso, obwohl es in unserem Alter fuer die Urologen ja nur wirklich nur eine einzige Moeglichkeit gibt, naemlich die Operation. Ich habe die Phase der Impotenz ja jetzt weitestgehend ueberstanden, obwohl es immer noch eine lange Anlaufphase gibt die hoffentlich mit der Zeit auch noch kuerzer wird. Nach dieser langen Quaelerei steht fuer mich fest dass ich Impotenz auf keinen Fall dauerhaft ertragen koennte, und mir scheint dass bei einem erneuten Anstieg des PSA keine Therapie den endgueltigen Verslust der Potenz vermeiden kann. Mein Onkel der mit 66 Jahren die OP hatte dann aber nachbestrahlen musste, sagte mir dass es nach der OP noch ging, die Bestrahlung habe ihm aber den Rest gegeben. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass ich mich gegen weitere Therapie entscheiden wuerde, und dann brauche ich den PSA Wert auch gar nicht zu wissen.
 Ist aber natuerlich eine ganz persoenliche Entscheidung. Wichtig ist dass wir das Leben geniessen. Mir scheint die Meisten koennten mit der Ungewissheit nicht leben, ich bin aber ganz ruhig und zufrieden so.

Mich wuerde mal interessieren ob es mit der Potenz bei Dir besser verlaufen ist als bei mir. Du hattest Dich von Schlomm operieren lassen waehrend ich bei Graefen war. Mir scheint dass Schlomm besser operiert.

 Schoene Gruesse,
Jan

----------


## rembert

Hallo Jan , da ich das in anderen Beiträgen schon mal beantwortet habe, schicke ich dir das nochmal in einer PN.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Jan !

Ein Zitat von Dir:
_". gut gesagt mit den Wahlmoeglichkeiten. Ging mir ganz genauso, obwohl es in unserem Alter für die Urologen ja nur wirklich nur eine einzige Moeglichkeit gibt, nämlich die Operation"

_Ich erlaube mit mal den Wahlspruch eines bekannten Forumsmitgliese hier zu benutzen:


_Wer nichts weiß ist gezwungen zu glauben !


_Gruß

Bernhard A.

----------


## juni1970

Hallo Berhard,

 vielen Dank fuer den guten Wahlspruch. Die Information zu allen moeglichen Behandlungsmoeglichkeiten sind reichlich vorhanden und leicht zu erhalten, jedoch auf die Frage wie es eigentlich weitergeht wenn man nichts macht habe ich keinerlei Information gefunden. Die Fragen auf die ich immer noch keine Antwort habe sind:
  Wie lange haette ich weitergelebt ohne etwas zu merken, d.h. symptomfrei?
  Wie lange haette ich ohne jegliche Behandlung zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt noch zu leben gehabt?
  Haette spaeter, nach Streuung noch vernuenftige Handlungsspielraeume gegeben?
  Was waeren die ersten Symptome gewesen?

Sehr aehnliche Fragen duerften auch bei einem Rezidiv bestehen. Wie schlimm sind die Behandlungen danach? Was passiert wenn man bei einem Rezidif nichts weiter macht? Ist es wirklich der Weltuntergang? Rembert hat extreme Angst vor einem Rezidiv geaeussert, die waere sicher mit mehr Information geringer.

Fuer die Urologen gibt es nur Antworten fuer die Behandlung. Dass eine Behandlung wirklich noetig ist, scheint eine Glaubensfrage zu sein....

 Schoene Gruesse,
Jan

----------


## Mafred

....was wäre wenn....ja diese Fragen stellen sich wohl viele Menschen in deiner und auch in anderen Situationen...Wenn man  es beantworten könnte ,wäre man in einer ganz anderen Welt.Ist wie Hellsehen,eine Glaubensfrage eher nicht.
Nebenbei...für meinen Mann war es auch der "Weltuntergang" als er trotz Behandlungen,Op,Bestrahlung und mit Hormobblockern im letzten Jahr vom Rezidiv "überrascht" wurde....Dok meint wenn er nichts macht hätte er kürzere Lebenserwartung...daher entschied er sich für die Chemo und Zometa....1.Zyklus ist beendet und ein Erfolg :PSA-Wert von 52 runter auf 28  jetzt bei 14...HOFFNUNG !!! Jetzt ist er in Chemopause.Bisher hat er es nicht bereut was getan zu haben......was wäre wenn er nichts gemacht hätte ?
Lieber Gruß von mir

----------


## juni1970

Ohne despektierlich sein zu wollen, mir kommt es manchmal wie im Mittelalter vor als den Leuten gesagt wurde: Wenn Du nicht jeden Sonntag in die Kirche gehst kommst Du in die Hoelle. Dann dazu die Schreckensbilder von Hoelle in den Bildern in der Kirche, naja dann geht man mal besser hin, das will man ja nicht riskieren und kostet ja nicht so viel.

 Wie bei den Messungen, 100% Genauigkeit gibt es nicht, aber zumindest eine Wahrscheinlichkeit waere doch ganz gut. Also, besser gefragt waere bei meinen Fragen wenn man hinzufuegt: Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, zB dass man nach einem Rezidiv innerhalb von 5, 10, 15 Jahren an Symptomen zu leiden hat? Was sind im schlimmsten Fall die Symptome? Wenn die Prostata schonmal raus ist kann es wohl kein Probleme mehr mit dem Wasser lassen geben weil die nur durch die vergroesserte Prostata zustanden kommen welche die Harnroehre zuquetscht. Also, was sonst und wie schnell? Es gibt doch sicherlich einige Leute die nicht behandlen, wieso studiert man die nicht? Dann gibt es zahlreiche Maenner bei denen post-mortem ein Karzinom gefunden wurde, die Zeit ihres Lebens nicht die geringsten Probleme damit hatten. Was fuer PSA Werte hatten die eigentlich? So sicher bin ich mir gar nicht dass man immer etwas machen muss. Ich denke, Institutionen die mit vielen Patienten zu tun haben koennten die Informationen beschaffen die den Bereich in dem man glauben muss reduzieren koennte. Vielleicht gibt es die ja auch schon, gefaellt den Urologen nur nicht so sehr. Was wenn man schon weiss dass nur, sagen wir einfach mal, 1% der Rezidive zu realen Problemen fuehren?

 Solche Fragen in obigen Zusammenhang d.h. "Was konkret passiert wenn ich nicht in die Kirche gehe? Was passiert im schlimmsten Fall? Was ist die Hoelle ganz konkret?" waeren Gotteslaesterung gewesen. Wer weiss, vielleicht wussten die Priester sogar dass es die Hoelle gar nicht gibt, aber das zuzugeben waere eine enorme Machteinbusse der Kirche gewesen. Unsere Priester sind die Urologen, sozusagen die Vermittler zwischen dem was da draussen wirklich los ist und dem was wir niederes Volk so glauben. Wieviel Information die Urologen wirklich haben wissen wir nicht, es wird uns eine vereinfachte message ueberliefert weil es zu kompliziert waere uns die Fachartikel vorzulegen. Die Leute im Mittelalter waren zumeist Analphabeten und man mass den Priestern die Kompetenz bei es besser zu wissen. Klar fuehlt man sich besser wenn man alles genau so macht wie es einem die Priester sagen. Aber die haben auch ihre eigenen Interessen und wollen auch nichts falsch machen. Wenn eine Urologe raten wuerde eher nichts zu machen und 3 Jahre spaeter ist der Patient tot, dann ist dieser Urologe dran. Es ist sicherer, einfach alle Patienten unter's Messer zu schicken oder in die Chemo, dann koennen die ihre Haende rein waschen.

 Ich fuehle mich uebrigens auch besser etwas getan zu haben. Den staendigen Terror von aussen dass ich mein Leben auf's Spiel setze haette ich nicht ertragen koennen. Im Mittelalter haette auch niemand die Hatz ertragen als einziger nicht in die Kirche zu gehen.

Viele Paralleln zu Religion, sehr sehr kompliziert und in der Tat sehr stark eine Glaubensfrage......

Liebe Gruesse,
Jan

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Jan,

es ist nun wirklich keine Glaubensfrage, sich mit den unterschiedlichen Therapieangeboten zum Prostatakarzinom auseinander zu setzen. Es ist vielmehr eine Wahrscheinlichkeitsfrage und damit verbunden, wie der jeweils Betroffene psychisch gestrickt ist, also wessen Aussage seinen Bedürfnissen am nächsten kommt. 

Es ist auch nicht relevant bei bestimmten Parametern der Labordiagnostik die dritte Stelle hinter dem Komma zu bemühen, wenn es für die Therapiewahl keine Rolle spielt. Bei der unendlichen Zahl von individuellen biochemischen Unterschieden, können zwar 99,8% der Betroffenen von der Statistik profitieren, leider sind wir Beide von den tausend Betroffenen, die Zwei bei denen die Statistik nichts nützt.

In der Medizin gibt es die 100% eben nicht und wird es wegen der individuellen Unterschiede auch in Zukunft nicht geben. Also lassen wir das Philosophieren und ziehen wie bisher die Erfahrung unserer Ärzte zu Rate, auch dann noch, wenn wir festgestellt haben, sie sind nicht Gott, sondern Menschen wie Du und ich.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Patrick

Es ist wie immer die Frage " was wäre wenn ? "  Klar ist ein PC eine der Krebsarten die man gut "im Griff" halten kann..... für eine Weile, ja sogar für lange Zeit... und bekannterweise sterben Menschen mit einem PC, aber nicht an ihm, hatten die Diagnose PC erhalten, keine wesentliche Behandlung durchgeführt und trotzdem gut und lange gelegt. Nicht umsonst wird beim PC zw. Haustierkrebs und Raubtierkrebs unterschieden. 
Aber das entscheidende ist doch im Endeffekt die Sache wie man mit der Psyche klarkommt wenn irgendwann die Frage kommt: "Warum haben sie nicht eher gehandelt, dann wäre das und das jetzt nicht oder nicht in dieser Form aufgetreten. Bei meinem Klinikaufenthalt während des Afterloading hatte ich bei der morgentlichen Visite Kontakt mit Patienten die z.B. eine künstliche Blase hatten weil der Tumor zu spät erkannt wurde und die Blase angegriffen hatte so das diese entfernt werden musste. Nein, man muss nicht handeln oder man kann anders handeln als viele hier. Ich bin auch einen anderen Behandlungsweg gegangen als viele andere.... scheinbar erfolgreich. Aber nur zu überwachen d.h. für mich nur reagieren nicht aggieren, das hätte ich nicht gekonnt. Aber jeder muss sich am Ende selber zu einer Entscheidung durchringen... mit allen Konsequenzen. Das können auch Fehlschläge sein.. mit Nebenwirkungen usw aber wie gesagt nur wenn die Psyche so stark ist das man sich nie Vorwürfe macht das man doch nicht alles mögliche Unternommen  hat wird man am Ende zu seiner Entscheidung stehen können, wie immer sie auch ausfällt.

P.S. Im Hintergrund laufen die Nachrichten, höre gerade JOHN LORD ist im Alter von 71 Jahren an Krebs gestorben... er war Gründungsmitglied der Deep Purple... ich habe viele Konzerte von denen gesehen.... R.I.P.

----------


## dillinger

Hallo Jan, 
Dein Beitrag mit dem Vergleich Urologen-Priester* ist natürlich geistreich & süffisant, aber.. diese Erkenntnis nützt einem Betroffenen leider nur wenig!

Mich dünkt, das Procedere mit Therapie/Nicht-Therapie ist reines Glücksspiel (Statistik lässt grüssen) und natürlich auch eine Frage des Haustier- oder Raubtierkrebses.
Egal wie du würfelst, letzten Endes beißt jeder Spieler ins Gras.. (früher oder später :Blinzeln: 

gruss, dillinger
ps: Du kannst es natürlich auch deinem "Inneren Arzt/Immunsystem" überlassen, ob er/es heilen wird, weiß man auch erst hinterher [grins]
*Psalm 90,10 Unser Leben währet siebzig Jahre, und      wenn's hoch kommt, so sind's achtzig Jahre, und was daran köstlich scheint,      ist doch nur vergebliche Mühe; denn es fähret schnell dahin, als flögen wir      davon.

----------


## artisun51

> Mich dünkt, das Procedere mit Therapie/Nicht-Therapie ist reines Glücksspiel (Statistik lässt grüssen)


Sehr treffend,
ich habe mich für Therapie entschieden und gehe jetzt den Weg auch konsequent. Ich habe mich für RPE entschieden mit (leider) anschließender Bestrahlung bei nachgewiesenem PSA-Anstieg.
Für mich hätte es keinen Sinn ergeben, nach der RPE die weitere Entwicklung zu ignorieren.

Aber nur meine Entscheidung!

Gruss arti

----------


## poliol

Hallo Jan ,
wer Dich besser operiert hätte ? Wirst Du wohl nie erfahren . Mich hat Dr.Schlomm operiert . Operation gut aber leider anschließend
Rezidiv . Siehe meine PK-Historie . Also , nicht so viel grübeln . 
Alles Gute wünscht Dir poliol

----------


## juni1970

Hallo allerseits,

 da habe ich wohl ein wenig provoziert mit meinem Vergleich Urologe/Priester (nicht Gott uebrigens!). Ein paar Antworten:




> Dein Beitrag mit dem Vergleich Urologen-Priester* ist natürlich geistreich & süffisant, aber.. diese Erkenntnis nützt einem Betroffenen leider nur wenig!


Eigentlich haette ich ganz gerne provoziert ein paar Antworten auf die Fragen zu geben, es scheint mir aber dass die unbestimmte Angst der Hauptantrieb ist. Ich haette diese gerne in bestimmte Aengst umgewandelt und Antworten gehoert was so alles passieren kann da ich mir vorstelle dass diese Betroffenen helfen koennten. Der Niedergang der Religion begann im Zeitalter der Aufklaerung. Bis dahin herrschte das finstere Mittelalter des Mangels an Information und der unbestimmten Aengste. Bei bestimmten Aengsten kann man viel klarer entscheiden und wir die Entscheidungen auch wenn sie falsch sind besser verantworten koennen.

Klar, die Fragen helfen niemandem, hat jemand Antworten? Ich stelle mir vor Dinge zu hoeren wie das was Patrick schreibt:




> .... Kontakt mit Patienten die z.B. eine künstliche Blase hatten weil der  Tumor zu spät erkannt wurde und die Blase angegriffen hatte so dass diese  entfernt werden musste.


Klar, das zu vermeiden waere natuerlich viel wert. Wie wahrscheinlich ist es dass dies geschieht wenn die auftretende Rezidiv Historie ignoriert wird, sagen wir mal die von poliol
24.03.2009   0,052 ng/ml
10.07.2009   0,12   ng/ml
12.08.2009   0,16   ng/ml
16.09.2009   0,19   ng/ml                                        
20.10.2009   0,29   ng/ml
 ... [hoechster Wert 1.7]

Wenn mir einer sagt dass von 100 Maennern die ein Rezidiv ignorieren 50% ernsthafte Probleme wie das mit der Blase kriegen, wuerde ich sofort handeln. Wenn es 1% waere, dann wuerde ich nicht handeln. Kann man das nicht feststellen?!? Es wird doch in so vielen Fragen geforscht, warum nicht in dieser? Oder habe ich die Ergebnisse nicht gefunden?

Wie gesagt, ich moechte niemanden in der Entscheidung kritisieren oder verleiten eine Entscheidung zu treffen die er spaeter nicht verantworten kann, darin stimme ich Patrick voll zu:




> dass man sich nie Vorwürfe macht dass man doch nicht alles mögliche  Unternommen  hat wird man am Ende zu seiner Entscheidung stehen können,  wie immer sie auch ausfällt.


Ich selber habe wohl richtig entschieden da die Nebenwirkungen vergleichsweise harmlos ausgefallen sind und ich gut lebe. Selbst wenn ich auch ohne OP keine Tumorspezifischen Probleme gekriegt haette, die typischen Wehwehchen mit der Prostata nicht zu haben ist den Preis den ich erbringe zumindest wert. Waehrend der Rekuperationsphase waere es mir aber um Einiges besser gegangen haette ich etwas konkretere Vorstellungen gehabt was ich mir tatsaechlich erspart habe.

Schoene Gruesse,
Jan

----------


## rembert

Melde mich mal wieder nach PSA Messung. hatte jetzt seit einem Jahr Ruhe . Habe nun wieder einen Messbaren Wert und zwar = 0,05.
Hier nochmal mein Verlauf
Op 04.2010
PSA 07.2010   <0,05 uro
PSA 05.10.10  <0,05 uro
PSA 27.12.10  < 0,05 uro
PSA 21.03.11  exakt 0,07 hausarzt
PSA 22.03.11 <0,05 Uro
PSA 19.04.11 <0,05 Uro
PSA 14.06.11 <0,05 Uro
PSA 13.09.11 0,06 Uro
PSA 05.12.11 <0,05
PSA 12.03.2012: < 0,05
PSA 25.06.2012: < 0,05
PSA 15.10.2012 =0,05             
          so langsam weiss ich mir da keinen Rat mehr. Dachte ich komme da mal zur Ruhe. Scheint ja auf jeden Fall noch PSA da zu sein. Muss ich davon ausgehen, dass es sich zu einem Rezidiv entwickelt? Gibt es andere die ähnliche Verläufe haben?? Das einzige was mich etwas beruhigt, ist das es sich noch um den Bereich der Nachweisgrenze bewegt. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch Meinungen zu meinem PSA Verlauf.    
Gruss Rembert

















*Kontakt*

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Rembert,

da wir fast zur gleichen Zeit operiert wurden und sich die Verläufe ähneln, nur ein paar persönliche Gedanken zu Deinem Verlauf des PSA-Wertes
- ich wundere mich, dass nach fast 3 Jahren noch im vierteljährlichen Rythmus gemessen wird (?),
-wie es scheint, kann das untersuchende Labor nur PSA-Werte *über* 0,05 ng/ml nachweisen, so dass ich einmal das Labor wechseln würde, um zu prüfen, ob nicht vielleicht nur ein Schreibfehler "<" und "=" bei der letzten Messung vorliegt. Der konstante Wert über die gesamte Zeit ist zwar noch keine Garantie für eine Heilung vom PCA, lässt aber doch viel Hoffnung darauf zu. So makaber es klingen mag, genau wissen werden es nur Andere, wenn *wir* nicht an PCA gestorben sind!  Das sagt sich vielleicht als fast 70-jähriger "Leidensgefährte" einfacher, aber glaube mir, auch ich bin nach dem letzten Messergebnis bei mir (0,01 ng/ml) nicht mehr so ruhig, wie bisher. Auch wenn es *nur* eine Steigerung von 0,01 ng/ml ist, sind es doch 100%. Da helfen mir dann auch keine Kommentare über Messungenauigkeiten und Geringfügigkeit nichts. Es gibt kein "bischen" tot oder "bischen" schwanger  -  entweder/oder!

Bleiben wir ruhig und handeln, wenn es notwendig wird.

Gruß

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Wanderfreund,

natürlich gibt es bei unserer Krankheit "nur" das entweder / oder; man hat sie oder man hat sie nicht. Bei den PSA-Messergebnissen dagegen gibt es sehr wohl dieses entweder / oder, weil nämlich das Resultat aus verschiedenen Gründen richtig oder falsch sein kann. Daher gibt es die alte Regel, auf *drei* einender folgende ansteigende Messwerte abzustellen, um eine Erhöhung das PSA wirklch erkennen zu können. Dass das Nerven braucht, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen...

Dann: Sogar wenn sich die PSA-Werte verschlechtern, ist noch keineswegs aller Tage Abend; um das an einem Beispiel zu sehen, genügt ein Blick auf meine eigene Geschichte bei myprostate.eu.

Deinen Schluss-Satz "*Bleiben wir ruhig und handeln, wenn es notwendig wird*" unterstütze ich ohne Vorbehalt!

Gruss und beste Wünsche

Jürg.

PS: Meine Onkologin lässt Blutwerte monatlich messen; ich empfinde diesen Rhythmus als beruhigend.

----------


## rembert

Mein Urologe kann sich das ganze auch nicht erklären..  tolle Aussage
So einen bekloppten PSA Verlauf habe ich mal wieder exclusiv.
Vielleicht äussert sich ja noch jemand von den Mitstreitern hier .
Danke euch
Gruss Rembert

----------


## Schorschel

> Mein Urologe kann sich das ganze auch nicht erklären.. tolle Aussage
> So einen bekloppten PSA Verlauf habe ich mal wieder exclusiv.
> Vielleicht äussert sich ja noch jemand von den Mitstreitern hier .
> Danke euch
> Gruss Rembert


Hallo Rembert,

Du hast viele "<"-Werte, was immer die im Detail bedeuten, und Du hast 3 exakte Werte:

03/2011: 0,07
09/2011: 0,06
10/2012: 0,05

Was die exakten Werte betrifft, so hast Du ein leichtes Absinken in den letzten 1,5 Jahren. Diese "<"-Werte passen da nicht rein, zumindest auf den ersten Blick.

Vielleicht bewegt sich Dein PSA-Wert aber auch ganz einfach völlig konstant um 0,05 +/- 0,02 - was bedeuten würde, dass Du häufig <0,05 hast und immer mal wieder auch 0,05 - 0,06 - 0,07. Was hältst Du von dieser Theorie?? 

Ich würde das ganz einfach im Auge behalten. Einen systematischen PSA-Anstieg sehe ich in der Datenreihe jedenfalls nicht- aber ich bin natürlich kein Profi!

Als gebürtiger Niedersachse wünsche ich Dir ganz besonders alles Gute!!

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Rembert,

durch Deine ständigen Forumsbeobachtungen sind Dir sicher nicht die schon oft von Professor Semjonow eingestellten Hinweise zu PSA-Werten unter 0.1 ng/ml entgangen. Lass es bitte also zunächst noch mal ruhig angehen. Ich bin aber gern bereit, Dir oder auch dem Forum den anläßlich der Tagung des BPS in Magdeburg vor ein paar Jahren von Prof. Semjonow zu diesem Thema gehaltenen Vortrag erneut publik zu machen. Ruhig Blut allemal, denn Aufregung und damit verbundener Stress ist eher schädlich für den Fortlauf Deiner PKH.

*"Das Gedächtnis nimmt ab, wenn man es nicht übt"
*(Cicero)

----------


## rembert

schorschel und harald..  besten Dank für eure Rückmeldungen. Mein Operateur kommt mir jetzt mit "testschwankungen" ...  sehe das auch so wie du Schorschel und hoffe mal einfach das es sich um benignes Restgewebe handelt. 
spass macht das alles nicht mehr.
schönes we euch allen
Rembert

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen,   heute war wieder PSA-Messung. Nach dem Wert =0,05 aus Oktober 2012 ist der Wert heute wieder < 0,05. Also im April ist meine Op jetzt drei Jahre her und seitdem hatte ich jetzt dreimal einen Ausreisser 0,07 , 0,06 und 0,05 . alle anderen Werte immer < 0,05. Scheint so als wenn irgendwo noch PSA produziert wird, aber es sich stetig um die Nachweisgrenze von 0,05 bewegt. Langeweile kommt da nicht auf :-)) Bin jedenfalls froh, dass sich keine Dynamik entwickelt und werde jetzt sechs Monate warten mit der nächsten Prüfung. 
Gruss   Rembert

----------


## Urologe

Sinnvoll - und erst der dritte Anstieg in Folge bedeutet, dass da etwas passiert.
Was aber dann nicht heisst, dass schon diagnostiziert und therapiert werden muss!

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem mir im Oktober auch noch die Schilddrüse entfernt wurde und seitdem die Nebenschilddrüsen nicht mehr arbeiten, blieb heute bei der PSA Kontrolle auch das Hurraerlebnis aus. Mal wieder exakt 0,05..  
Habe jetzt in vier Jahren seit der OP jedes Jahr einen Wert auf der Nachweisgrenze oder leicht darüber gehabt. ( siehe unten )
Kann man da jetzt von Restgewebe ausgehen was sich noch nicht entschieden hat ob es bösartig wird?? Hatte eigentlich die Hoffnung jetzt wieder 6 Monate mit der Messung warten zu können..  
Lieben Gruss
Rembert

PSA 07.2010   <0,05 uro
PSA 05.10.10  <0,05 uro
PSA 27.12.10  < 0,05 uro
PSA 21.03.11  exakt 0,07 hausarzt
PSA 22.03.11 <0,05 Uro
PSA 19.04.11 <0,05 Uro
PSA 14.06.11 <0,05 Uro
PSA 13.09.11 exakt 0,06 Uro
PSA 05.12.11 <0,05
PSA 12.03.2012: < 0,05
PSA 25.06.2012: < 0,05
PSA 15.10.2012 exakt 0,05
PSA 16.01.2013  < 0,05
PSA 09.07.2013 < 0,05
PSA 20.01.2014 exakt 0,05

----------


## rembert

Es ist mir auch unverständlich, dass nicht mehr nerverhaltend Operierte einen stabilen PSA Wert in unbedenklicher Höhe haben - also wie ich so um den Bereich 0,05 - Vielleicht habt ihr da eine Meinung zu.

----------


## W. Werner

Hi, Rembert!

Wenn ich Deine Ergebnisse so lese, würde ich vermuten, daß die Meßgeräte der Labors von Uro und Hausarzt 0,05 als untere Meßgrenze haben. Die Fehlergrenze des Meßergebnisses dürfte damit auch die "exakt"-Ergebnisse abdecken. Insofern würde ich mir bei den quasi konstanten Werten (alle unter oder an der Nachweisgrenze) keine Sorge machen. cu - Wolfgang

----------


## rembert

Hallo Wolfgang
dann wäre bei einer Messgrenze von  < 0,1 ein  Wert von 0,12 ja auch noch im Rahmen. .. denke mal früher oder später werde ich mich damit befassen müssen, ob ich von der 30 %  Chance auf Heilung durch Selvage-RT  Gebrauch mache.
Von den hier engagierten Ärzten scheint ja auch niemand solche Verläufe bei den PSA Messungen aus seiner Praxis zu kennen.  Entweder stetig nach oben oder konstant unter der Nachweisgrenze. Frage ist nur ob es fahrlässig wäre jetzt mal dieses Jahr mit PSA testen auszusetzen und sich den Stress vor der Messung mal nicht anzutun ?

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Rembert,

ich kann Dir bei der deutung deines PSA Verlaufes leider nicht helfen, aber absolut gesehen hast Du doch m.E. (und wie schon der eine oder andere schrieb) keinen Grund so richtig besorgt zu sein.
Der PSA pendelt um 0,05 herum (vielleicht ist das die Nachweisgrenze Deines Labores ?) - eine steigende Tendenz ist nicht erkennbar - das spricht doch dafür, dass da akut kein Ungemach droht.

Ob Du es "verkraftest" 1 Jahr mit der Messung auszusetzen kann ich mir, nachdem ich diesen Thread jetzt komplett gelesen habe, nicht recht vorstellen - warum also nicht in einem halben Jahr erneut messen und dann weitersehen ?

Ich weiss, das ist leicht gesagt.....bei mir steht übermorgen die zweite Messung nach RT an...ich hätte gern das Ergebnis schon jetzt...aber das Warten auf das nächste Ergebnis ist eben auch eine Nebenwirkung, die wir uns eingefangen haben...

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## rembert

Hallo Uwe
danke für deine Rückmeldung.  Drücke dir erstmal  die Daumen für deine Messung.  Klar bin ich leider nicht der Nervenstärkste im Umgang mit dieser Krankheit... mein PSA Verlauf macht es mir allerdings auch nicht so leicht abzuschalten. Hätte ich permanent einen Wert unter der Nachweisgrenze gehabt sehe das auch etwas anders aus.. es ist eben so wie es ist. Vielleicht funktioniert die Verdrängung aber doch besser mit einem größeren Intervall.  Gruss  rembert

----------


## uwes2403

Hast Du bei Deinem Labor mal nachgefragt, wo denn deren NAchweisgrenze ist ?

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## rembert

Naja bei 0,05 eben.  
Gruss

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Von den hier engagierten Ärzten scheint ja auch niemand solche Verläufe bei den PSA Messungen aus seiner Praxis zu kennen.  Entweder stetig nach oben oder konstant unter der Nachweisgrenze.


Ich hatte nach meiner RPE Anfang 1995 4 Jahre lang immer PSA<0.05 oder PSA=0.05. Im 5ten Jahr begann ein sehr langsamer Anstieg auf 0.1 .
Ich bin überzeugt, dass bei Deinen Messungen die Nachweisgrenze 0.05 ist, warum sollte das Labor sonst feststellen PSA<0.05?  Aber das kannst Du doch ganz leicht beantworten, inden Du beim Labor nachfragst!

Insofern ist doch bei Dir z.Zt. alles im grünen Bereich!

Deine Anmerkung ".....PSA geht entweder stetig nach oben oder ist konstant unter Nachweisgrenze...." kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen.  Wann ging denn Dein PSA stetig nach oben????

Ich würde erst einmal entspannen und im Abstand von 6 Monaten messen lassen.

Gruss
Klaus

----------


## rembert

Hallo klaus
habe doch geschrieben, dass die Nachweisgrenze bei 0,05 liegt. Ein Wert von 0,05 oder 0,06 ist doch aber Fakt unabhängig von der Höhe der Nachweisgrenze. 
Freue mich aber über deine Antwort und finde es prima wie du schon zwanzig Jahre dem krebs die Stirn bietest.
gruss
rembert

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Rembert,

wenn die Nachweisgrenze Deines Labors bei 0,05 ist, dann ist doch alles, was unter 0,05 ist i.O.
Wenn da nun Werte mit exakt 0,05 oder 0,06 (nur einmal !) sind, ist das aus meiner Sicht auch kein Grund für graue Haare, weil evtl. Meßungenauigkeit...zumal die ja bei nächster Messung wieder unter (deren) Nachweisgrenze waren.

Erinnere dich an den früher hier mal geposteten Vergleich, was 0,1 eigentlich in absoluten Zahlen bedeutet.

Also keep cool und lass in 6 Monaten wieder messen....

Just my 2 cents

Uwe

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Rembert,

vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich an diesen, Deinen Beitrag, als ich im Juli 2013 das erste Mal einen Wert oberhalb der Nachweisgrenze hatte und in heller Aufregung war "*hatte* *schon dreimal einen Ausreisser versuch also was ich nicht schaffe : bleib locker :-)*" Nein, das ist keine Retourkutsche. Im Grunde hattest Du ja recht, obwohl wir beide wissen, daß das mit dem locker-bleiben leichter gesagt als getan ist...

Ein bißchen mehr geholfen hat, daß mein Hausarzt nach dem dritten Wert oberhalb der Nachweisgrenze (bei dann monatlicher Messung) im Sept. 2013 mit dem Labor Kontakt aufgenommen hat, und lt. Auskunft des Laborleiters Schwankungen zwischen 0,01 -> 0,03 -> 0,02 -> 0,02 im Grunde garnichts bedeuten. Wörtlich: "Das sind Werte im Bereich des Grundrauschens" und "wenn ein und dieselbe Probe drei mal analysiert wird, können ohne weiteres Ergebnisse mit dieser Schwankungsbreite herauskommen". Bei dem Labor gilt 0,01 als "unterhalb d. Nachweisgrenze". Ich bin danach wieder zum 3-Monats-Rhytmus übergegangen, letzter Wert Mitte Dez. 2013 wieder 0,02, aber ich muß zugeben, daß ein ein ganz klein bißchen mulmigeres Gefühl als vorher zurückgeblieben ist.

0,1 oder 0,2 Punkte oberhalb des magischen Nullwertes sind natürlich sehr wenig, besonders wenn man sich klarmacht, daß der jeweilige "Nullwert" Definitionssache ist. Das Starren auf diesen Nullwert hat schon was von magischem Denken... Ich hoffe auch bis auf weiteres, daß die Grundrauschen-These hinhaut. Und doch, und doch... Vielleicht bedeuten die Werte ja doch was? Ich sehe nicht, daß wir aus der Nummer je wieder ganz rauskommen. Man kann die Maschine da oben so schwer abstellen. Ich war schon immer skeptisch, wenn ich Krebs-besiegt-Geschichten gehört habe. Andere mögen das negatives Denken nennen, aber für mich funktioniert die Einschätzung "halbwegs gut gegangen -_ bis jetzt_" besser als mir was vorzumachen. Ich fürchte, selbst wenn unsere Werte immer so vergleichsweise freundlich bleiben, werden wir uns gefühlsmäßig immer in unruhigem Fahrwasser bewegen.

Trotzdem wünsche ich allen eine gute Zeit.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Forum-Freunde,

"Ich war schon immer skeptisch, wenn ich Krebs-besiegt-Geschichten gehört habe"

Genau, der Krebs ist nicht besiegt.
Das wäre dann endlich mal eine langersehnte Meldung.

Wir können froh sein, dass wir eine Krebsart haben, die in Schacht gehalten werden kann.
Hoden  Schilddrüsen- und Prostatakrebs gehören zu den Krebsarten, die man gut in den Griff bekommen hat.
Selbst bei später Entdeckung haben diese Arten eine sehr niedrige Todesrate.

Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Erinnere dich an den früher hier mal geposteten Vergleich, was 0,1 eigentlich in absoluten Zahlen bedeutet.


In der *hier* angebotenen DVD ist auch der Vortrag von Prof. Semjonov, dem PSA-Papst enhalten. 

*"Mit dem Leben ist es wie mit einem Theaterstück; es kommt nicht darauf an, wie lange es ist, sondern wie bunt"
*(Lucius Annaeus Seneca)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Meaw66

> ....  Klar bin ich leider nicht der Nervenstärkste im Umgang mit dieser Krankheit...


So, habe mir den Thread jetzt mal komplett durchgelesen und kann somit obige Aussage vollauf bestätigen. Sicher weiß ich das jeder seine " Leidensgeschichte " anders sieht, nur solltest du dabei bedenken, das deine Vorgehensweise deiner Gesundheit keineswegs zuträglich ist und deinem persönlichen Umfeld vermutlich auch nicht. Auch wenn es für dich jetzt vielleicht hart klingt, in meinen Augen war das bei dir bisher viel Aufregung um nichts. Oder um es mal anders auszudrücken, hättest du dir ein Labor gesucht, welches eine Nachweisgrenze von 0,07 hat und auch dort geblieben wärst, wäre dir die ganze Aufregung erspart geblieben. Was will ich eigentlich sagen? Mach dich bitte nicht verrückt und versuche, die gut gemeinten Ratschläge einiger Member hier bezüglich des PSA-Wertes unter 0,1 zu berücksichtigen. Das erleichtert das unbetrübte Leben ungemein.

Sicherlich ist es nicht verkehrt, sich als Betroffener mit der Diagnose zu befassen und nicht jeder kann das so locker durchziehen wie der Jan aber man sollte es, in ureigensten Interesse nicht übertreiben.

LG Karsten

----------


## M Schostak

> _Eine saubere Resektion hat meines Wissens einen Abfall des PSA unter die derzeit mögliche Nachweisgrenze von 0,01 zur Folge._





> 0,1 oder 0,2 Punkte oberhalb des magischen Nullwertes sind natürlich sehr wenig, besonders wenn man sich klarmacht, daß der jeweilige "Nullwert" Definitionssache ist.




Egal was technisch geht, der Nullbereich ist offiziell definiert als < 0,2 ng/ml. Darauf beziehen sich alle Studien und Leitlinien.
Erst ein einmaliges Überschreiten von 0,4 ng/ml oder ein mehrmaliges Überschreiten von 0,2 ng/ml wäre ein biochemisches Rezidiv.
Alles, was darunter passiert ist formal als gesund zu werten und logischerweise ohne jede Konsequenz.
Also ruhig Blut.

herzliche Grüße

M Schostak

----------


## rembert

Hallo Herr Prof. Schostak,
an dem ruhigen Blut arbeite ich noch..
Gibt es denn in der Praxis überhaupt Patienten wo das PSA sich in einem Bereich um 0,20 einpendelt nach Rpe ohne das es zu einem Rezidiv kommt oder ist das gutartige Restgewebe nur ein Fabelwesen ??
Gruss
rembert

----------


## Hvielemi

> Egal was technisch geht, der Nullbereich ist offiziell definiert als < 0,2 ng/ml. Darauf beziehen sich alle Studien und Leitlinien.
> Erst ein einmaliges Überschreiten von 0,4 ng/ml oder ein mehrmaliges Überschreiten von 0,2 ng/ml wäre ein biochemisches Rezidiv.
> Alles, was darunter passiert ist formal als gesund zu werten und logischerweise ohne jede Konsequenz.
> Also ruhig Blut.


Für die Gesundheitsbürokratie mag diese Vogel-Strauss-Sicht der Dinge
hilfreich sein. Weil aber der Krebs im Allgemeinen ein exponentielles
Wachstumsmuster hat, ist zur Beurteilung, ob ein Rezidiv vorliege,
nicht irgend ein historisch gewachsener Schwellenwert heranzuziehen,
sondern der Verlauf des PSA. Ist über mehrere Messungen die 
Verdoppelungszeit VZ in etwa konstant, liegt mit Sicherheit ein 
Wachstumsprozess vor, egal in welcher Grössenordnung diese Werte liegen.

Wird also drei Stellen hinter dem Komma gemessen, erkennt man
diesen Prozess eben gut sechs VZ früher, als wenn mit einer Stelle
hinter dem Komma gemessen wird. Dann kennt man zwar früher 
den Unangenehmen Fakt, hat aber mehr Zeit, sich mit der Frage zu
befassen, wie es weitergehen soll mit Diagnostik und Therapie.

Also ruhig Blut.

Carpe diem!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## M Schostak

> Für die Gesundheitsbürokratie mag diese Vogel-Strauss-Sicht der Dinge hilfreich sein. Weil aber der Krebs im Allgemeinen ein exponentielles Wachstumsmuster hat, ist zur Beurteilung, ob ein Rezidiv vorliege, nicht irgend ein historisch gewachsener Schwellenwert heranzuziehen, sondern der Verlauf des PSA.


Unter der Annahme, dass die Therapie des biochemischen Rezidivs nach RPX so lange eine ähnliche Effektivität hat, wie das PSA unter 0,5 ng/ml liegt (und nur dafür gibt es wirklich Evidenz), bekäme man bei vorschnellem Handeln zum einen schon Jahre früher eine Therapie, die unnötige Nebenwirkungen birgt (sehr wahrscheinlich: wiedererlangte Potenz verschwindet; möglich: Kontinenz wird schlechter oder Anastomosenstriktur, selten: Harnröhrenstriktur; sehr selten: Strahlenblase/-darm), zum Anderen ist diese Therapie zumindest für einen erheblichen Teil der Betroffenen überflüssig, weil entweder sowieso keine Malignität dahinter steckt oder diese in der Lebenszeit des Trägers niemals zu einer spürbaren Krankheit wird und erst recht nicht zum Tod führt. Der ideale PSA-Bereich, sich darum zu kümmern und ggf. zu bestrahlen liegt zwischen 0,2 ng/ml und 0,5 ng/ml. 

Eigentlich geht es doch nicht nur um die Biochemie, sondern um eine eventuelle Lebensgefahr.
Rembert hatte initial ein Very Low Risk Pca (cT1c, pT2C Gl 6, R0, PSAi 7,4, Nadir 0). Die Histo des Präparates hat die Biopsie bez. der Gleason-Klassifikation bestätigt. Ein solcher Tumor führt auch ohne Therapie so gut wie nie zum Tod (s.u. <<<1%). Die RPX ist so gesehen à priori eine sehr sichere Sache. Nach der OP ist das Risiko einer Lebensgefahr weiter um Zehnerpotenzen in den tiefen Promille-Bereich gesunken.

Ross et al. haben 2012 l geschrieben, dass es unter 14.000 Patienten, bei denen im RPX-Präparat die Gleason 6-Klassifikation der Stanze bestätigt wurde, keinen einzigen mit Lymphknoten- oder anderen Metastasen gab (Ross HM et al.: Do adenocarcinomas of the prostate with Gleason score (GS) ≤6 have the potential to metastasize to lymph nodes? Am J Surg Pathol. 2012 Sep;36(9):1346-52). Dieser Umstand hat im letzten Jahr zu sehr erheblichen Diskussionen auf den großen Kongressen (ASCO, ECCO, AUA, EAU usw.) und zur Modifikation des kommenden Leitlinientextes bez. Active Surveillance geführt. Auf den Kongressen wurde sogar die plakative Aussage gewagt, das ein Tumor, der nicht metastasiert, eigentlich gar kein richtiger Krebs sei. 




> Gibt es denn in der Praxis überhaupt Patienten wo das PSA sich in einem Bereich um 0,20 einpendelt nach Rpe ohne das es zu einem Rezidiv kommt oder ist das gutartige Restgewebe nur ein Fabelwesen ??


Ja, ich habe einige Patienten mit um 0,1 ng/ml pendelnden Werten (natürlich ohne Therapie). Der Versuch, so was zu biopsieren ist selten erfolgreich, insofern bleibt es häufig länger bei der Spekulation

Herzliche Grüße

M Schostak

----------


## skipper

Hallo Rembert,
das sind doch klare Aussagen von Prof.Dr.Schostak. Also : keep cool - halbjährliche Messung langt.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## rembert

Hallo Skipper,
Du hast zum Glück saubere Werte nach der op.
Komme gerade von meinem Urologen. Er ist leider nicht so optimistisch mit seinen Aussagen und redet schon von Bestrahlung bei 0,2... der geht von einem Anstieg aus früher oder später. Alles andere würde ihn wundern. Aber er geht davon aus , dass ich es riskieren kann erst in 6 monaten wieder zu messen... 
Von Restgewebe das PSA produziert hält er nichts und aus seiner Erfahrung entwickelt sich immer ein rezidiv wenn der PSA wert erstmal über der Nachweisgrenze ist. 
Bei mir hält er evtl. Messungenauigkeiten noch als kleine Möglichkeit. Er verdient sein Geld leider mit den Leuten wo das PSA wieder ansteigt und sspreche daher aus Erfahrung.   ich liebe solche Ärzte 
;-)
gruss rembert

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

du hast aber seit Monaten um 0,05 herum pendelnde Werte ohne erkennbare Steigerung - insofern brauchst Du Dich heute doch nicht mit Konsequenzen beschäftigen, die bei 0,2 erwachsen könnnten (einmal ja, um den "Fahrplan" einmal abzustecken, aber nicht täglich...)

Ja, ich weiss, das ist leicht gesagt....

Good luck

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> Eigentlich geht es doch nicht nur um die Biochemie, sondern um eine eventuelle Lebensgefahr.


Das ist vollkommen richtig.
Aus der Verdoppelungszeit (VZ), ermittelt aus mindestens 3 Messungen, also
zwei Anstiegsperioden, ergibt sich so etwas wie ein 'Fahrplan'.

Liegt die VZ bei 3 Jahren und der PSA wäre 0.010ng/ml, läge er 30 Jahre später bei 10.
Mehr als eine Überwachung alle 18 Monate, also der halben VZ, wird nicht zu tun
sein. Verkürzte sich die VZ wider erwarten, müsste eben neu entschieden werden.

Liegt die VZ aber bei einem Monat und der PSA ist 0.010ng/ml, wären die 10 eben
schon in einem Jahr erreicht, in weniger als zwei Jahren wären es schon 1'000nde ... +
(Ein derartiges Szenario ist allenfalls denkbar bei höchsten Gleason-Scores und braucht
niemanden zu schrecken, der in diese Diskussion mit GS6 eingestiegen ist)

Ich sehe überhaupt keinen Grund, warum im einen oder anderen Fall ein
belegter Anstieg, egal in welcher Grössenordnung, ignoriert werden sollte,
bloss weil das so in einem veralteten Papier steht und Prof. Semjonov hier 
immer wieder (falsch?) zitiert wird mit der depperten Behauptung, 
unter 0.1 sei eh nix zu wollen.

Wer nicht misst, misst wenigstens keinen Mist, aber er ist dann eben auch
unwissend. Das kann genauso nerven, wie ein frühes Wissen um einen
Anstieg. Nicht der Anstieg ist entscheidend, ob es weitere Diagnostik und
 Therapie brauche, sondern die VZ. Und diese auch nur, nachdem sie ins 
Verhältnis gesetzt wurde zu Alter und Komorbidität, also der Lebenserwartung.

Diese Patienten mit "um 0,1 ng/ml pendelnden Werten" haben keinen Krebs,
denn Krebs wächst. Lasse man es also bei Schulterzucken statt Spekulationen
und messe gelegentlich. Liegt doch mal ein Anstieg vor, sollte m.E. nach der 
halben Verdoppelungszeit wieder gemessen werden. Pendelt der Wert wieder 
abwärts, kann man bestimmt die Messperiode wieder verlängern.
Solange der Wert 'pendelt', zeugt er nicht von malignem Geschehen
(Mal abgesehen von diesen 'neuroendokrinen' Fällen?).

Wie man sieht, ist der absolute PSA-Wert bei allen drei Beispielen reichlich egal,
man wird bei gleichen Werten zu sehr verschiedenen Endergebnissen kommen, 
eben abhängig von der VZ.

Weitergehende Diagnostik und auch die  Therapie mag man dann an bestimmte 
Schwellenwerte binden, aber die Mechanik des Ganzen hängt von den 
Verdoppelungszeiten ab.

Das, lieber Martin Schostak, schreib ich ja nicht an Sie - Sie wissen das.
Sondern an jene Mitbetroffenen, die von ihren PSA-Werten beunruhigt 
sind, weil sie diese nicht richtig einordnen können.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad ...

... der auch grad mal wieder von sehr tiefen PSA-Werten beunruhigt ist,
da diese mit geringer VZ verbunden sind. Nächste Woche mess ich wieder.

----------


## LudwigS

Dieser Beitrag, lieber Konrad, könnte fast von mir stammen ...   :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Harald_1933

> und Prof. Semjonov hier
> immer wieder (falsch?) zitiert wird mit der depperten Behauptung,
> unter 0.1 sei eh nix zu wollen.


Lieber Konrad, 

Deine Einlassung empfinde ich als ausgesprochen ungezogen. Über "falsch zitiert" ließe sich noch streiten, wobei ich nicht klar erkennen kann, bei was man das falsch zitieren kann. Was nun aber deppert sein soll, erschließt sich mir ganz und gar nicht. Und "unter 0.1 sei eh nix zu wollen" ist ja wohl eindeutig Deine Formulierung. So etwas hätte Prof. Semjonov, von dem ich mehrere Vorträge, einen sogar in Ludwigshafen am Rhein, gehört habe, nie verlauten lassen.

Worum es ihm ging, war doch schlicht die Tatsache, das man sich bei der Beurteilung von PSA-Werten unter 0.1 ng/ml nur selbst würde in Stress bringen lassen. Wenn Du, lieber Konrad, mit Deiner Velocity-Rechnerei das für gut befindest, solltest Du nun aber nicht alle, die das für nicht so relevant halten, angreifen oder verunglimpfen.

In *diesem* Beitrag ist der Link eingespeist, um Prof. Semjonovs anläßlich des Magdeburger Treffs des BPS gehaltenen Vortrages aufzurufen.

In *dieser* Fleißarbeit von Wolfhard erfährt man übrigens noch viel mir zu den in Stuttgart gehaltenen Vorträgen.

*Hier* mal etwas aus einer anderen Ecke zu "Twenty Years of PSA"

Und auch* hier* war Prof. Axel Semjonov beteiligt.

*"Das Leben kann nur in der Schau nach rückwärts verstanden, aber nur in der Schau nach vorwärts gelebt werden"*
(Søren Kierkegaard)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Deine Einlassung empfinde ich als ausgesprochen ungezogen. 
> 
> Worum es ihm ging, war doch schlicht die Tatsache, das man sich bei der Beurteilung von PSA-Werten unter 0.1 ng/ml nur selbst würde in Stress bringen lassen. Wenn Du, lieber Konrad, mit Deiner Velocity-Rechnerei ...
> 
> In *diesem* Beitrag ist der Link eingespeist, um Prof. Semjonovs anläßlich des Magdeburger Treffs des BPS gehaltenen Vortrages abzurufen


Nun denn, Du hast das flätiger formuliert:



> Prof. Semjonow vom Uniklinikum Münster hat schon vor Jahren, erstmals auch anläßlich eines Vortrags vor den in Magdeburg anwesenden BPS-Mitgliedern zum Ausdruck gebracht, wie unsinnig PSA-Messungen unter 0.1 ng/ml seien oder wären.


Ich betreibe keinerlei Velocity-Rechnerei, sondern rechne mit Verdoppelungszeiten.
Dass ein Professor sich dieser Argumentation verschliessen könnte und wollte,
nur weil ein von ihm willkürlich gewählter Grenzwert unterschritten sei, 
kann und will ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Ein derartiges Verhalten würde meine Ausdrucksweise vollumfänglich rechtfertigen.
Ich bin aber durchaus einverstanden damit, dass ein einzelner Messwert, insbesondere
wenn er unter 0.1 liegen sollte, keine brauchbare Aussage vermittelt.
 Derselbe Wert, in eine Messreihe eingebunden, bringt hingegen eine klare Aussage. 
Wer die nicht hören will, kann sich ja selbst blinden indem er einen Schwellenwert festlegt,
unterhalb dem er nichts wissen will.
 Deppert eben.


Carpe dem!
Hvielemi / Konrad 


PS:
Den Wortlaut von Prof. Semjonows Aussage in dem stundenlangen Vortrag zu
Magdeburg hab ich noch nicht gefunden, sodass das Originalzitat hier leider nicht
zur Aufklärung beitragen kann. Es bleibt also erstmal bei der Klammer mit dem '?'.

----------


## Meaw66

> .... Er verdient sein Geld leider mit den Leuten wo das PSA wieder ansteigt und sspreche daher aus Erfahrung.   ich liebe solche Ärzte 
> ;-)
> gruss rembert


Was für ein selten dämlicher Satz, würde sicher kein Urologe so sagen.

Es ist immer wieder schön zu lesen, wie sich manche, "nur" weil sie betroffen sind anmaßen andere Meinungen zu diskreditieren, damit warst jetzt aber nicht du gemeint rembert.

----------


## rembert

Ich fragte meinen Urologen heute morgen ob er denn noch mehr Patienten habe bei denen der PSA-Wert auf niedrigen Niveau verbleibt. Er sagte wörtlich: " Müssen sie mir diese Frage stellen ? Ich verdiene leider mein Geld mit den Leuten bei denen das PSA wieder ansteigt. Nach meiner langjährigen Erfahrung führt jeder Anstieg früher oder später zu einem Rezidiv. Vielleicht sind es bei Ihnen Messungenauigkeiten.. das wäre das einzige was ich noch in Betracht ziehen würde. Warten wir es mal ab..  " Zitat Ende.

----------


## Harald_1933

> flätiger formuliert - Ich betreibe keinerlei Velocity-Rechnerei, sondern rechne mit Verdoppelungszeiten


Mit Wortklaubereien habe ich nichts am Hut. 




> Dass ein Professor sich dieser Argumentation verschliessen könnte und wollte,
> nur weil ein von ihm willkürlich gewählter Grenzwert unterschritten sei,
> kann und will ich mir nicht vorstellen.
> Ein derartiges Verhalten würde meine Ausdrucksweise vollumfänglich rechtfertigen.


Kein Professor hat einen willkürlich festgelegten Grenzwert als allein richtigen Wert für sich in Anspruch genommen.




> Ich bin aber durchaus einverstanden damit, dass ein einzelner Messwert, insbesondere
> wenn er unter 0.1 liegen sollte, keine brauchbare Aussage vermittelt.
> Derselbe Wert, in eine Messreihe eingebunden, bringt hingegen eine klare Aussage.
> Wer die nicht hören will, kann sich ja selbst blinden indem er einen Schwellenwert festlegt,
> unterhalb dem er nichts wissen will.
> Deppert eben.


Deine Messreihen mögen Dich Tag und Nacht anmachen; für mich ist das sinnlose Zeitverschwendung. Deppert eben.




> PS:
> Den Wortlaut von Prof. Semjonows Aussage in dem stundenlangen Vortrag zu
> Magdeburg hab ich noch nicht gefunden, sodass das Originalzitat hier leider nicht
> zur Aufklärung beitragen kann. Es bleibt also erstmal bei der Klammer mit dem '?'.


Wozu auch noch? Ob Original oder mit eigenen Worten zum Ausdruck gebracht, wer PSA-Messwerte unter 0.1 ng/ml als dringend überprüfungswürdig befindet und meint, daraus schon vorab Konsequenzen ziehen zu müssen oder zumindet schon was zu planen, möge es doch tun. Ich versuche meine Nerven zu schonen. Jedem das Seine.

*"Im Leben kommt es darauf an, Hammer oder Amboss zu sein - aber niemals das Material dazwischen"*
(Norman Mailer)

----------


## W. Werner

Rembert: Laß dir das Meßverfahren/verwendete Gerät des Labors benennen. Dann sollte es zur Ermittlung der Meßungenaugkeit ein kleiner Schritt sein - notfalls mit Anfrage beim Hersteller.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@all:

Vielleicht finden sich ja noch mehr Faktoren welche verantwortlich für die Meßungenauigkeiten der PSA-Werte, im vierstelligen Bereich nach dem Komma, sind. Evtl. Laborfehler (Blut nicht korrekt gekühlt gelagert) usw. und sofort.
Mögen dies die PSA-Fetischisten, Sklaven ihrer PSA-Dynamik "zu Kreuze tragen", in dem sie durch unzählige wöchent, -monatlichen Wiederholungsmessungen heraus zu finden versuchen, was nun letztendlich die Ursache allen PSA-Übels ist.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mögen dies die PSA-Fetischisten, Sklaven ihrer PSA-Dynamik "zu Kreuze tragen", in dem sie durch unzählige wöchent, -monatlichen Wiederholungsmessungen heraus zu finden versuchen, was nun letztendlich die Ursache allen PSA-Übels ist.


Interessanterweise, lieber Helmut, folgst Du, ebenso wie ich selbst,
in Etwa meiner oft wiederholten Empfehlung, die Messperioden
ungefähr auf die Hälfte der letztbestimmten Verdoppelungszeit
festzulegen, statt einem starren Leitlinienkorsett zu folgen.
das bedeutet für den Einen jährliche Messungen, für den Anderen 14-tägliche. 
Wohl dem, der seltener messen 'muss'!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hvielemi:

liebster Konrad,

mein oberes posting bezog sich auf PSA-Messungen *"im vierstelligen Bereich hinter dem Komma, auf Messwerte von 0,0035 etc. nach Therapie"* und nichtum eine PSA-Verlaufskontrolle (VZ) welche eine zusätzliche Aussagekraft darstellt hinsichtlich der Aggressivität des Tumors außer Glaeson etc. im Kontext einer Therapieentscheidung.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hvielemi; W. Werener, rembert:

Um Mißverständnisse im Vorfeld zu  vermeiden und zu verdeutlichen, besitzen PSA-Werte im vierstelligen  Bereich nach dem Komma (z.B. 0,0035 ng/ml) und die PSA-VZ in diesem  Meßbereich keine therapeutische Relevanz. Dagegen sind Meßwerte > 0,1  ng/ml sehr wohl relevant.

Was sagte der Urologe zu rembert:

_" Müssen sie mir diese Frage stellen ? Ich verdiene leider mein Geld mit  den Leuten bei denen das PSA wieder ansteigt. Nach meiner langjährigen  Erfahrung führt jeder Anstieg früher oder später zu einem Rezidiv.  Vielleicht sind es bei Ihnen Messungenauigkeiten.. das wäre das einzige  was ich noch in Betracht ziehen würde. Wareten wir es mal ab."_

Und  da an keiner PSA-Progression zusätzliches Geld zu verdienen ist, müßen  die Interessenverbände unserer "Gesundheitsindustrie" alles dafür tun  damit dem nicht so ist.

Ergo, Testkits welche PSA-Werte "nur" bis  0,1 ng/ml anzeigen (ab da fängt eine therapeutische Relevanz an) spülen  keine weitere Kohle in die Kasse. Also müssen neue her, weiter  entwickelte, welche bis zum vierstelligen Bereich nach dem Komma messen  können. Es werden ja Patienten gebraucht wo eine PSA-Progression zu  verzeichnen ist. Sollte dann der Markt "wieder abgegrast sein" kommen  ganz einfach noch sensibelere Verfahren auf dem Markt.

Diese Kits  geben dann weiteren Anlass hier im Forum das Testverfahren nach aller  Regel der Kunst "auseinander zu nehmen. "Die besten Geschäfte lassen  sich nun mal mit der Angst des Patienten machen."

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

> Und da an keiner PSA-Progression zusätzliches Geld zu verdienen ist, müßen die Interessenverbände unserer "Gesundheitsindustrie" alles dafür tun damit dem nicht so ist.


*Wieder einmal ein Volltreffer!
*Dieses Mal ohne Kommarrrrr *g*

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Hartmut S,



> Und da an 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				keiner PSA-Progression
> 			
> 		
> 
>  zusätzliches Geld zu verdienen ist, müßen die Interessenverbände unserer "Gesundheitsindustrie" alles dafür tun damit dem nicht so ist.


Ich versuch den Satz mal zu interpretieren:

Es sollte wohl heißen:




> bleibt die PSA-Progression aus





> ist es unmöglich





> zusätzliches Geld zu verdienen ist


.

Glaubt man wirklich, dass es immer nur darum geht ?

Ist wirklich dieser Bazillus überall eingedrungen ?

Fast könnte man es meinen.

Gute Nacht dann.

Winfried

----------


## Hvielemi

> Glaubt man wirklich, dass es immer nur darum (uns Geld) geht ?
> 
> Ist wirklich dieser Bazillus überall eingedrungen ?


Danke Winfried!

Das übelste, was einem Krebskranken geschehen kann,
ist, dass er überall und immer Missgunst und Gier riecht.
Damit zerstört er sich selbst jede Chance, zu vertrauen
und damit seinen Weg unbefangen gehen zu können.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Winfried,

ich schliesse mich den Worten von Hvielemi ohne Vorbehalt an. Schwarze Schafe gibt es zwar überall, aber eine ganze Gruppe wegen eines solchen Schafes gleich schwarz anzumalen, das ist nicht nur falsch, sondern stört auch das Vertrauen in die weissen Schafe. Und das verdienen die nicht.

Mich behandelte vor etwa zwei Jahren ein deutscher Arzt nach einem Sturz auf einem Bahnsteig. Für Wundbehandlung, Desinfektion und Verband bezahlte ich 29 Euro. Die zerrissene Hose kostete mich (ohne dass ich den Kleiderhändler anschwärzen möchte), etwas mehr als 123 Euro.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

der zitierte Auspruch von Remberts Urologen ist doch wohl aber so zu verstehen, dass er in den allermeisten Fällen bei seinen Patienten mit steigendem PSA konfrontiert ist....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## rembert

genau das wollte er damit sagen uwe
gruss
rembert

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@uwes2403:

*"der zitierte Auspruch von Remberts Urologen ist doch wohl aber so zu verstehen, dass er in den allermeisten Fällen bei seinen Patienten mit steigendem PSA konfrontiert ist...."*

Dies ist eine Mutmaßung Deinerseits Uwe. Genauso wie meine Annahme, dass es sich genau umgekehrt verhält. In den allermeisten Fällen bleibt das PSA nach Therapie "stabil." Dies folgere ich daraus, dass ca. 64 % der PCa erkrankten Männer Träger eines "low risk" Tumors sind, es sich also eher um indolente Tumore bei Diagnose handelt, welche in der Tat auch kurativ zu therapieren sind. Ob dies angezeigt ist bleibt dahin gestellt. 
(arithmetisches Mittel, 1. u. 2. Standardabw. nach der logarith. Normalverteilung von Gauß)
"high risk" Tumore kommen dagegen nur in max. 18 % der Fälle vor, wobei nur ca. < 5 % der Betroffenen durch ihren Tumor versterben.

Diskutiert wird hier im Forum, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, doch eher die letztgenannte Gruppe, welche sich in ihrer Not, nach Therapie, ratsuchend an das Forum wenden. Die Träger eines indolenten Tumors schlagen hier erst gar nicht auf, sowie in den urologischen Praxen, da bei ihnen nach Therapie keine nennenswerte PSA-Progression zu verzeichnen ist.

Durch diese Gegebenheit entsteht eine Verzerrung der Wahrnehmung hinsichtlich der "Gefährlichkeit" jedes Tumorgeschehens hier im Forum. Die Diskussionsbeiträge suggerieren ja geradezu dem Lesenden eine "todbringende Genese" mit der Zeit, unabhängig des individuellen Tumorgeschehens.
Aus meiner Sicht ist "nordymann", Peter, ein Paradebeispiel dafür. Mit einem GS-6 nach RPE fängt er nun an zu hyperventilieren, weil sein PSA im *vierstelligen Messbereich nach dem* *Komma* anfängt zu "hüsteln" und daraus folgend er sich unnötigen bildgebenden Verfahren unterzieht die nichts bringen, resultierend aus der Angst.
Unterstrichen wird diese Hysterie von Usern, welche mit anschaulichen Graphiken etwaiger postulierten PSA-Progressionskurven (im vierstelligen Bereich nach Komma) aufwarten und versuchen dies zu generalisieren. Dies mag zwar bei einer Minderheit zutreffen, aber sicher nicht die Mehrheit.
Hier fängt doch das Folge- Kosten- Karussell sich an zu drehen.

  Zitat von "jürgvw" # 161:

*"ich schliesse mich den Worten von Hvielemi ohne Vorbehalt an. Schwarze Schafe gibt es zwar überall, aber eine ganze Gruppe wegen eines solchen Schafes gleich schwarz anzumalen, das ist nicht nur falsch, sondern stört auch das Vertrauen in die weissen Schafe. Und das verdienen die nicht."*

  Dem ist nichts entgegenzusetzen und ich gebe zu, dass ich dazu neige zu polemisieren und dies oftmals in meiner „überspitzten“ Darstellung der Thematik zum Ausdruck kommt.

  Aber die „Kirche sollte doch im Dorf bleiben“ und ein PSA-Geschehen unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze nicht mit Argwohn zu betrachten und sich dadurch das PCa-Leben unnötig schwerer zu machen als es ohnehin schon ist.
  Für manche nicht für alle „gelle Konrad (Hvielemi).“

  Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Zitat von *helmut.a.g.*  




> Aber die Kirche sollte doch im Dorf bleiben und ein PSA-Geschehen  unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze nicht mit Argwohn zu betrachten und sich  dadurch das PCa-Leben unnötig schwerer zu machen als es ohnehin schon  ist.
>   Für manche nicht für alle gelle Konrad (Hvielemi).


 

Erst mal:
Ich empfinde das Leben mit PCa eigentlich gar nicht als 'schwer',
und auch die zeitlich begrenzte Perspektive belastet mich nicht
Tag und Nacht. Ich nehme die Tage, und das sind in ihrer
Mehrheit gute Tage.

Egal, wieviele Stellen eine PSA-Bestimmung hat, sie ist nichts wert
ohne in Bezug zu weiteren Messungen gesetzt zu werden.
Dazu eignen sich Grafiken am allerbesten, aber bitte niemals in
linearen Skalen, denn die zeigen bei einem normalen Anstieg mit
regelmässiger Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) in jedem Fall zuerst fast gar nichts, 
dann diesen erschreckenden Sprung an den oberen Rand der Skala,
egal in welcher Grössenordung dies sei.
In Logarithmischer Skala wird derselbe Vorgang als Gerade
dargestellt, es kann also auf einfachste Weise über viele
Grössenordnungen extrapoliert werden.

Da wird dann öfter mal deutlich, dass eine Entwicklung mit hoher VZ
niemals beunruhigende Werte erreichen wird vor Ablauf der
'gesunden' Lebenserwartung. Ein gleichbleibendes PSA-Niveau, wie es
der Threadstarter erleben darf, führt ohnehin nicht zu therapeutischen
Konsequenzen, auch hier egal, ob 0.05 oder <0.1. Nur, dass er es mit
der Feinmessung weiss, mit dem höheren Cutoff nur hoffen kann.

Die Entwicklung mit geringer VZ hingegen wird recht schnell mal
zur Gefahr: Der Fakt, dass 10 Verdoppelungen eine Vertausendfachung
bewirken, kann linar nicht dargestellt werden, logarithmisch hingegen schon.

Unter diesem Eindruck, der mich bei gegenwärtig sehr tiefen PSA-Werten
beschäftigt, hab ich mich gegen diese Messgrenze von 0.1ng/ml gewehrt.
Aber ich bin ja eher die Ausnahe, so am Rand des CRPC. In den meisten
anderen Fällen wird es in der Tat so sein, dass Werte unter 0.1 keinerlei
therapeutischen Konsequenzen haben. Auch meine Interventionen würden
wohl zwei VZ später das gleiche Ergebnis zeitigen, wie sie dies nun eine
Grössenordnung früher tun:
Eine kurzzeitige Pause im Fahrstuhl nach oben, ein Nadir für's Bilderbuch (0.02),
den ich ohne Feinmessung ebenso verpasst hätte, wie jenen nach RPE (guck [1])
 und neue Messungen, die nach neuen Therapiemöglichkeiten rufen.
Aber die greifen auch bei 1, 10 oder 100ng/ml und verlängern dann (statistisch)
das Überleben wieder mal um 2 VZ oder Monate, für lockere  50'000 oder so.

Fazit:
Nicht die Messgrenze nach unten ist relevant, sondern die richtige
Einordnung der Messergebnisse. Daran hapert es gewaltig. Mein Urologe etwa,
den ich sehr schätze, zeichnet freihändig lineare Kurven. Andere gucken
überhaupt nur absolute Werte an. Schade um die vielen Messungen ...

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hvielemi:

Es beruhigt mich zu wissen lieber Konrad das wir uns einig sind. Dein statement impliziert, detailierter, dem zuvor erwähnten.
So verstehe ich es zumindest.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Helmut,

ich bin eigentlich, was deinen Post angeht bei Dir (dass ich das mal schreibe :-) )....mir schien nur die Diskussion langsam in die Richtung zu gehen, dass Ärzte grundsätzlich nur auf Ihren Geldbeutel achten, das Zitat von Remberts Urologen aber - aus meiner Sicht - anders zu verstehen sei. Mit der Gaußschen Normalverteilung will ich mich jetzt nicht befassen, mit der bin zuletzt als Artillerist konfrontiert worden :-)
Was die Wahrnehmung anbelangt, trifft dieses eigentlich für alle Foren (ich kenne es zumindest aus diversen technischen bzw. Automobilforen) zu - es schreiben natürlich vorwiegend die, die Hilfe suchen, da sie ein Problem haben - die, bei denen alles i.O. ist, melden sich nicht mehr - schon entsteht der Eindruck, dass die Produkte der Fa. xyz nur Probleme bereiten.

Schönes Wochenende.

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad,

*Dies* war remberts erster Beitrag im Forum. 

Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an die dort eingestellten Werte T1c und GS 3 + 3 = 6, weil ich ihm als Hutschi (später dann als vom Forum freiwillig ausgeschieden als Pinguin/Gast) damals wegen seines Alters von 42 Jahren von AS abgeraten hatte.

Im April 2010 wurde die Prostata entfernt und der Befund des Pathologen lautete nach der Ektomie erneut GS 6.

Am 21. März im Jahre 2011 hat rembert *hier* erstmals seine Ratlosigkeit bekundet.

Inzwischen sind 3 Jahre vergangen und jetzt geht es immer noch um die Bewertung von PSA 0.05 - PSA 20.01.2014 = 0.05 - für den Threaderöffner. Viel wurde dazu publiziert und um die unterschiedlichen Auslegungen diskutiert. Fazit aber heute: rembert ist so schlau wie zuvor und sollte sich nun schlicht in den Schaukelstuhl setzen und ganz langsam anfangen zu schaukeln.

*"Die meisten Menschen leben von der Annahme, dass sie eine Ausnahme seien"*
(Gerhard Uhlenbruck)

Gruß Harald

----------


## rembert

Harald..   der Satz mit dem Schaukelstuhl sorgt auf jeden Fall mal wieder für gute Laune bei mir .  
Gruss aus Hannover

----------


## uwes2403

Na prima, dann hat's doch schon mal geholfen.....und recht hat er (aus meiner Sicht) auch...

Schönen Gruß von HH nach H.

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo rembert,

ich ergänze das:

"In diesem Jahr werde ich im Urlaub nichts tun. Die erste Woche werde ich mich nur im Schaukelstuhl entspannen."

"Ja, und in der zweiten Woche?"

"Dann werde ich eventuell ein wenig schaukeln."

Und noch einer:

Ein junger Mann besucht seine Großeltern. Sein Großvater sitzt auf dem Balkon in seinem Schaukelstuhl, nackt von der Hüfte abwärts.

"Großvater, was machst du denn?" fragt der Enkel. "Warum sitzt du hier mit einem nackten Unterkörper?"

"Nun," sagt der Großvater. "Das ist ein Einfall deiner Großmutter. Letzte Woche saß ich hier mit nacktem Oberkörper und bekam einen steifen Hals!"

*"In dem Augenblick, in dem ein Mensch den Sinn und den Wert des Lebens bezweifelt, ist er krank"*
(Sigmund Freud)

Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

"Der" war nicht von schlechten Eltern Harald.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Fazit aber heute: rembert ist so schlau wie zuvor 
> und sollte sich nun schlicht in den Schaukelstuhl setzen 
> und ganz langsam anfangen zu schaukeln.


Ja, lieber Harald, für Rembert ist Entspannung angesagt.
Nicht zuletzt, weil er WEISS, dass sich sein PSA-Wert seit
langer Zeit nicht verändert.

@Rembert:
Mit Deiner Vorgeschichte kannst Du das Messen auf eine
Bestätigungsmessung alle ein oder zwei Jahre reduzieren.
Vor den Ergebnissen brauchst Du wahrhaftig keine Angst zu haben!

Ich wünsch Dir ein gutes Ergebnis der Übungen im Schaukelstuhl. :L&auml;cheln:  

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

ich muss mich nun auch noch einmal melden, ohne Komma mit zwei "rr" *g*
Die Laune wird ja schon besser, der Schock ist weg. *g*

Nicht das ich mit meinem Beitrag missverstanden wurde.
Es sind schon ein paar mehr schwarze Schafe unterwegs.
Aber die Mehrheit erinnert sich an Ihren hippokratischen Eid.

Eine kleine Geschichte:
Ich bin mit meinem kranken Hund (Yorki) in der Tierklinik.
Ich sehe ein krankes Tier, dessen Besitzer die Behandlung von 80,00 Euro, für einen Tropf nicht mehr bezahlen konnte (Harz4 lässt grüssen). Der Arzt meinte, er führe einen Betrieb, der wirtschaftlich arbeiten muss, daher kann er keine Ausnahmen machen.
Ich habe dem Doc gebeten, die 2 erforderlichen Behandlungen mit auf meine Rechnung zu setzten. Ich hoffe nun, dass das Tier wieder gesund wird. 
Auch wenn ich manchmal ein wenig hart klinge, diese Sache tat mir in der Seele weh!
Geld zu verschenken habe ich auch nicht, aber es musste sein. Dafür gibt es heute Bratkartoffeln mit Spiegelei, statt Kaviar.
_
@ pinguin, meine Intelligenzquotienten sind ebenfalls im Keller, ich bin auch raucher *g*
Ich hoffe, dass ich trotzdem verstanden werde.*GG*
_
Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Korrektur:

Es sollte heissen:
Eid des Hippokrates von Kos

----------


## 60wald

Hallo
Ich muß mich auch mal melden. Bin am 15.02.13 an der Prostata operiert worden. Prostata und Limpfknoten sind raus.
Dann am 16.05.13 die erste Nachuntersuchung und am 14.11.13 die zweite Untersuchung.
Dedesmal wurde der PSa Wert auf  L0,07 gemessen. Meine Nachfrage zu dem Wert war das der Wert unter der Nachweißkontrolle liegt, und nicht besser sein kann.
Der Arzt sagte auch das alles in Ordnung ist.
Werde aber durch das Lesen der Brichte die geschrieben wurden, nachfragen welchen Grenzert die die Prüfstelle hat.
Danke

----------


## Hvielemi

> Jedesmal wurde der PSa Wert auf * L0,07* gemessen. Meine Nachfrage zu dem Wert war, dass der Wert unter der Nachweiskontrolle liegt, und nicht besser sein kann.


War wohl *<0.07ng/ml*, was in der Tat bedeutet "Kleiner als die Nachweisgrenze von 0.07ng/ml"
Prima!

Wenn Du es noch genauer wissen willst, musst Du ein Labor suchen, 
das auf 0.01 runter oder gar auf drei Stellen hinter dem Komma misst. 
Doch das bringt, wie nun schon länger diskutiert wurde,
nicht wirklich was in Deiner Situation. Noch zweimal in 6-Monate-Takt messen, 
und dann, wenn sich nichts ändert, reichen jährliche Messungen. 

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Korrektur:
> 
> Es sollte heissen:
> Eid des Hippokrates von Kos


Wo ist da der Unterschied?

*"Das Glück besteht darin, zu leben wie alle Welt und doch wie kein anderer zu sein"
*(Simone de Beauvoir)

Gruß Harald

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen,
heute über vier Jahre nach meiner OP wieder zur PSA    Messung gewesen :  exakt O,05  so wie schon im Januar.
Für meinen urologen bin ich ein Einzelfall in seiner praxis. Die Theorie mit dem Restgewebe ist ihm immer noch suspekt... dass es sich nicht verschlechtert hat findet er jedenfalls positiv.. 
Da ich vor fast drei Jahren schon mal 0,06 hatte, bin ich dankbar für diesen Stillstand.  Bleibt also spannend. Gut das ich so nervenstark bin ;-)
Werde dann in sechs Monaten wieder prüfen lassen.
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## W. Werner

Hi, Rembert!

Schön, daß Dein PSA so konstant bleibt. Mir geht es ähnlich (gut ein Jahr nach RPE), verharrt der PSA um die 0,015 herum, obwohl der erste Wert nach RPE unter der Nachweisgrenze lag. Theoretisch müsste er (bei völlig entfernter Prostata und keinen Methastasen) ja da bleiben, tut er aber aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht nur bei Dir nicht. Alles Gute - Wolfgang

----------


## rembert

Hallo Wolfgang,
da bleibt uns beiden nur die Warteschleife..
Glücklich sind die, deren Werte konstant sind. 
Manchmal habe ich schon den Gedanken sich die Messungen einfach zu schenken. 
Gruss   
Rembert

----------


## Urologe

Ich habe seit 20 Jahren gut 1000 PCA-Patienten behandelt und gering messbare,
aber nicht groß steigende PSA-Werte nach RPE sind beileibe kein Einzelfall und
wir haben z.T. auch schon durch Biopsie verbliebende, gutartige Prostatazellen
nachweisen können (aber leider können diese langfristig später auch wieder entarten)

Solchen Verläufen kann man(n) in der Regel ziemlich entspannt entgegen sehen -
KEINER ist in > 15 Jahren am Karzinom verstorben und nur 30% brauchten eine
weitere Behandlung

----------


## rembert

Vielen Dank Herr Dr. S. ,
hoffe dann wenigstens einmal zur statistischen Mehrheit von 70 % zu gehören...
Mit den 15 Jahren kann man die Patienten in den vierzigern schlecht beruhigen. 
Tja.. der Prostatakrebs ist dann wohl doch ein Begleiter fürs Leben mit dem man sich arrangieren muss.
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## spertel

Eine ergänzende Frage an den Herrn Dr. FS, da auch mich diese Thematik brennend interessiert :

Welche Möglichkeiten (außer HB) bestehen eigentlich, wenn diese gutartigen Zellen später zu Krebs entarten, allerdings eine Strahlentherapie schon (Jahre zuvor) erfolgt ist und man zum "Aussitzen" noch zu jung ist ?

Eine erneute Op, wenn dieses Lokalrezidiv an der Anostomose oder am Blasenbooden sitzt ?

Nanoknife, um zumindest das weitere Wachstum zu hemmen....??

Für eine kurze Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar........

Gruss

----------


## Urologe

Ich würde Ga68-PSMA-PET und transrektalen Ultraschall machen - wenn man dort etwas sieht und es im TRUS darstellbar/erreichbar ist, kann man HIFU, Seed, Kryotherapie, Goldmarker und CyberKnife machen.
Bei anderer Lokalisation abhämgig vom Befund

Ist der Herd nicht zu lokalisieren würde ich mit STRUM gehen, der sagt: vor allem Operierte können von einer DHB profitieren und
eine DHB (ggf. mit Abiraterone???) mit 6-9 Monaten Null-PSA anstreben. Avodart als Erhaltung. Denn unter diesem Vorgehen hatte
ich dann so manchen Patienten mit 4-6 Jahre (!) Therapiepause. Vermutlich ist nämlich diese Form der HB dann nicht nur palliativ/zudeckend
sondern nach 6 Monaten MAB scheint auch eine echte Apoptose/Absterben stattzufinden. Anders sind die langen Verläufe nicht zu erklären.

Das hängt aber auch von der Histologie/Gleason/Rezeptorstatus u.a. ab.

----------


## spertel

Sehr gut, mit diesen Möglichkeiten scheinen meine Chancen doch noch 70, jetzt 53, zu werden deutlich zu steigen. :Blinzeln: ))

Besten Dank für diese hilfreiche Antwort und ggf. einen schönen Urlaub für Sie...........

Gruss

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen,
allen ein frohes neues Jahr und vor allem viel Glück mit der Gesundheit,
bin eigentlich in 14 Tagen wieder dran mit dem PSA messen.
Habe leider durch meine Schildrüsenentfernung fast alles an Nebenwirkungen und Spätfolgen erwischt und bin dadurch mehr als angeschlagen.
Überlege ob ich meine Messung bis in den April aufschiebe um mir bei meinen PSA-Kapriolen nicht auch noch zusätzlich ein negatives Ergebnis anzutun.
Hätte dann fünf Jahre erreicht und seit der letzten Messung wären dann knapp neun Monate vergangen..
Naja.. das ist jetzt wieder Futter für alle Pragmatiker und Männer ohne Nerven :-)
Gruss an alle
Rembert

----------


## Hvielemi

Als Pragmatiker stelle ich fest, dass bei Dir der Übergang zu jährlichen Messungen nicht falsch wäre.
Ein Zwischenschritt aus kalendarischen Gründen auf neun Monate?
Warum nicht!

Carpe diem!

----------


## rembert

Hallo Hvielemi,
nachdem ich zweimal hintereinander exakt 0,05 bei den Messungen hatte.. zuletzt im Juli 2014.. meinte mein Urologe, dass es besser wäre schon nach sechs Monaten wieder zu kontrollieren.. würde eigentlich auch lieber erst im Juli wieder hingehen..  
Aber er traut dem " Braten " wohl noch weniger als ich.. aber ob sechs Monate später messen in meiner Situation grob fahrlässig wäre wage ich bei allem Pessimismus dann doch zu bezweifeln.. aber man weiß ja nie
Gruss  rembert

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Rembert
Schau es so an:
Du hattest nach der RPE einen GS 3+3, R0.
Weniger aggressiv, weniger gefährlich kann ein Befund nicht lauten.
Was wäre die Konsequenz eines Anstiegs von 0.05 auf sagen wir 
mal 0.07 (was Du auch schon mal hattest) in einem halben Jahr? 
Man würde in der halben Verdoppelungszeit (VZ), also in sechs Monate später 
wieder schauen und und dann entscheiden wann man wieder schauen müsse. 
Eine VZ von kürzer als einem Jahr ist bei deinem Befund unwahrscheinlich,
trotz deines jungen Alters, das eine deutlich längere VZ nicht zulässt.
Frühere Messungen hätten in Deinem Fall keine therapeutischen oder 
diagnostischen Konsequenzen.

Geniesse also dein 5-Jahres-Jubiläum unbefangen, und 
miss danach oder auch erst später, ganz nach deinem Gusto.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## rembert

Vielen Dank Konrad,
sehr nett wie du dich hier immer wieder engagierst und einem mit gutem Rat zur Seite stehst.
Denke das ist eine gute Empfehlung..auch wenn ich dann erstmals vor der Messung kneife ;-)

----------


## Hvielemi

Ein Letztes zu diesem Thema:
Du kneifst nicht, sondern verzichtest auf die Messung
aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen.

Konrad

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen,
habe mich jetzt doch durchgerungen. Heute morgen Blutabnahme und eben das Ergebnis PSA 0,063. 
Nach den letzten genauen  = 0,05 Werten kommt also doch wieder Bewegung ims Ganze.
Das Labor hat wohl das Messverfahren umgestellt, da ich sonst immer nur zwei Zahlen hinter dem Komma hatte...
sollte ich jetzt die Messintervalle wieder verkürzen auf drei Monate ?? 
Gruss  Rembert

----------


## Hvielemi

Ja, diesmal solltest Du schon nach drei Monaten wieder messen,
weil der "Anstieg" wohl von der Umstellung auf das neue
Messverfahren kommt, also gegenwärtig keine klare
Aussage beinhaltet. In drei Monaten hast Du dann Gewissheit,
was es damit auf sich habe. Wie es dann weitergehe,
entscheidest Du, wenn der neue Wert vorliegt.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## rembert

Hallo Konrad,
ob Tendenz oder Messunterschied aufgrund des anderen Messverfahrens kann ich wohl anders wirklich nicht feststellen .
War so froh nicht alle drei Monate diesen Stress zu haben .. war doch entspannter mit halbjährlichen Messungen.
Seht es mir nach, dass ich hier auf auf diese Schwankungen und relativ geringen Anstiege so heftig reagiere.
Wenn man mit Anfang vierzig diesen Krebs bekommt ist es eben wichtig das der Countdown nicht so schnell läuft...

Mist...

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen,

hatte heute Besprechung bei meinem Urologen.

Unabhängig davon, dass er mich immer noch wie einen Ausserirdischen anschaut mit meinem PSA-Verlauf, bin ich immer wieder erstaunt über die Aussagen.

Mein Urologe bildet sich eigentlich relativ häufig fort, macht Biopsien und ist auch schon einige Jahre tätig mit seinen Mitte 50 .

Trotzdem kommen dann solche Sätze wie : PET -CT ist ja wohl doch nicht so erfolgreich wie gedacht.. Bestrahlung so früh wie möglich und PET CT vorher ist wohl noch in der Erprobung ?!? , aber er schickt erst zum CT !!! und dann zur Bestrahlung..
Er hätte einen Patienten wo die Bestrahlung nach RPE bisher Erfolg hatte und bei einem anderen ist der PSA Wert aber wieder angestiegen...  wo bitte sind die ganzen Prostata-Krebs Patienten ?????? der praktiziert mitten in Hannover City und ist ewig randvoll belegt...
Das neue Messverfahren in seinem Labor sieht er jetzt auch nicht so kritisch wie ich... 
Auf meinen Satz " naja zwanzig Jahre habe ich ja vielleicht noch nach dem heutigen Stand der Medizin, also sollte ich mal positiver damit umgehen" sagte er " zwanzig Jahre sind nicht viel in Ihrem Alter " ....

Also zum positiv Denken verleitet einen das jetzt auch nicht unbedingt ;-)

Mein Operateur aus Hamburg hat mir übrigens tatsächlich geraten auf PSA Messungen zu verzichten nach meinem OP Ergebnis..   wir reden da von der Martini-Klinik ...

Was ich hier von Prof. Schostak lese oder von unserem Urologen FS sind dagegen doch Welten zu den Aussagen meines zuständigen Urologen...
Es darf doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass ich als Leser eines Selbsthilfeforums auf einem aktuelleren Stand bin, als mein Facharzt ?!?
Wenn man bedenkt wieviele Patienten es gibt, die sich nicht so informieren und einfach auf alles hören was Ihnen da mit auf den Weg gegeben wird, dann bin ich doch mal wieder mehr als froh über dieses Forum.

Ich werde jetzt in drei Monaten zu meinem Fünfjährigen überprüfen lassen ob mein PSA-Wert weiter steigt oder ich das Glück hatte und die Differenz zwischen 0,05 und 0,63 dem neuen Messverfahren geschuldet ist.

Warte aber immer noch auf die Medizin die einem diesen Druck nimmt vor jeder Blutkontrolle.. Schaukelstuhl hilft definitv nicht Harald :-)))

Gruss 
Rembert

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Warte aber immer noch auf die Medizin die einem diesen Druck nimmt vor jeder Blutkontrolle.. Schaukelstuhl hilft definitv nicht Harald :-)))


Als Medizin zu empfehlen ist, vor PSA-Befundeinholung eine Flasche Rotwein trinken.
Macht zwar etwas schwindelig im Kopf (Nebenwirkung) nimmt aber den Druck und ist besser als ein Schaukelstuhl.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## skipper

Hallo Rembert,
du Nervenbündel- an deiner Stelle würde ich 1x jährlich messen, nicht mehr. 
Gruß Skipper

----------


## rembert

Hallo Miteinander,
fünf Jahre nach meiner Operation, in denen ich permanent mit Werten um die Nachweisgrenze zu kämpfen hatte, bin ich heute wieder zur Kontrolle gewesen.
Im Labor meines Urologen wurde ja im Januar das Messverfahren geändert. 
Hatte also entgegen meiner sonstigen Werte um die 0,05 , im Januar dann den Wert von 0,063 erhalten.  
Der heutige Wert, fast exakt fünf Jahre nach der RPE, : 0,062 
Tendenz zur Zeit also: Stillstand von Restgewebe oder sonstigem was da noch unterwegs ist.
Vielleicht hätte der Wert nach dem alten Messverfahren also weiterhin 0,05 betragen ?!?
Also erstmal ohne Strahlenkanone in den Sommer :-)
Lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## 60wald

Hallo
Ich bin vor 2 Jahren operiert worden.
Ich hatte bis jezt nach jeder Untersuchung einen Wert von L0,07
Und er sagt immer das er unter der Nachweissgrenze liegt.
Da wo der seine Proben hinschickt, ist es halt so. Und wenn er das Messverfahren ändert, gings mir auch so.
Ich würde mir da noch keine Sorgen machen, und immer Positiv denken...
Danke

----------


## Harald_1933

> Also erstmal ohne Strahlenkanone in den Sommer :-)


Hallo Rembert,

 nun vergiß das mal vorerst und genieße den Sommer. Setze Dich bitte in einen Schaukelstuhl und fange ganz langsam an zu schaukeln. Und wenn Du mal wieder am Grübeln bist, erinnere Dich bitte daran, dass 4 Stück Würfelzucker in den See vor dem Klinikum in Münster geworfen und dann umgerührt in etwa 0.01 ng/ml PSA ergeben würden. Das meint der PSA-Papst Prof. Semjonow von der Urologie im Klinikum Münster. Also ruhig Blut.


*"Gar manches ist vorherbestimmt; das Schicksal führt ihn in Bedrängnis; doch wie er sich dabei benimmt, ist seine Schuld und nicht Verhängnis"*
(Wilhelm Busch)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber rembert,

fünf Jahre nach OP mit Deinem Wert.................Viele hier im Forum würden sich glücklich schätzen, und Du Nervst im Forum herum. Man sollte auch mal zufrieden sein
vielen geht es nicht so gut, diese sind evtl. zufriedener als Du.

Meine Laienhafte Einschätzung keine Bestrahlung, 1x im Jahr PSA messen und das Forum nicht mit unnötigen Kommentaren benützen.

Manfred Seitz

----------


## Carl70

Hallo Rembert,

Deine Sorgen kann ich nur zu gut verstehen. Wie Du würde ich mir auch jedes Mal das Hirn zermartern. 

Es ist aber auch gut zu hören, dass letztlich alles gut zu verlaufen scheint.

Ich drücke die Daumen! Gruß, Carl.

----------


## rembert

Vielen Dank für die netten Kommentare und lieber Manfred, ich hoffe es fühlt sich hier niemals jemand von dir genervt und dir entgehen dadurch wertvolle Ratschläge. Sollte ich jemals in dein Alter kommen, werde ich definitiv toleranter sein mit den Ängsten und Nöten meiner Mitmenschen. 
Gruß Rembert

----------


## spertel

Moin Manfred

Dass Du Dich hier über eine völlig normale Verlaufsschilderung so genervt fühlst spricht offensichtlich für ein arg angekratztes Nervenkostüm.
Du solltest das Treffen an der Schlei mit Wein, Shanties und Schunkelei dazu nutzen, Dein seelisches Gleichgewicht wieder herzustellen.

Übrigens würde ich Dich bei dieser Gelegenheit höflichst aber auch unmissverständlich bitten, mich aus Deiner Kontaktliste zu entfernen und mich künftig mit belanglosen Witz- und Bildchenmails zu verschonen; die nerven mich nämlich !!!

@rembert

Ich würde, da eine Salvage-Bestrahlung bei Dir noch nicht erfolgt ist, durchaus einen 3-4 Monatsrythmus beibehalten, um nicht unangenehm überrascht zu werden. Allerdings würde ich nicht vor der definierten Rezidivgrenze von 0,2 ng/ml die Nerven verlieren. Die Möglichkeit einer Übertherapie sollte weitesgehend vermieden werden.

Irgend etwas ist messbar, so wie bei mir um die 0,12 ng/ml, was das ist wird die Zukunft zeigen.

Ich hoffe, Du berichtest weiter,)))

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Grüß Dich spertel,

ich möchte Dich beruhigen mein Nervenkostüm ist im gegensatz zu anderen im Forum nicht angekratzt. Sollte ich jemanden auf`n Schlips getreten sein, bitte ich um entschuldigung. Die Angelegenheit ist für mich erledigt. Mein seelisches Gleichgewicht ist bis dato in Ordnung, da brauche ich nicht zu warten bis wir uns in Fahrdorf
treffen.

Sonnige Grüße aus der Hersbrucker Schweiz
Manfred Seitz

----------


## Harald_1933

> Übrigens würde ich Dich bei dieser Gelegenheit höflichst aber auch  unmissverständlich bitten, mich aus Deiner Kontaktliste zu entfernen und  mich künftig mit belanglosen Witz- und Bildchenmails zu verschonen; die  nerven mich nämlich !!!


Lieber Reinhard,

warum gleich so heftig? Sicher hätte Manfred den eigentlich noch ziemlich unnötig beunruhigten Rembert nicht so hart angehen sollen. Aber Du mußt deshalb doch Manfred nicht noch übertreffen mit geballter Ladung an Missmut. Mir und sogar meiner recht kritischen Frau gefallen die von Manfred per E-Mail angehängten Power Point Präsentationen meist recht gut. Die weniger guten habe ich einfach gelöscht bzw. nicht in meine Power Point Sammlung integriert. 

Du bist wohl aktuell wieder daheim in Berlin. Vielleicht ist es die momentane angespannte Luft in der Hauptstadt, die Dir nicht so gut bekommt. Wann schulterst Du wieder Dein Reisegepäck, um fernab zu einer friedvolleren Stimmung zu gelangen?

*"Ein Leben ohne Freuden ist wie eine weite Reise ohne Gasthaus"*
(Demokrit)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## rembert

Lieber Harald,
dir und Reinhard habe ich in den letzten Jahren eine Menge Zuspruch und Information zu verdanken. Jeder der sich hier bei über 50.000 Aufrufen für meinen Beitrag  interessiert und/oder eingebracht hat, dem sei natürlich auch gedankt.

Durch die nerverhaltenden Operationen wird es leider in Zukunft häufiger Fälle geben wo der PSA-Wert nach der OP eben nicht gen Null tendiert, sondern in einem niedrigen Bereich nachweisbar bleibt.

In diesem Forum sind eben nicht sehr viele Mitstreiter denen es so wie mir ergangen ist.

Entweder war der PSA nach RPE im Nullbereich und stieg dann plötzlich wieder kontinuierlich an oder der Anstieg erfolgte gleich zeitnah nach der OP.

Ich habe eben das Pech, dass mein PSA seit vier Jahren immer wieder nachweisbar war und dadurch eine gewisse Lockerheit gar nicht erst eintreten konnte.

Sofern ich mit meiner laufenden Berichterstattung jemanden auf den Keks gehe, bitte ich meine Beiträge eben zu ignorieren, aber sofern nur ein oder zwei Betroffene durch meinen PSA-Verlauf Hoffnung bei Ihrer vielleicht ähnlich verlaufenden Geschichte schöpfen, haben sich meine Beiträge schon gelohnt.

Anscheinend ist es tatsächlich möglich, jahrelang PSA-Werte im niedrigem Bereich zu haben nach Entfernung der Prostata.

Natürlich weiß niemand wie lange das so bleibt, aber es gibt vielleicht gerade denen etwas Mut, die mit diesem Krebs vor dem Rentenalter zu kämpfen haben und nicht entspannt darauf spekulieren können, dass ihr Herz-Kreislauf-System eh vor dem Prostata-Krebs zuschlägt.

Also bitte alle nur lesen was Ihnen hier wichtig erscheint im Forum und gut ist.

Gruß
Rembert

----------


## spertel

Es ehrt Dich ja, mein werter Harald, dass Du Deinem Säntis-Kumpel so zur Seite stehst, 
aber ich bin mir sicher, dass er meine "kleinen Pöbeleien" ganz locker wegstecken wird.

Wie es sich unter Männern gehört ist diese Angelegenheit über die PN-Funktion 
erledigt und gut is.

Im November reise ich wieder in Richtung Bangkok, was dann passiert weiss ich noch nicht.

Vielleicht werde ich in Singapore oder Saigon auf einem Frachtschiff anheuern, nach Papua Neu Guinea (da soll´s noch Kannibalen geben) oder in Richtung Australien.

Vorher steht noch diese unangenehme PSA-Messung an und dann schau´n wa mal.............

Gute Nacht...........

----------


## Reinhold2

> Durch die nerverhaltenden Operationen wird es leider in Zukunft häufiger Fälle geben wo der PSA-Wert nach der OP eben nicht gen Null tendiert, sondern in einem niedrigen Bereich nachweisbar bleibt.


Ääähhh, wie bitte?

----------


## rembert

Hallo Reinhold,
Um es mal vereinfacht auszudrücken: durch die Schonung der für die Erektion nötigen Nervenbündel, ist ein verbleiben von Restgewebe durchaus möglich. 
Das ist eine Nebenwirkung die man in Kauf nehmen muß für den Erektionserhalt.
Vielleicht kann das jemand noch etwas fachmännischer erläutern ?!?
Gruß
Rembert

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Rembert,

Deine Erklärungsversuche haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung. Bitte, lies -* hier* - und beachte den folgenden Hinweis:




> Es gilt heute als erwiesen, daß eine nerverhaltende radikale Prostatektomie nur bei pT2-Tumoren durchgeführt werden sollte.


Deine Daten sprechen eindeutig für Dich und die Entscheidung von Prof. Schlomm, Dich nerverhaltend zu operieren.

*"Jeder Mensch, der sich für etwas engagiert, hat eine bessere Lebensqualität als andere, die nur so dahinvegetieren"*
(Bruno Kreisky)

Gruß Harald

----------


## rembert

Vielen Dank für den Link Harald.
in nachhinein wäre ich glücklicher gewesen, wenn doch die Lymphknoten mit entfernt worden wären.. vor allem da die Perineuralscheiden ja auch betroffen sind bei mir.
Aber was soll's... hätte hätte Fahrradkette :-))
Gruß
Rembert

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen, 
nachdem ich ja nie richtig zur Ruhe gekommen bin nach der RPE in 2010 durch meine kuriosen PSA-Messungen, sieht es jetzt wohl doch danach aus, dass ich Richtung Bestrahlung marschiere:
PSA 09.07.2013 < 0,05
PSA 20.01.2014 = 0,05
PSA 14.07.2014 = 0,05
PSA 19.01.2015 0,063 Wechsel Messverfahren
PSA 20.04.2015 0,062
PSA 30.10.2015 0,068
PSA 23.05.2016 0,083

der heutige Wert schlägt dann doch alles vorherige. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir nochmal ein paar Ratschläge mit auf den Weg geben ?!?
Mein Urologe sagt in drei Monate prüfen und am besten schon bei 0,1 bestrahlen...
Ich tendiere eher zum abwarten bis 0,3. habe auch Bedenken wegen den Nebenwirkungen auf den Darm bei der Bestrahlung.
Gruß an euch
Rembert

----------


## rembert

Bin ja erst 49 geworden .. überlege auch ob es sinnvoll wäre jetzt vorab nochmal Lymphknoten entfernen zu lassen z.B.in Kiel ? Mein PSA drehte sich ja die kompletten sechs Jahre immer um die Nachweisgrenze von 0,05..alles schwierig jetzt.. vor allem, wieviel Chance auf evtl. Heilung durch die Bestrahlung setze ich aufs Spiel indem ich vielleicht bis 0,3 warte und nicht schon bei 0,1 starte ? Gibt es da Statistiken ??
Gruß
Rembert

----------


## Michi1

Mein Urologe hat zu mir gesagt das ich bis 0,2 warten soll. 
Leider war dann meine letzte Messung 9 Monate nach der OP 0,36 und bin momentan dabei und habe Heute meine 6. Bestrahlung. Bis jetzt merke ich noch keine Nedativen Auswirkungen es ist nur lästig jeden Tag wegen 3 Minuten in die Klinik zu fahren.

----------


## skipper

Hallo Rembert,
bis jetzt liegt dein PSA unter 0,2 ,der PSA bei dem von einem Rezidiv gesprochen wird , und auch die niedriger angesetzte Schwelle der Martini Klinik mit 0,1 PSA ist noch nicht erreicht.
In einem der letzten Beiträge von Konrad berichte er von hohen PSA-Meßabweichungen unterschiedlicher Labore . In deinem Messbereich sind Meßtoleranzen wahrscheinlich normal.
An deiner Stelle ( Gleason 3+3) würde ich bis 2 mal Werte über 0,2 gemessen wurden nichts unternehmen. Auch eine Entnahme von Lymphknoten ist m.E. overdone, verbunden mit allen Operationsrisiken.
Finde deine Überlegung bis 0,3 abzuwarten richtig um dann , sollte es wirklich eintreten (was ich nicht glaube) zeitnah zu bestrahlen.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## spertel

Auch wenn´s schwer fällt, rembert, versuche einfach noch etwas gelassen zu bleiben.

Genau selbige Tendenz hatte ich auch, seit einigen Jahren verharrt mein PSA auch deutlich oberhalb der Nachweisgrenze auf stabilem Niveau. Wie lange das so bleibt steht in den Sternen.

Sich innerlich auf das Notwendige vorzubereiten ist gut; ich hatte mich damals auch in Anbetracht meines Alter schon bei 0,13x ng/ml bestrahlen lassen. Es ist jedoch möglich, ja ziemlich wahrscheinlich sogar, dass dies überflüssig, weil zu früh, gewesen ist.

Ich würde heute die 0,2 ng/ml als Schwellenwert betrachten, vielleicht wird dieser bei Dir aber nie erreicht. Die Idee mit der LK-Entfernung vergiss mal ganz schnell wieder. Sollte der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten, dass hier ein Befall vorliegt, sind heute allerbeste Verfahren zur Bildgebung vorhanden, um den vielleicht "einen" zu lokalisieren und zu therapieren.

Ich gehe jetzt in den Mega-Park zum Freibier (ein sehr gutes Kontinenztraining) und trinke darauf, dass bei uns alles so bleibt !

Viel Spass nächstes Jahr gegen Sandhausen  :Blinzeln: )))))

Gruss...und Nerven behalten !!!!!

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Rembert, 

ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an. Aus Deinem Gleason von 3+3 und den letzten PSA Messungen folgt ein sehr langsames Krebswachstum. Und merke: Je mehr Behandlung, desdo schwerer die bleibenden Nebenwirkungen. Daher also nicht eher behandeln als nötig. 

Vielleicht besprichst Du mal, bei welchem PSA auch immer ein PSMA PET zu machen, anstatt blind drauf zu bestrahlen. 

Wobei ich annehme, dass Du derzeit keine laufende Hormonbehandlung hast.

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen und danke für eure Rückmeldungen.

@michi1:  Drücke dir die Daumen, dass es anschlägt und du es weiterhin gut verträgst !!

@ Skipper:  bist ja der einzige aus unserem Martini-Team 2010 der zum Glück noch wohlauf ist ;-) 
                 ja das ist exakt meine Denke.. vorher unternehme ich auch nichts.   ob bei  0,2 oder 0,3 wird
                 den Kohl dann auch nicht fett machen.

@ Spertel :  Alter Weltreisender.. danke für deine Nachricht. 
                 Werde da auch nichts vorschnell unternehmen, auch wenn mein Urologe darauf drängt. Konsequenzen muss
                 schließlich ich tragen und ich habe schon genug Nachwehen von der Rpe damals..
                 Mir fällt ohnehin wieder ein, dass ich eigentlich niemanden kenne, der durch eine Nachbestrahlung tatsächlich
                 geheilt wurde oder ist mir hier im Forum jemand entgangen ?
                 Der Gedanke an Sandhausen ist allerdings auch nicht gerade förderlich :-)) 

 @ hermes 53:  Nein Hormonbehandlung kommt bei mir dann erst am Ende der Fahnenstange.. aber selbst da gehen ja die Meinungen auseinander, ab wann man 
                      damit beginnen sollte und welchen Nutzen das Ganze dann tatsächlich hat auf die Lebensdauer.
                      Das PET soll man ja möglichst nicht vor 0,5 machen beim derzeitigen Stand der Technik..wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe..
                      Problem ist, dass die kurative Chance auf Heilung durch die Nachbestrahlung dann bei 0,5 wohl noch geringer ist als bei 0,2..
                      so viele Erkrankte jedes Jahr und trotzdem muss man immer würfeln als Patient oder blind seinem Arzt vertrauen..

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... muss man immer würfeln als Patient oder blind seinem Arzt vertrauen..


... oder der Arzt vertraut mal der Intuition des Patienten!

Hvielemi

----------


## rembert

Sehr gut Konrad !  Glaube so mancher Urologe hat das Internet inzwischen verflucht. ;-)

----------


## Hvielemi

Wieso verfluchen?
Meine Professorin schätzt _mein_ Urteil zu _meiner_ Krankheit.
Das beruht auf medizinischen Berichten und meinen Bildern, 
und sonst fast ausschliesslich auf Informationen aus dem Netz, 
insbesondere aus diesem Forum.
Allerdings verstehe ich es sehr gut, dass sich Ärzte gegen Dr. 
Google wehren, wenn Patienten ultimative Forderungen stellen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hermes_53

> @ hermes 53:  Nein Hormonbehandlung kommt bei mir dann erst am Ende der Fahnenstange.. aber selbst da gehen ja die Meinungen auseinander, ab wann man damit beginnen sollte und welchen Nutzen das Ganze dann tatsächlich hat auf die Lebensdauer.
>                       Das PET soll man ja möglichst nicht vor 0,5 machen beim derzeitigen Stand der Technik..wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe..
>                       Problem ist, dass die kurative Chance auf Heilung durch die Nachbestrahlung dann bei 0,5 wohl noch geringer ist als bei 0,2..
>                       so viele Erkrankte jedes Jahr und trotzdem muss man immer würfeln als Patient oder blind seinem Arzt vertrauen..


Nun, die Hormonbahandlung verlängert das Leben um die Wirksamkeitsdauer dieser Behandlung. Das können 2 Jahre oder mehr als 10 Jahre sein. Dein Krebs wächst langsam, da bestehen gute Aussichten auf lange Wirksamkeit. Ich stimme zu, damit so spät wie möglich zu beginnen. 

Beim PET hast Du Recht, erst ab PSA ca 0.5. 

Die Notwendigkeit des Würfelns liegt in der Natur der Krebsmedizin. Der Fortschritt basiert auf rein statistischen Analysen. Die Mittelwerte zB zu Lebenserwartungen passen nicht notwendig auf den einzelnen Patienten. Deshalb gibt es gute Gründe, den Vorlieben der Patienten Raum zu geben. Steht der Patient hinter der Therapie, ist die Wirksamkeit der Therapie und auch die Akzeptanz von Nebenwirkungen besser. Siehe auch Hvielmis Beiträge dazu. 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## Georg_

> Gibt es da Statistiken ??


Die S3 Leitlinie stützt sich vor allem auf Stephenson:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2670394/

Grundsätzlich muss man für Prostatakrebsgewebe eine relativ hohe Dosis einsetzen. Daher ist es von Vorteil zu bestrahlen wenn die Metastasen noch sehr klein sind, d.h. nicht sichtbar. Dann wirkt auch eine nicht so hohe Dosis. Es heißt immer so früh wie möglich bestrahlen, meist wird heute ein PSA von 0,2 als Indikation für eine Bestrahlung verwendet. Ist natürlich für den Patienten nicht befriedigend wenn man auf Verdacht bestrahlen muss, da man mit bildgebenden Verfahren noch nichts sieht.

Ein paar Monate vor und nach der Bestrahlung wird der Strahlentherapeut eine Hormontherapie empfehlen. Studien haben ergeben, dass eine kombinierte Bestrahlung und Hormontherapie deutlich besser wirkt als eine Bestrahlung ohne Hormontherapie.

----------


## Michi1

Das hat z.B. mein Urologe abgelehnt. Er sagt bei einem PSA Wert von wie bei mir 0,36 muß man nicht den Körper auch noch mit Hormone belasten. Die Bestrahlung sollte erst einmal Ausreichend sein und ich soll die nächste PSA Messung abwarten. Sie ist sofort nach den 40 Bestrahlungen.

----------


## Georg_

Die S3 Leitlinie empfiehlt die begleitende Hormontherapie aber unter Punkt 5.23 ! Mit Empfehlungsgrad A 1+.

Meine Strahlenärztin hat mich gebeten in den ersten Monaten nach der Bestrahlung keinen PSA Wert zu messen. Dieser wäre in aller Regel erhöht und würde die Patienten verunsichern.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Steht der Patient hinter der Therapie, ist die Wirksamkeit der Therapie 
> und auch die Akzeptanz von Nebenwirkungen besser. 
> Siehe auch Hvielmis Beiträge dazu.


Lieber Wolfgang

Ich habe nie geschrieben, dass "die Wirksamkeiz der Therapie ... besser" sei,
wenn der Patient dahinterstehe. Und so etwas werde ich auch nie schreiben,
denn Krebs ist nun mal ein physisches, kein psychisches Leiden.
Bezüglich der Nebenwirkungen glaube ich zwar auch nicht, so etwas
geschrieben zu haben, aber das könnte man durchaus so sehen.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## rembert

Frage mich , da mein PSA ja sechs Jahre lang immer um 0,05 kreiste, ob es dann bei einem Lynphknoten nicht früher zum Anstieg gekommen wäre ? Andererseits finde ich 0,083 auch schon recht hoch für benignes Restgewebe.
Habe seit einer Blasenspiegelung vor vier Wochen noch immer Schmerzen im Bereich Damm und Blaseneingang.  Fühlt sich eigentlich an wie früher bei einer Prostatitis..
Leider habe ich ja keine Prostata mehr ;-)
Naja.. warten wir es ab.. die Gesctwindigkeit des Anstieges ist ja noch human.. oder Konrad ?
Am schlimmsten ist es, jetzt schon nach drei Monaten wieder zur Überprüfung zu müssen. Da schafft man es kaum den Mist mal zu verdrängen.
Gruß an alle
Rembert

----------


## Michi1

Nach der OP gibt es doch den Nachsorgekalender. Dort steht das man alle 3 Monate zum Behandelten Arzt gehen sollte und dort wird auch eine PSA Messung gemacht. Bei mir hat sich herausgestellt das ich bei jeder Nachsorge einen steigenden PSA Wert habe und jetzt nach der 3. Nachsorge Bestrahlt werde. Verdrängen braucht man eigendlich nicht wenn man den Ärzten ein wenig vertraut. Ich mache alle wieder mit das mir Spaß macht.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Frage mich , da mein PSA ja sechs Jahre lang immer um 0,05 ...Andererseits finde ich 0,083 auch schon recht hoch für benignes Restgewebe.
> 
> Naja.. warten wir es ab.. die Gesctwindigkeit des Anstieges ist ja noch human.. oder Konrad ?


Ja, die Geschwindigkeit deines Anstieges, so es denn einer ist,
wäre sehr langsam. Seit der Unstellung auf das neue Messverfahren
beträgt die Verdoppelungszeit VZ grad mal 3.4 Jahre. 
Nun ist dein PSA 0.083ng/ml, in 34 Jahren wären das bei konstanter
VZ grad mal 83ng/ml.
Wenn dich dieser starre Messrythmus von 3 Monates stört,
miss doch in einem Jahr, oder einfach dann, wenn dich der
PSA-Wert wieder mal interessieren sollte.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## rembert

Hallo Konrad,
vielen lieben Dank für deine Ausführung.
Mein Urologe hatte schon Schnappatmung, als ich heute davon sprach wieder ein halbes Jahr warten zu wollen. 
Er meint nach wie vor, aufgrund meines Alters, sollte ich bestrahlen sobald ich über 0,1 bin... ich würde eine Chance verpassen wenn ich bis 0,3 warte...
Aber da widerstrebt sich alles in mir.
Mal sehen ob ich im August nochmal neugierig bin :-))
Martini.Klinik rät übrigens auch nicht vorschnell zu bestrahlen.
Prof. Schlomm nimmt sich immer noch die Zeit auf Rückfragen zu reagieren..  sechs Jahre nach OP..  das ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht üblich.
Gruß
Rembert

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Rembert

Du solltest nicht auf den absoluten PSA-Wert achten,
sondern auf die Verdoppelungszeit. Sänke die wider
Erwarten, nachmessen, und bei Bestätigung neu
evaluieren, ob nun doch eine Bestrahlung oder andere
Therapie erforderlich sei.

*Nicht empfehlen* möchte ich, den ganzen Prostatakrebs
einfach zu vergessen. Wenn dann mal Beschwerden
auftauchen sollten im hohen Alter, wird sich Hausarzt 
schon dran erinnern, dass da doch mal was war. 
Aber machen kann man das mit so einem GS3+3 durchaus.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## rembert

Hallo Konrad,
werde deinen Rat beherzigen !
Danke !!!!
Lieben Gruß und alles Gute bei deiner Therapie.
Mir fehlt da leider die Kenntnis um mich da adäquat
einzubringen. Aber ich verfolge es und meine besten Wünsche begleiten dich.
Bin immer wieder dankbar für deine Kommentare.
Rembert

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mir fehlt da leider die Kenntnis um mich da adäquat
> einzubringen.


Danke, Rembert, für die guten Wünsche.
Nicht mal die Professorin und allerlei Professoren
um mich herum wissen, was nun adäquat zu tun sei.
Ebensowenig, wie ich selbst. Am Montag ist wieder
Diagnostiktag. Dann fallen neue (Fehl?)-Entscheide.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## rembert

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

habe heute nochmal den PSA bestimmen lassen vor Weihnachten und es bleibt nach wie vor spannend.

Beim alten Messverfahren lagen die Werte ja immer so um die 0,05 von 2010 bis 2015
PSA 19.01.2015 0,063 Wechsel Messverfahren
PSA 20.04.2015 0,062
PSA 30.10.2015 0,068
PSA 23.05.2016 0,083
PSA 22.08.2016 0,078
PSA 05.12.2016 0.085

Da ich zur Zeit mit einem Bandscheibenvorfall in der HWS beschäftigt bin und da wohl auch unters Messer muss, bin ich erstmal zufrieden nicht schon
die 0,1 erreicht zu haben. Wie lange mir die Bestrahlung erspart bleibt ??? ... keine Ahnung.. aber egal was da noch sitzt..es scheint sich Zeit zu lassen
beim wachsen.

Ich wünsche euch allen schon einmal eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und kommt alle gut ins neue Jahr !!

Lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## Georg_

Rembert,

da Du beidseitig nerverhaltend operiert wurdest kann das PSA auch von zurückgebliebenem, gesunden Prostatagewebe verursacht werden. Der kaum steigende PSA Wert kann darauf hindeuten.

Ich habe auch gelesen, dass ein Gleason 6 keine Metastasen bildet. Wenn Du wartest dürfte dies wohl nicht zur Metastasenbildung führen.

Schließlich resultieren die 0,1 auf Statistiken, bei denen mit 66 Gy bestrahlt wurde. Heute sind 70 Gy üblich was eine deutlich höhere Wirksamkeit hat. Deshalb muss man nicht bei ersten Anzeichen bestrahlen.

Bisher sagte man, man solle ab 0,2 ng/ml bestrahlen. Ich würde zumindest bis zu diesem Wert warten.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Rembert

PSA 20.04.2015 0,062
PSA 05.12.2016 0.085

Zwischen diesen beiden Werten liegt eine Verdoppelungszeit von 3.6 Jahren.
In 36 Jahren hättest Du damit einen PSA von 85ng/ml, in 29 Jahren 21ng/ml.
Das ist kein sakrosankter Fahrplan, soll aber darlegen, von welch geringer
Aggressivität dieses Rezidiv wäre, wenn es denn eines wäre.
Ein einjähriger Messrythmus wäre zunächst ausreichend.

Für deine Bandscheiben und die Sonnwende alles Gute!
Konrad

----------


## rembert

Hallo Georg, 

danke für deine Zeilen.

Ich werde auch definitiv frühestens ab 0,2 über eine Bestrahlung nachdenken.

Die 0,1 hatte ich auch mehr so für mich im Kopf, als ich heute auf das Ergebnis gewartet habe.

Mit der Metastasierung bei Gleason 6 bin ich inzwischen allerdings skeptisch.

Ein / zwei Fälle hatten wir ja hier auch schon wo Rpe und Bestrahlung nicht gereicht haben bei Gleason 6 .

KONRAD  ,  wenn sich doch die kleinen Teufel in uns an deine Hochrechnungen halten würden... :-)) 

Werde aber jetzt tatsächlich erstmal wieder ein paar Monate länger warten mit der nächsten Kontrolle

Lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen,
bin jetzt doch nochmal fast exakt 7 Jahre nach meiner Op zur PSA-Kontrolle.

Zur Erinnerung:

Beim alten Messverfahren lagen die Werte ja immer so um die 0,05 von 2010 bis 2015
PSA 19.01.2015 0,063 Wechsel Messverfahren
PSA 20.04.2015 0,062
PSA 30.10.2015 0,068
PSA 23.05.2016 0,083
PSA 22.08.2016 0,078
PSA 05.12.2016 0.085
PSA 28.03.2017 0,075

Der Wahnsinn mit dem stetigen Auf- und Ab seit 7 Jahren nimmt also weiter seinen Lauf.

Mir ist der Austausch hier sehr wichtig, da ich ansonsten mit niemanden so im Detail über die 
Erkrankung reden kann. Bedanke mich also gerne noch einmal für alle die sich hier meiner Problematik
angenommen haben.

Werde jetzt erstmal in Ruhe meinen 50 Geburtstag feiern. Das war ja so bei der Diagnose 2010 auch nicht hundertprozentig
zu erwarten.

Hoffe die Bestrahlung bleibt mir noch ein- zwei Jahre erspart.

Lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## Hvielemi

Deine PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (VZ), berechnet von April '15 bis jetzt,
beträgt 3.4 Jahre. Bei dieser Geschwindigkeit würdestt Du die 0.2ng/ml
erst in fünf Jahren erreicht haben. In 34 Jahren, also wenn Du 84 bist,
wäre es dann das tausendfache von 0.075, also 75ng/ml.
Will sagen, dein Krebs liesse dir viel Zeit, falls es denn einer wäre,
denn seit Mai 2016 geht der PSA-Wert insgesamt abwärts!

Ob die VZ weiterhin etwa konstant bleibe, kann allerdings niemand
versprechen. Also bleib gelassen und bleib dran mit Messungen im 
Halbjahres- oder Jahresrhytmus. Dein Urologe wird das überleben.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo zusammen,
> bin jetzt doch nochmal fast exakt 7 Jahre nach meiner Op zur PSA-Kontrolle.
> 
> Zur Erinnerung:
> 
> Beim alten Messverfahren lagen die Werte ja immer so um die 0,05 von 2010 bis 2015
> PSA 19.01.2015 0,063 Wechsel Messverfahren
> PSA 20.04.2015 0,062
> PSA 30.10.2015 0,068
> ...


Dieser Verlauf hat nichts mit einem Prostatakarzinomrezidiv zu tun, sondern sind
Rest PSA-produzierendes, gutartiges Gewebe (was natürlich in seltenen Fällen später auch mal entarten kann).
Sie dürfen sich ruhig als geheilt einstufen.
Die 15-Jahres-Überlebensrate krebsspezifisch ist nahe 100%

----------


## Arne80

@rembert:

Mich würde hier der Wechsel des Messverfahrens interessieren, was genau wurde denn da geändert?
Immerhin fällt auf, dass die Werte von 2010 - 2015 um 0,05 pendelten, genauso wie sie es jetzt wieder tun (nur auf einem leicht höheren Niveau).

Ich bin optimistisch, dass es nicht zur Betrahlung kommt, da wir hier zwei verschiedene -in etwa konstante- Messkurven haben, die aus verschiedenen Messverfahren resultieren.
Hast Du mal in einem anderen Labor/bei einem anderen Arzt messen lassen? Evtl. kommen hier wieder die Werte von 2010-2015 zum Vorschein, was etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen würde...

Das mit dem schwachen Nervenkostüm im Hinblick auf PSA-Messungen kenne ich übrigens und kann es sehr gut nachvollziehen. Hier muss und sollte sich keiner wegen schämen müssen...wo kann man sonst so offen drüber reden, wenn nicht hier?
Übrigens bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob Dein Urologe der Richtige für Dich ist. Aus den bisherigen Erzählungen kann man herauslesen, dass er eine sehr pessimistische Grundhaltung an den Tag legt und Dich als Patient noch zusätzlich verunsichert. Wenn man eins nicht braucht, dann so etwas. Es geht nicht darum, sich einen "Schönredner"-Arzt zu suchen, sondern einen, der mit Realismus aber auch ein wenig Optimismus an die Sache herangeht.

Viele Grüße
Arne

Nachtrag: Dem Beitrag von Urologe "fs" ist nichts hinzuzufügen, alles Gute weiterhin!

----------


## rembert

@Konrad

werde das jetzt auch auf 6 Monate ausdehnen. Der Stress im Kopf ist wesentlich weniger bei längeren Intervallen. Auf die 34 Jahre lasse ich mich gerne ein :-)

@ Urologe fs

das Statement lese ich gerne.. wir hatten ja vor ein paar Jahren mal Richtung Lymphknoten spekuliert. Vor allem wegen meiner Perineuralscheideninviltration und der bei der Op vernachlässigten Entnahme von Lymphknoten. Hätte mich damals vielleicht doch in Celle beraten lassen sollen :-) Aber so haben sie einen anstrengenden Patienten weniger...

@ Arne

gibt ja verschiedene Messverfahren in den Laboren mit tatsächlich auch unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen. Daher soll man ja auch tunlichst einen Laborwechsel vermeiden. 
Ich habe es auch nur daran gemerkt, dass plötzlich eine vierte Stelle hinter dem Komma auftauchte.
Sämtliche Werte in der Praxis meines Urologen waren plötzlich verändert.
Ich hatte ja ein Jahr nach meiner RPe mal bei meinem Hausarzt abnehmen lassen und einen Wert von 0,07 erhalten.. da war ja schon eine Diskrepanz zum Labor meines Urologen.
Problem an meinen Messungen ist , dass ich ja die letzten sechs Jahre fast immer einen nachgewiesenen PSA-Wert hatte. Diese ständige auf und ab ist ja nicht gerade typisch.
Habe hier eigentlich niemanden mit solch einem Verlauf gesehen und daher kam ich gar nicht in Gelegenheit mal wenigstens mittelfristig abzuschalten.
Bei den meisten hier ist der PSA erstmal unter der Nachweisgrenze und steigt dann stetig bis 0,2 an...vielleicht mit ein / zwei Ausschlägen nach unten.
Wenn du nur noch einmal im Jahr zur Kontrolle musst und der Wert immer konstant unter der Nachweisgrenze ist, dann kannst du dich auch anders mit dem Krebs arrangieren.
Mein Urologe ist schon ganz in Ordnung. Er hat nach eigener Aussage noch keinen Patienten mit so einem Verlauf gehabt und ich habe dann auch vollstes Verständnis für seine Aussagen. Grundsätzlich ermutigt er mich aber immer und mehr kann ich auch nicht erwarten.
Trotz der jahrelangen Teilnahme an diesem Forum und den dadurch erworbenen Kenntnissen bin ich ja immer noch nicht in der Lage zu entscheiden, ob ich bei 0,2 bestrahlen lassen würde oder erstmal bei 0,4 -0,5 nach einem Lymphknoten suchen lasse ?!?
In Teilbereichen habe ich inzwischen mit Sicherheit mehr Ahnung als mein Urologe.. das behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal.. 
Das ist aber den hier so unglaublich belesenen Forumsmitgliedern zu verdanken.
Verzichte jetzt mal auf die Aufzählung der üblichen Verdächtigen. 
Es verbringt einfach nicht jeder Arzt so viel Zeit bei Fortbildungen, Kongressen oder im Internet...
Urologe fs ist da wirklich eine andere Hausnummer, genauso wie ich auch die Meinung von Herrn Schostok schätze und von unserem Strahlentherapeuten..
Von daher bin ich da ganz zufrieden mit meinem Doc und seinen Reaktionen. 

Lieben Gruß 
Rembert

----------


## rembert

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

war wieder zur Kontrolle nach vier Monaten.

Obwohl man ja wirklich nichts verpassen würde bei halbjährlichen Kontrollen....

Gutartiges Restgewebe oder verdammt langsame und faule Metastase.. egal was da wächst.. es verhält sich jedenfalls momentan
weiterhin im Ruhezustand.

Vier Jahre pendelte der PSA ja um die 0,05 und die letzten 2,5 Jahre zwischen 0,06 und 0,08.

PSA 07.2010 <0,05 uro
PSA 05.10.10 <0,05 uro
PSA 27.12.10 < 0,05 uro
PSA 21.03.11 exakt 0,07 hausarzt
PSA 22.03.11 <0,05 Uro
PSA 19.04.11 <0,05 Uro
PSA 14.06.11 <0,05 Uro
PSA 13.09.11 0,06 Uro
PSA 05.12.11 <0,05
PSA 12.03.2012: < 0,05
PSA 25.06.2012: < 0,05
PSA 15.10.2012 =0,05
PSA 16.01.2013 < 0,05
PSA 09.07.2013 < 0,05
PSA 20.01.2014 = 0,05
PSA 14.07.2014 = 0,05
PSA 19.01.2015 0,063 Wechsel Messverfahren
PSA 20.04.2015 0,062
PSA 30.10.2015 0,068
PSA 23.05.2016 0,083
PSA 22.08.2016 0,078
PSA 05.12.2016 0.085
PSA 28.03.2017 0,075
PSA 02.08.2017 0,082

Die Anspannung bleibt also nach wie vor.  Hätte mir gerne mal ein paar Werte zum zurücklehnen gewünscht nach der RPE..
Werde dann vor Weihnachten nochmal messen gehen.

Hoffe ich bekomme die zehn Jahre ohne Bestrahlung voll.. wäre dann ja trotzdem erst 53 Jahre.. 
Mir macht da allerdings mehr die drohende Proktitis Gedanken als Strahlenfolge.

Wenn der Eine oder Andere durch meinen recht merkwürdigen PSA-Verlauf ein wenig beruhigter wird bei Ausreißern seinerseits, dann
hat mein Beitrag hier schon seinen Zweck erfüllt.

Es steht also nicht bei jedem Anstieg nach RPE eine schnelle Strahlentherapie etc. im Raum..

Gruß 
Rembert

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Anspannung bleibt also nach wie vor. 
> Hätte mir gerne mal ein paar Werte zum zurücklehnen gewünscht nach der RPE.
> Werde dann vor Weihnachten nochmal messen gehen.


Lieber Rembert

Von Anfang 2015 bis jetzt hast Du eine PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von 6.7 Jahren.
Damit könntest Du über 100 werden, bis Du die 10ng/ml gerissen hättest.

Deine Werte sind in der Tat zum Zurücklehnen.
Frohe, ungestörte Weihnachten wünscht
Konrad

----------


## rembert

Hallo Konrad,
da werde ich wohl vorher doch an etwas anderem hinraffen..
Danke jedenfalls für deine Weihnachtswünsche ;-) und DANKE für deine immer wieder aufmunternden und fundierten Beiträge bei mir und im Forum.
Dein Päckchen ist wahrlich heftiger und du trägst es mit viel mehr Größe, als ich je in der Lage wäre.
Kann man ja ruhig mal so sagen :-)
Lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## alexand

mein psa lag ende mai 16 nach OP bei 0,01. heute nach einem jahr und ein paar monaten bei 0,19.
kein wert von dem ich mich stressen lasse.

mario

----------


## Hvielemi

> mein psa lag ende mai 16 nach OP bei 0,01. 
> heute nach einem jahr und ein paar monaten bei 0,19.
> kein wert von dem ich mich stressen lasse.


Lieber Mario
Ich habe Rembert eine Extrapolation seines PSA-Verlaufes gegeben, um ihn zu beruhigen.
Dein PSA lag Ende Februar 17 immer noch bei 0.01ng/ml, 5 Monate später aber bei 0.19ng/ml. 
In deinem myprostate-Profil ist für diesen Anstieg eine Verdoppelungszeit von 0.09 Jahren
ausgewiesen. Das entspricht 33 Tagen.
Stimmen beide Werte, wird dein PSA bereits Anfang September 0.4ng/ml betragen.
Du solltest also bald wieder messen um Klarheit zu schaffen, denn ein einzelner Wert
kann voller Fehler sein bis hin zur Verwechslung im Labor.
Vielleicht sind die 0.19 also nur eine Fehlmessung, und der tatsächliche Wert liegt weiterhin 
bei <0.01. Oder es müsste dich eben doch beunruhigen.

Mehr schreib ich gerne, wenn die nächste Messung vorliegt.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Michi1

Nachdem bei mir nach einem Jahr der Wert auch auf 0,2 angestiegen ist wurden mir 35 Bestrahlungen gemacht. Komplett ohne Nebenwirkungen, auch nehme ich noch keine Tabletten und der Wert ist bis jetzt noch bei <0,07.  Ich bin bis jetzt zufrieden.

----------


## alexand

hallo konrad,

was soll ich mich beunruhigen. sollte es kritisch werden, wird mir mein prof sagen, das es zeit fuer eine bestrahlung ist. dann würden wir die halt machen. ich denke nicht an ein rezidiv aktuell gesehen.

gemessen wurde bereit wieder, aber das resultat erfahre ich erst am 24.10. weil ich eine leistenbruch op habe. kann nicht kritisch sein, sonst haette ich was gehört.

gruss mario

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen,

acht Jahre nach meiner Rpe läuft es jetzt doch wohl langsam auf eine Bestrahlung heraus.
Rpe war in 04.2010

PSA 12.03.2012: < 0,05
PSA 25.06.2012: < 0,05
PSA 15.10.2012 =0,05
PSA 16.01.2013  < 0,05
PSA 09.07.2013 < 0,05
PSA 20.01.2014 = 0,05
PSA 14.07.2014 = 0,05
PSA 19.01.2015    0,063  Wechsel Messverfahren
PSA 20.04.2015    0,062
PSA 30.10.2015    0,068
PSA 23.05.2016    0,083
PSA 22.08.2016    0,078
PSA 05.12.2016    0.085
PSA 28.03.2017    0,075
PSA 02.08.2017    0,082
PSA 27.11.2017    0,084
PSA 26.03.2018    0,103

Anstieg ist doch jetzt stetig.. 

Bin mir allerdings noch unsicher, ob ich dann bei 0,2 bestrahlen lasse  oder bis 0,4 abwarte und dann nochmal bildgebend forsche ?!

Lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## Georg_

Die Frage kann Dir wohl niemand sicher beantworten. Ende 2016 war Dein PSA Wert etwas höher als Ende 2017. Eine weitere Messung würde ich in jedem Fall abwarten. 
Hier die Argumente für die beiden Alternativen:

0,2) wenn dann die übliche IMRT Bestrahlung gemacht wird: eventuell auch schon tiefer anfangen, wenn klar ist, dass bald sowieso 0,2 erreicht wird. Die IMRT Bestrahlung erreicht nicht ganz so hohe Dosen und man kann besser kleinere Tumorabsiedlungen bestrahlen als wenn sie schon so weit gewachsen sind, dass sie bildgebend sichtbar sind. Wenn man die Lymphabflusswege mit bestrahlt so wird ein größerer Bereich bestrahlt. Dies dürfte mehr Tumorzellen vernichten, führt aber auch zu mehr Nebenwirkungen. In Deinem Fall wird man aber wohl nur die Prostataloge bestrahlen und sehen, ob dies ausreicht.

0,4) hier wird nur ein Teil der Tumorabsiedlungen sichtbar. Wenn man Metastasen sieht, weiß man, dass man die Lymphabflusswege mit bestrahlen muss, es sei denn, es sind z.B. Knochenmetastasen an der Wirbelsäule. Man kann auch gezielt nur die sichtbaren Metastasen oder Tumorbereiche, z.B. mit CyberKnife, bestrahlen, was wenig Nebenwirkungen hat. Allerdings werden dann meist die nicht sichtbaren Metastasen langsam weiter wachsen und man muss die Bestrahlung wiederholen.

Mein Vorschlag: entweder nimmst Du Finasterid und versuchst damit für die nächsten Jahre den PSA Wert zu senken oder Du lässt Dir bei 0,15 ng/ml die Prostataloge bestrahlen.

Georg

----------


## rembert

Danke für deine Ansicht Georg.. 
Mit Finasterid also die Mini-Chance auf kurative Heilung durch Bestrahlung vernachlässigen oder recht früh bestrahlen ?!  Das erste werde ich wohl definitiv verwerfen, aufgrund meines noch relativ jungen Alters von 51 Jahren..mit dem richtigen Zeitpunkt der Bestrahlung hadere ich allerdings auch noch.. hatte ja immer noch auf ein einpendeln auf hohem Niveau gehofft.

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Rembert
Es ist gut, dass Du die Verzweiflung aud Beitrag #1 nun ablegen konntest.
Eine Analyse des PSA-Anstieges weist wohl auf mehr als 15 Jahre hin, aber
ganz ohne Therapie durchkommen bis in hohes Alter würde vielleich kritisch.

Dein PSA-Anstieg hat zwar geringfügige Wackler drin, aber es gibt nicht den geringsten
Anhaltspunkt, dass sich das irgendwann mal stabilisieren würde. Was sonst ausser Krebs
sollte eine solche in etwa exponentielle Wachstumskurve erzeugen. 
Du möchtest wohl noch gut und gerne 30 Jahre leben. Bei einer gleichbleibenden
PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von etwa 3 Jahren wäre dein PSA dann das tausendfache,
also etwa 100ng/ml. Keine prickelnde Aussicht, Abwarten oder aktiv beobachten
scheinen mir damit keine sinnvollen Optionen. Dafür bist Du wohl zu jung.

Mit R0, Gleasonscore 3+3 mit langer PSA-Verdoppelungszeit liegt die Annahme eines
lokalen Rezidives nahe. Extrapoliert man diese Kurve zurück auf den Zeitpunkt der
RPE kommt man auf grad mal auf etwa 0.02ng/ml. 
Kein Wunder, hatte der Pathologe diese jetzt vermutete Micro-Randläsion nicht gefunden.

So ein kleines Lokalrezidiv ist am besten mit einer frühen Salvage-RT zu therapieren, 
mit einer guten Heilungschance. Allerdings muss die ganze Prostataloge bestrahlt
werden, weil man nicht weiss, wo das sitzt. Warten, um bei viel höherem PSA-Wert
zu schauen, ob es wirklich ein Lokalrezidiv sei, verringert diese Heilungschance. 
Metastasen sind auch dann sehr unwahrscheinlich. Würde das PSA auch nach der SRT 
wieder steigen, könnte man immer noch abwarten und dann ein Bild machen. 
Doch soweit wird es bei dir kaum kommen.

Konrad

----------


## rembert

Hallo Konrad,
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Werde aber definitiv bis 0.2 abwarten.
Denke mal das ist dann noch im Rahmen.
Ich fürchte eher die Folgen der Bestrahlung und will deswegen so lange wie möglich warten.
Hoffe ich habe noch 2 Jahre Zeit..
IMRT scheint ja dann das derzeitige Mass der Dinge zu sein ??
Lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Rembert,
sorry, ich hab meinen Beitrag nochmal ergänzt, bitte auch lesen.

Die Folgen der Bestrahlung werden nicht anders, wenn Du noch eine PSA-Verdoppelung
abwartest, denn auch dann wird IMRT die Therapie der Wahl sein. SBRT, z.B. CyberKnife
benötigen ein Ziel, das aus der Bildgebung ersichtlich ist. Bis das so weit wäre, würde
die Heilungschance sinken. Dafür bist Du wohl zu jung.
Das Dilemma zwischen früher "blinder" Bestrahlung und späterer (vielleicht) fokaler 
Bestrahlung bleibt uns wohl noch viele Jahre erhalten.

Konrad

----------


## rembert

Vielen Dank Konrad !!
Rein statistisch ist es wohl noch vertretbar bis spätestens 0.25 zu bestrahlen ?
Danach sinken dann die ohnehin geringen Chancen doch massiv.
Verzweiflung ist natürlich gewichen.
Bin da auch ganz ruhig heute.. hatte es ja erwartet.
Wenn du acht Jahre nie auf Null warst seit der Op.. da bist du permanent in dem Thema und fällst dann nicht aus allen Wolken.
Glücklich die, die wenigstens mal eine Zeitlang ihren Krebs verdrängen bzw. vergessen konnten.
Muss jetzt weiter schauen.
Vielleicht verhilft der kleine Schreck dann mal zu einer bewussteren Ernährung und mehr Bewegung bei mir.
Bewundere immer wieder deine Stärke.
Rembert

----------


## Georg_

Rembert,

wenn Du weißt, dass Du auf eine Bestrahlung zusteuerst, dann ist eine möglichst frühe Bestrahlung besser. Denn Du reduzierst mit Zuwarten die Chancen.

Georg

P.S. In dieser Studie (Text unten auf dieser Seite in Deutsch) wird vorgeschlagen ein Rezidiv bei 0,1 zu definieren, da der PSA Wert in aller Regel anschließend auf 0,2 steigt. Eine Bestrahlung bei 0,1 sei vorteilhafter.

----------


## rembert

Hallo Georg,
klingt überzeugend, auch wenn da natürlich Parameter wie Gleason etc. nicht berücksichtigt sind.
Je kleiner der Gegner, desto wirksamer die Kanone ;-)
Bin eben sehr skeptisch, ob die Selvage Bestrahlung überhaupt Sinn macht ?!
Haben wir jemanden im Forum den es kurativ geholfen hat ?? Glaube nicht.
Hatte mal eine Statistik mit 30 % Erfolgsaussicht gefunden.
Impotenz und vor allem die Darmbeschwerden fürchte ich nämlich sehr.
Urologe FS warnt ja hier auch immer vor Übertherapie und vorschneller Bestrahlung.
Gruß
Rembert

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Rembert,

die aktuell ermittelten Wahrscheinlichkeiten hatte ich in diesem Beitrag vorgestellt. Also zwischen 0,1 und 0,2 ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Bestrahlung etwas bringt etwa 70%.

Georg

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Rembert,



> Rein statistisch ist es wohl noch vertretbar bis spätestens 0.25 zu bestrahlen ? Danach sinken dann die ohnehin geringen Chancen doch massiv.


auf dem letzten (es kann auch der vorletzte gewesen sein) DGU-Kongress wurde über eine Studie berichtet, derzufolge bei PSA-Werten über _0,5 ng/ml_ die Heilungschance pro PSA-Wert-Erhöhung um 0,1 ng/ml mit 2,6 % fällt. Bei PSA-Werten unterhalb von 0,5 ng/ml war kein klarer Trend erkennbar. Die von Georg zitierte Studie der Martini-Klinik, derzufolge man bereits bei 0,1 ng/ml mit dem Bestrahlen beginnen soll, steht ziemlich allein auf weiter Flur. Viele Ärzte würden dies für eine Übertherapie halten.

Ralf

----------


## rembert

Danke für deine Mühe Georg !
Ist zwar sehr optimistisch mit 70 %.. da gibt es auch ganz andere Statistiken..,
aber man sollte ja dann auch mit Mut an die Sache rangehen.
Das schlimme an diesem Krebs, sind die vielen Möglichkeiten der Behandlung und die vielen verschiedenen Meinungen.
Man pokert hier teilweise um sein Leben
Rembert

----------


## rembert

Danke Ralf,
dann bin ich ja mal gespannt was Prof. Schlomm mir mit auf den Weg gibt, falls er nach so langer Zeit noch auf meine Email antwortet.
Er hat mich ja damals in der Martini Klinik auf dem Tisch gehabt.

Rembert

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo Georg,
> klingt überzeugend, auch wenn da natürlich Parameter wie Gleason etc. nicht berücksichtigt sind.
> Je kleiner der Gegner, desto wirksamer die Kanone ;-)
> Bin eben sehr skeptisch, ob die Selvage Bestrahlung überhaupt Sinn macht ?!
> Haben wir jemanden im Forum den es kurativ geholfen hat ?? Glaube nicht.
> Hatte mal eine Statistik mit 30 % Erfolgsaussicht gefunden.
> Impotenz und vor allem die Darmbeschwerden fürchte ich nämlich sehr.
> Urologe FS warnt ja hier auch immer vor Übertherapie und vorschneller Bestrahlung.
> Gruß
> Rembert


Ich kann zwar nach drei Jahren nicht behaupten, dass es endgültig kurativ war, aber zumindest ist bis heute das PSA im nicht nachweisbaren Bereich und ich fühle mich sehr wohl. Nebenwirkungen habe ich keine. Ich hatte mich zur Bestrahlung bei Überschreiten der 0,2 ng/ml entschieden und denke, für mich war das die richtige Entscheidung...time will tell!

----------


## rembert

Hallo Buschreiter,
dann will ich dir das mal wünschen !!
Mit r 1 sind die Aussichten da wohl auch noch besser..rein statistisch.
Aber es ist doch schon erstaunlich, wie wenige langfristig profitiert haben.
Deswegen auch mein Gedanke.. je später desto besser.
Rechne ja immer noch hoch, wie lange einem noch bleibt, nach dem heutigen Stand der Medizin..
Rembert

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Rembert,
denke Du hast mitbekommen, dass Prof. Schlomm zwischenzeitlich an die Charite gegangen ist. EMails werden weitergeleitet, wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst schreib ihn unter
seiner eMail Adresse an der Charite an.

----------


## rembert

Danke für den Hinweis Guenther !!

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen,
Von Prof. Schlomm kommt die Empfehlung ab 0.2 über eine Bestrahlung nachzudenken und vorher ein PSMA CT zu machen..
Da ist doch ein Ergebnis recht fragwürdig bei O.2 oder ?
Vor allem wenn man es selber bezahlen muss mit meiner DAK.
Lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## spertel

Hallo rembert, alter Hooligan  :Blinzeln: )))

Gestatte mir an dieser Stelle, dass auch ich hier noch meinen Senf dazu gebe.

In Deiner Pathologie ist kein Hinweis oder Risikofaktor für ein wahrscheinliches Auftreten eines Lokalrezidiv erkennbar, was allerdings nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet, dass ein solches nicht auftreten kann. 
Ich würde dir aber auch aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung vor einer voreiligen Strahlentherapie dringend abraten. 

Wie sicherlich schon erwähnt, hatte ich mich auch wegen diverser Übermittlungsfehler der PSA-Ergebnisse und des minimalen (fokalen) Kapseldurchbruch schon bei 0,13 ng/ml auf die Matte des Strahlenzentrum der Charite in Berlin gelegt. Der Wert fiel wieder unter 0,04 ng/ml ab, um dann im Laufe der Zeit wieder bis 0,12 ng/ml anzusteigen. Zwischen 0,12 ng/ml und 0,13 ng/ml existiert aus meiner Sicht kein signifikanter Unterschied, so dass auch die Möglichkeit einer Übertherapie nicht auszuschliessen, vielleicht sogar wahrscheinlich ist.

Die Nebenwirkungen waren moderat, bis heute ist eine leichte Reizblase geblieben und die Potenz hat einen herben Rückschlag erlitten.
Da meine Zeit eh vorbei ist, unausgeglichene alte Ladies - in der Regel natürlich "glücklich" verheiratet- zu bespassen, ist mir diese Entwicklung eigentlich ziemlich schnuppe.

Nicht schnuppe ist allerdings der Umstand, dass ich möglicherweise zu früh den letzten kurativen Pfeil im Köcher verschossen habe. Das vermutlich verbliebene Restgewebe, dass lt FS wie eine Prostata an sich zu bewerten sei, kann jederzeit entarten. Das ist ein Umstand, der mich immer noch beunruhigt.

Passiert dies mit 70, ist das mir völlig egal; die Sache würde ich ohne weitere Therapie aussitzen. Nur werde ich in Kürze erst 57 Jahre alt, und bis 70 sind´s dann noch ein paar Jahre hin. Dies solltest Du als Yougster hier in deine Überlegungen mit einbeziehen.

Mein Rat bzw. meine Vorgehensweise an deiner Stelle :

Ich würde keineswegs vor 0,15 ng/ml die Reisleine ziehen, ungefähr bei 0,18 ng/ml die Strahlentherapie (ich hatte 70,2 Gy, auf eigenen Wunsch -2- Fraktionen mehr als die 2009 üblichen 66,6 Gy) terminieren und -2- Tage vor der ersten Sitzung eine letzte Kontrollmessung veranlassen.

Dieser Kompromiss sollte den Erfolg der Strahlentherapie nicht gefährden, wobei auch hier das Restrisiko einer Übertherapie durchaus besteht.

Keine Bildgebung, keine Rechnerei, was die Verdopplungszeiten angeht. Diese Rechnerei ist völlig sinnfrei, da sie wenig verlässlich ist und dich nicht von den notwendigen Messungen entbindet. Der häufig hier festzustellende Versuch, dem Krebs mit mathematischen Gleichungen beizukommen und in seiner Entwicklung anhand von zurückliegenden Messergebnissen zu berechnen, trägt hier mittlerweile skurile Züge.

Ich habe übrigens gerade eben mein Ergebnis der jährlichen Messung erfragt. Seit 2013 lag es stabil bei 0,12 ng/ml, heute waren es 0,10 ng/ml.

Meine Verdopplungszeit dürfte sich mittlerweile bei geschätzten 500 Jahren bewegen; da meine Lebenserwartung aber nur 200 Jahre beträgt wären demnach weitere Messungen in diesem Leben überflüssig.

Dem ist natürlich nicht so !! 

Trotz des bisher aussergewöhnlich zufriedenstellenden Verlauf kann mein Wert im nächsten Jahr trotzdem bei 0,37 ng/ml oder darüber liegen. Auch ich werde weiter messen müssen ! 

Also, werter rembert, gelassen bleiben und das Risiko für eine mögliche Übertherapie so gering wie möglich halten. Ich sehe durchaus die Chance, dass die ganze Angelegenheit noch zum Stillstand kommt.

Bleib´stark

----------


## rembert

Reinhard ..danke für deine Aufmunterung und Glückwunsch zu deinem aktuellen Wert !!!!

hatte doch auf einen Kommentar von dir gehofft, als alten Weggefährten :-)

Sehe das auch so wie du, bin allerdings noch unschlüssig so früh unter die Kanone zu gehen...

wie viel verpasse ich, wenn ich bis 0,25 warte ??
2 oder 3 % mehr Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Heilung??

Habe so langsam meine Probleme mit Statistiken. 

Die Chance mit 43 Jahren Prostatakrebs zu kriegen, war wohl auch nur im Promille-Bereich, die Chance auf Heilung durch Rpe war auch über 90 % bei mir...
Metastasierung der Lymphknoten bei vielleicht 5 % mit meinen Post op Werten...   also kann man schon ein wenig Muffe haben, am Ende mit Impotenz und Proktitis 
auf die Röntgenbilder seiner Metastasen zu starren.. 

Hatte gehofft, die Weisheiten und Fortschritte galoppieren schneller , als mein Untermieter.

Lieben Gruß

----------


## reini99

Hallo rembert,
bin selber  spät zur IMRT Bestrahlung bei 0,6ng/ml gegangen. War wohl voller Erfolg; PSA nicht mehr messbar. Hatte auch schwere Bedenken, aber lief doch gut.Dank noch an "Daniel Schmidt", der mir riet die letzte Heilungschance nicht zu verpassen.
Gruss
Reinhard

----------


## rembert

Drücke dir ganz fest die Daumen Reinhard.. PSA sieht ja jetzt klasse aus

----------


## MartinWK

Rembert, Georg hat hier wieder auf die Studie von Stephenson hingewiesen; wenn du im Forum mal nach Beiträgen (nicht Themen) zu "Stephenson" suchst, findest du dazu weitere Studien und Anmerkungen und vor allem auch Betroffene mit ähnlichem Verlauf.

PCa wird häufig nicht "endgültig" geheilt, sondern man bleibt eine Weile rezidivfrei. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Krebsarten kann das ganz schön lange sein, und man erlebt ein Rezidiv nicht mehr. Eine Entfernung von Tumorgewebe durch RPE oder andere Methoden (auch RT) reduziert den PSA-Wert. Bleiben Krebszellen übrig, vermehren die sich je nach Aggressivität langsam oder schnell. Beim schnellen Anstieg ist frühes Handeln gefragt, sonst nicht. Unter 0,2 ist die PSA-Geschwindigkeit ("Verdoppelungszeit") schwer festzustellen, auch bis 0,5 ist die Meßreihe häufig nicht aussagekräftig genug (Ralf hat bereits in dieser Richtung argumentiert). Man nimmt dann andere Parameter hinzu (Gleasongrad, Rx oder R0, usw.) - siehe auch das Nomogramm von Stephenson. Plötzlich ist dann der PSA-Wert nur noch ein Kriterium unter Vielen. Und die statistische "Breite" ist beachtlich. Daher gibt es genug Fälle mit Übertherapie oder "Fehltherapie" (weil doch Metastasen). Ob da wirklich ein aggressives Rezidiv beseitigt wurde, steht auch nicht fest (Stephenson hat nicht das Gesamtüberleben verfolgt, nur die rezidivfreie Zeit).

Ein aggressives Rezidiv bedarf der aggressiven Behandlung. Es nützt  dann häufig nichts, mit niedrigeren Dosen zu bestrahlen, um die Nebenwirkungen zu minimieren. Man hat ja nur einen "Schuß". Auch eine begleitende ADT kann dann sinnvoll sein. Ein langsam wachsendes Rezidiv vom Grad 3+3 ist eine andere Nummer.
Man weiß inzwischen, dass ab 0,4 es sich lohnt, Metastasen mit PSMA  PET/CT auszuschließen bzw. das Lokalrezidiv zu bestätigen. WIssen ist immer besser als Nichtwissen. Da du einen Gleason 3+3 hattest, der 8 Jahre Ruhe gegeben hat, würde ich an deiner Stelle bis dahin abwarten und dann so gezielt wie möglich ein Lokalrezidiv oder was auch immer bekämpfen.

----------


## rembert

Hallo Martin,
danke für deine sehr anschauliche Erläuterung.
Das ist auch tatsächlich die Überlegung in meinem Hinterkopf.
Werde allerdings jetzt auch die Dynamik nicht außer acht lassen.
Acht Jahre Ruhe hatte ich ja gerade nicht ;-)  Mein PSA ist ja seit fast sieben Jahren in Unruhe. Den Verlauf hatte ich hier im Forum ja exclusiv und hat ja zu vielen Spekulationen geführt.
Mal sehen was da so langsam gewachsen ist...

----------


## Hvielemi

> Man weiß inzwischen, dass ab 0,4 es sich lohnt, Metastasen mit PSMA  PET/CT auszuschließen
>  bzw. das Lokalrezidiv zu bestätigen. WIssen ist immer besser als Nichtwissen.


Ausschliessen lässt eine sich Metastasierung mittels Bildgebung nie.
Entweder man sieht eine Läsion, was heisst, sie ist da,
oder man sieht keine Läsion. Ob dann keine vorhanden sei, oder
ob sie einfach zu klein sei, um gesehen zu werden, weiss man nie.
Bei GS6 ist eine Metastase aber ohnehin sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Eine Salvage-Bestrahlung bringt auch noch bei 0.4ng/ml und GS6 eine
 Heilungschance, allerdings etwas reduziert. Wenn man aber das Rezidiv 
lokalisieren könnte, wäre das vielleicht gar ein Vorteil.


Konrad

----------


## rembert

Hallo Konrad,
Mal sehen ob ich bis 0.4 die Ruhe behalte ?
Um die Kosten für das PSMA Pet komme ich ja wohl auf keinen Fall rum als Kassenpatient der DAK ?
Drücke dir übrigens ganz fest die Daumen für dein Programm nach Ostern !!
Gruß
Rembert

----------


## MartinWK

> Ausschliessen lässt eine sich Metastasierung mittels Bildgebung nie.


Danke für die Klarstellung.
Wenn man weder lokal noch entfernt etwas auf dem PSMA PET/CT Bild findet, wäre man nicht schlauer. Wenn ein Lokalrezidiv und/oder eine Metastase gesehen wird:



> Wenn man aber das Rezidiv lokalisieren könnte, wäre das vielleicht gar ein Vorteil.


Zur Vermeidung von Über- oder Fehltherapie auf jeden Fall, onkologisch kommt es darauf an, zu welcher Risikogruppe man in den zitierten Studien gehört und ob jene ausreichend belegt sind.

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen,

neuester PSA Wert 0,104 also fast gleich zum Wert vor drei Monaten: 0,103...

Hoffe also, dass ich noch ein Jahr Zeit habe, bis zum Anstieg in den roten Bereich.

Mein Urologe rät jetzt auch, wie Prof.Schlomm, zum PSMA Pet/ct bei 0,2 PSA

Er ist sich aber trotzdem nicht ganz sicher, ob es einen Nutzen für mich hätte? 
Seiner Meinung nach, könnte man auch erst bestrahlen und bei Misserfolg nachschauen.
Die Entfernung von einzelnen Lymphknoten hält er für fragwürdig und langfristig nicht erfolgversprechend.

Da steht man also wieder alleine im Saal mit der Entscheidung.
Bei 0,2 etwas zu erkennen auf dem PSMA Pet/ct ist wohl doch etwas spekulativ?!

Unabhängig davon, habe ich mich hier in Hannover mal erkundigt über die Kosten und habe nur eine Aussage über 1.600 Euro erhalten.
Meine Frage daher : weiß jemand eine kostengünstigere Behandlungsstätte ?? Würde da dann auch gerne eine Reise für in Kauf nehmen, 
wenn es sich lohnt. Sind ja nicht alle auf Rosen gebettet ;-)

Lieben Gruß 
Rembert

----------


## Hvielemi

Spar dir den PET-Aufwand und entspanne dich.

Der Schlomm faselt, denn erstens scheint es nun Mode zu sein,
hunderte teure PETs zu machen, wie man Tausende Knochenszintigramme
machte bei jeweils viel zu tiefem PSA. 
Die PET gehen aber auf Kosten des Patienten!
Und zweitens kennt er deinen Fall nicht:
Seit Anfang 2015 beträgt deine PSA-Verdoppelungszeit viereinhalb Jahre!

Von jetzt ca. 0.1ng/ml wird bei dieser Geschwindigkeit dein PSA in 27 Jahren
etwa 7ng/ml erreicht haben. Dann beginnst Du mit Bicalutamid, oder was 
dann angesagt ist. Wie alt willst Du werden!?
In zehn Jahren, bei ca. 0.5ng/ml, werden die Optionen ohnehin ganz andere sein.

Ein klassischer Fall für eine Art aktive Beobachtung.
Erst mal jährliche PSA-Messungen, was bei dieser Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit
wohl bereits eine Überdiagnostik wäre ...

Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Der nächste Schritt soll ja wohl eine Bestrahlung sein, wenn der PSA Wert 0,2 deutlich überschreitet. 

Wie hilft nun ein PSMA PET/CT? Bei 0,2 würde man normalerweise kein PSMA PET/CT machen, man sieht nur einen kleineren Teil der befallenen Lymphknoten, sofern welche da sind. Bei einem Gleason 6 sollten an sich auch keine da sein. 
Wenn man keine sieht, so wird man nur die Prostataloge bestrahlen. Sieht man jedoch ein- oder zwei Knoten, wird man auch die Lymphabflusswege bestahlen, evtl. mit höhere Dosis auf die sichtbaren, befallenen Lymphknoten. 
Dritte Alternative, das würde ich aber vorher mit dem Strahlentherapeuten besprechen, man bestrahlt die Lymphknoten in einem zweiten Schritt, wenn die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge keinen Erfolg hatte. Dann kannst Du Dir die Kosten für das PSMA PET/CT sparen.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man bei Dir bei einem PSA Wert von 0,2 mit dem PSMA PET/CT nichts sieht, ist sehr hoch.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Wenn man es nicht muss, würde ich keine Lymphabflusswege bestrahlen, das führt oft zu Nebenwirkungen. Es ist sehr selten, dass ein Gleason 6 Metastasen bildet, daher würde ich ohne konkreten Verdacht auf die Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege verzichten.

----------


## rembert

Vielen Dank Georg

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Rembert,
Bei diesem für ein Rezidiv ziemlich untypischen PSA Verlauf (nahezu auf den tausendstel konstant zwischen Mai 16 und Nov 17), ist vielleicht auch ein fälschlicherweise erhöhter Wert aufgrund des Testverfahrens in Betracht zu ziehen.
Obwohl heutige Teste höchste Qualitätskriterien erfüllen bezüglich Sensitivität und möglichst kleiner Störanfälligkeiten, sind sie dennoch nicht perfekt. Vielleicht gehörst Du ja zu jenen 0.3%, welche durch sogenannte heterophile Antikörper einen etwas fälscherweise erhöhten Wert kriegst, siehe folgenden Link

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28763294

Manchmal sind solche Sprünge von z.B. 0.080 auf 0.100 nur alleine durch einen Wechsel der Testcharge (gleicher Hersteller) zu erklären. Ganz sicher weiss man das natürlich nicht, aber es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es vielleicht wieder mal 0.010 abwärts geht, was dann definitiv die Anspannung rausnehmen würde. Also meine Empfehlung: Weitermessen.

Tritus

----------


## MartinWK

Danke Tritus für diesen Link.
"Four samples (0.3%) showed reproducibly disturbed recoveries of 10%, 68%, 166% and 4441%." Abweichungen bis zum 44-fachen konnten bei einer Person reproduziert werden, bei einer Anderen wurde wiederholt nur 1/10 gemessen. Grob geschätzt wird also bei einem von 1000 Männern eine unnötige frühe Salvagetherapie (bei PSA 0,2) durchgeführt. Soll man jetzt vorher seine Antikörper bestimmen lassen? Wenn, dann nur die heterophilen: "In a follow-up study of 212 random plasma samples we found seven  samples with autoantibodies against PSA which however did not show any  disturbed PSA recovery".

----------


## tritus59

> Soll man jetzt vorher seine Antikörper bestimmen lassen? Wenn, dann nur die heterophilen.


Nein, das wäre dann wohl eine Überdiagnostik. Solche störenden heterophilen Antikörper (3-5% in der normalen Population, eigene Erfahrungen) werden in guten Immunoassays durch Zugabe entsprechender Entstörsubstanzen weitgehend neutralisiert. Dadurch werden falsch erhöhte Ergebnisse weit unter 1% erreicht, wie beim Roche PSA Test. Viel wichtiger scheint mir die Verlaufskontrolle zu sein, wo ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt das Ergebnis eindeutig wird. Ob dies bei Rembert schon jetzt der Fall ist, da scheiden sich wohl die Meinungen.

Tritus

----------


## rembert

Hallo Tritus..Hallo Martin,

Danke erstmal für eure Kommentare.

Hier nochmal der gesamte Verlauf:

PSA 07.2010   <0,05 uro
PSA 05.10.10  <0,05 uro
PSA 27.12.10  < 0,05 uro
PSA 21.03.11  exakt 0,07 hausarzt
PSA 22.03.11 <0,05 Uro
PSA 19.04.11 <0,05 Uro
PSA 14.06.11 <0,05 Uro
PSA 13.09.11 0,06 Uro
PSA 05.12.11 <0,05
PSA 12.03.2012: < 0,05
PSA 25.06.2012: < 0,05
PSA 15.10.2012 =0,05
PSA 16.01.2013  < 0,05
PSA 09.07.2013 < 0,05
PSA 20.01.2014 = 0,05
PSA 14.07.2014 = 0,05
PSA 19.01.2015    0,063  Wechsel Messverfahren
PSA 20.04.2015    0,062
PSA 30.10.2015    0,068
PSA 23.05.2016    0,083
PSA 22.08.2016    0,078
PSA 05.12.2016    0.085
PSA 28.03.2017    0,075
PSA 02.08.2017    0,082
PSA 27.11.2017    0,084
PSA 26.03.2018    0,103
PSA 25.06.2018    0,104

Das Messverfahren wurde ja einmal gewechselt und hatte gleich einen leichten Anstieg zu Folge.
Denke aber, dass der Anstieg seit 11.2017 schon nicht zu vernachlässigen ist.

Irgendetwas produziert da jetzt vermehrt PSA und ich hoffe, ich wähle den richtigen Weg.
bin ja trotz meiner jetzt 8 jährigen Geschichte erst 51 Jahre alt und will meine Pfeile nicht zu schnell verschießen.

Lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## Urologe

Bei DIESEM Verllauf würde ich vor PSA 0.4 definitiv KEINERLEI Diagnostik oder Therapie veranlassen!

----------


## rembert

Hallo Herr Doktor,  
hätte mal vor Jahren doch in ihre Praxis wechseln sollen ;-)) 
Sie hatten mal mit einem Lymphknoten spekuliert bei mir.. aber lange her.
Hoffe ich behalte die Nerven so lange zu warten..mein ärztliches Umfeld meint ja, ich würde die Chance auf Heilung durch
eine Bestrahlung damit noch mehr minimieren.
Danke für den Ratschlag !
rembert

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Rembert,

was willst du denn bei diesem PSA und seiner vglw. geringen Zunahme in den letzten Jahren (und die Werte schwanken ja auch...)
denn jetzt machen? Es bliebe ja nur die blinde Bestrahlung der Loge. Die ist aber auch nicht nebenwirkungsfrei.
Cool bleiben und regelmäßig messen. Dann merkst Du schon rechtzeitig wann Handlungsbedarf ist....

Grüsse

Uwe

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen,

leider heute den höchsten PSA-Wert seit meiner OP in 2010.

hier nochmal der Verlauf der letzten paar Jahre:
PSA 20.04.2015 0,062
PSA 30.10.2015 0,068
PSA 23.05.2016 0,083
PSA 22.08.2016 0,078
PSA 05.12.2016 0.085
PSA 28.03.2017 0,075
PSA 02.08.2017 0,082
PSA 27.11.2017 0,084
PSA 26.03.2018 0,103
PSA 25.06.2018 0,104
PSA 22.10.2018 0,092
PSA 25.02.2019 0,123

Bin leider seit August fast nur noch ans Haus gebunden, da ich auf geringste körperliche Belastung mit tagelangen Schwächeanfällen reagiere.
Nennt sich wohl CFS/Me und ist weitgehend unerforscht.

Die Vorstellung 36 mal zu einer Bestrahlung zu müssen und dann noch zusätzliche Nebenwirkungen zu ertragen, ist für mich ganz furchtbar gerade.

Mein Urologe drängt auf Bestrahlung bei 0,2 und vorheriges PSMA Pet  ... was ich mir aber ohne Arbeit leider nicht leisten kann.

Meine Fragen, auch wenn ihr da vielleicht schon einmal darauf eingegangen seid :

1. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Verbindung mit einem Krankenhausaufenthalt ein PSMA Pet ct über die gesetzliche Krankenkasse abrechnen zu lassen?
    Mein Urologe redet von 2000 Euro Kosten

2. Würdet ihr auch bei 0,2, starten oder riskiere ich zu viel, wenn ich länger warte ?

3. Gibt es eine empfehlenswerte Adresse in Hannover zwecks Strahlentherapie ?

Lieben Dank für eure Mühe

Rembert

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Rembert,

die MECFS war mir bisher nicht bekannt. Ich habe einen Hinweis mit Material dazu in ein eigenes Thema gestellt. Vielleicht kennst du die Seiten schon.

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...chwere-Fatique

Alles Gute
Franz

----------


## rembert

Danke Franz..   gute Idee

----------


## MartinWK

Das kann ein ganz langsam wachsendes Rezidiv nach Gleason 3+3 sein. Mal so grob geschätzt wird PSA>0,2 in 2-3 Jahren erreicht; 0,4 in 5-7 Jahren.
Es kann auch Restgewebe sein.
Man kann ja mal bei 0,2 oder später ein PSMA PET/CT machen. Da 10% der Gleason 3+3 PSMA-negativ sind, sollte vorher das Prostatektomiepräparat auf ausreichende PSMA-Positivität untersucht werden, denn sonst ist ein negatives PSMA PET/CT ohne Aussagekraft.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo zusammen,

leider heute den höchsten PSA-Wert seit meiner OP in 2010.

hier nochmal der Verlauf der letzten paar Jahre:
PSA 20.04.2015 0,062
PSA 30.10.2015 0,068
PSA 23.05.2016 0,083
PSA 22.08.2016 0,078
PSA 05.12.2016 0.085
PSA 28.03.2017 0,075
PSA 02.08.2017 0,082
PSA 27.11.2017 0,084
PSA 26.03.2018 0,103
PSA 25.06.2018 0,104
PSA 22.10.2018 0,092
PSA 25.02.2019 0,123

Bin leider seit August fast nur noch ans Haus gebunden, da ich auf  geringste körperliche Belastung mit tagelangen Schwächeanfällen  reagiere.
Nennt sich wohl CFS/Me und ist weitgehend unerforscht.

Die Vorstellung 36 mal zu einer Bestrahlung zu müssen und dann noch  zusätzliche Nebenwirkungen zu ertragen, ist für mich ganz furchtbar  gerade.

Mein Urologe drängt auf Bestrahlung bei 0,2 und vorheriges PSMA Pet  ... was ich mir aber ohne Arbeit leider nicht leisten kann.

Meine Fragen, auch wenn ihr da vielleicht schon einmal darauf eingegangen seid :

1. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Verbindung mit einem  Krankenhausaufenthalt ein PSMA Pet ct über die gesetzliche Krankenkasse  abrechnen zu lassen?
    Mein Urologe redet von 2000 Euro Kosten

2. Würdet ihr auch bei 0,2, starten oder riskiere ich zu viel, wenn ich länger warte ?

3. Gibt es eine empfehlenswerte Adresse in Hannover zwecks Strahlentherapie ?

Lieben Dank für eure Mühe

Rembert

*Hallo Rembert,*
zu PSMA PET CT bei PSA 0,2 ng/ml,würde ich nicht machen wenn du es selbst bezahlen sollst.
wenn es bezahlt wird dann nur wenn Dein Arzt es als notwendig erachtet für eine weitere Therapie.
da gibt es wahrscheinlich nix zu sehen.
zur Logenbestrahlung kannst Du mal bei mir ins Profil schauen.
würde ich nutzen an deiner Stelle.
könnte Dir Zeit nach hinten verschaffen.
da musst Du dann die Ärzte bemühen zu der Entscheidung.
Zeit hast Du noch ,denn die PSA Verdoppelungszeit ist lang bei Dir.
mach Dich noch mal schlau

gutes Gelingen

Adam

----------


## rembert

danke dir Adam !!

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Rembert,

das ist eine mittlere PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von 3,9 Jahren zwischen April 2015 und Februar 2019, aber nur noch 0,82 Jahren zwischen Oktober 2018 und heute. Dazwischen hattest Du aber auch mal Schwankungen, in denen der PSA-Wert wieder etwas zurückging. 
Eine PSMA-PET/CT hätte beim derzeitigen Wert eine Chance von unter 50 %, etwas anzuzeigen. Wenn sie nichts anzeigt, bist Du zwar 2.000 € ärmer, aber genauso schlau wie vorher. "Urologe" hat hier mehrfach von Fällen berichtet, bei den der PSA-Wert nach der RP auf 0,2 ng/ml und etwas darüber stieg, aber dann stehenblieb. Gemäß einer Studie verschlechtert sich die Heilungschance nicht, wenn man auch bei 0,2 ng/ml noch etwas zuwartet, erst ab 0,5 ng/ml verschlechtert sie sich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, um ca. 3 % je 0,1 ng/ml PSA-Anstieg.
Ich kann Dir nur die Fakten geben, aber keine Therapie-Empfehlung aussprechen.

Ralf

----------


## rembert

Danke dir Ralf...   tendiere bis 0,4 zu warten und dann PSMA-PET/CT zu machen. Hoffe noch zwei Jahre Zeit zu haben dafür...  Bei der MHH in Hannover kostet es wohl 1.500 Euro.

----------


## spertel

Hallo..

Das ist natürlich ziemlicher Mist, aber ich sehe durchaus noch die Chance, dass dieser Anstieg noch zum Stillstand kommt, zumal du beidseitig nervschonend operiert bist und das alles von einem Rest im apikalen Bereich stammen könnte. Gutartige Zellvermehrung nennt man das.

Ich habe mich bei nahezu identischen Wert bewußt mit dem Risiko der Übertherapie bestrahlen lassen; mein Urologe war dafür, der Strahlentherapeut war da schon zögerlicher. Möglicherweise war das tatsächlich verfrüht, weil mein PSA-Wert sich nahezu im gleichen Bereich nach der Bestrahlung wieder dort eingependelt hat.

Die Richtigkeit werde ich wohl nie erfahren.

Ein PSMA/PET-CT würde ich nicht machen lassen, a) weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit für ein Lokalrezidiv sehr hoch ist und b) weil im vorgeschlagenen Bereich von 0,2 ng/ml mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wenig zu sehen sein dürfte.

In deiner Situation, auch wegen des relativ jungen Alters, würde ich nicht vor 0,2 ng/ ml, aber auch nicht nach 0,3 ng/ml beim Strahlentherapeut auf der Matte liegen. Zwar besteht auch dann immer noch das Restrisiko einer nicht notwendigen Bestrahlung; dieses musst du aber mit Jahrgang 1967 eingehen.

Ich bin nächsten Monat wieder fällig; ganz unentspannt bin ich auch nicht.

Diese ganze Leserei hier sollte ich mir besser sparen; es macht unruhiger als mir lieb ist.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass doch alles anders ist als es scheint..............

----------


## rembert

MartinWK  hoffe deine Kalkulation stimmt...dann kann ich das Geld vielleicht sparen bis dahin.  DANKE

Reinhard... schön von dir zu lesen.
Bin jetzt echt seit August 23 Stunden am liegen. Ausschlussdiagnose CFS / Me
Manchmal reicht schon die Dusche morgens um mir für den Rest des Tages sämtliche Kraft zu rauben.
Das kann man gar keinem erklären..
Werde also so lange wie vertretbar mit der Bestrahlung warten.. 
Jetzt noch Darmbeschwerden und Inkontinenz dazu...dann reicht es mir auch langsam .
Lieben Gruß an dich und keine Sorge um deine Messung !!!

----------


## MartinWK

> Ich habe mich bei nahezu identischen Wert bewußt mit dem Risiko der Übertherapie bestrahlen lassen;...
> ...Ein PSMA/PET-CT würde ich nicht machen lassen, a) weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit für ein Lokalrezidiv sehr hoch ist und b) weil im vorgeschlagenen Bereich von 0,2 ng/ml mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wenig zu sehen sein dürfte.


Vor dem Risiko der Übertherapie würde ich zunächst das Risiko der Überdiagnostik eingehen und ein PSMA PET/CT machen lassen, denn das hat auch unter 0,5 therapeutische Konsequenzen; siehe dazu
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...733#post113733

----------


## Michi1

Ich hab meine Bestrahlung bei 0,2 machen lassen und überhaupt keine Nebenwirkung. Das schlimmste war das ich 35 Mal ins Krankenhaus fahren musste.

----------


## skipper

Hallo Rembert,
da wir im gleichen Jahr, in gleicher Klinik operiert wurden macht mich dein Verlauf nachdenklich.
Nur liegen ist natürlich für dein Herz/Kreislaufsystem und die Muskulatur nicht gut.
Bei Autoimmunkrankheiten soll ärztl.überwachtes Fasten gute Erfolge erzielen- würde ich an deiner Stelle ausprobieren.
Um deine Stimmungslage zu verbessern würde ich auch einen guten Psychiater hinzuziehen.
Gibt es Dinge die dir Freude bereiten - tue sie.
Viele Grüße, ich drücke dir beide Daumen
Skipper

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,
das Thema Psychoonkologie wurde vor einiger Zeit in *onko.tv* mit Prof Heidenreich diskutiert.
Heribert

----------


## rembert

Cfs/Me hat nichts mit der Psyche am Hut.  Das ist eine rein körperliche Erkrankung, die bei mir Nachwirkung eines Pfeifferschen Drüsenfiebers ist.
Alles an Betätigung und Aktivierung verschlechtert leider die Symptomatik massiv und kann zu vollständiger Bettlägerigkeit führen.
Leider ist das in Deutschland sehr unbekannt und viele werden deswegen  vollkommen falsch behandelt.
Die Charité in Berlin hat da die meisten Erfahrungen und da habe ich meine Diagnose erhalten.
Also wer langeweile hat..mal schlau lesen.
Viele mit Krebs und dieser Erkrankung werden fälschlicherweise wie Fatigue behandelt und damit komplett ruiniert.
Danke für eure Wünsche und Gedanken...
Skipper, es muss doch auch mal einer Glück haben ;-)   ich freue mich über deinen Verlauf.

----------


## Joachim_Bln

Mir fällt auf, Rembert, dass Du bei erhöhten PSA-Werte diese im Forum postest, bei Rückgängen aber nichts tust. Ist ja auch verständlich.
Den allgemein schlechten Zustand infolge Pfeifferschen Drüsenfiebers würde ich eher als Indiz werten, Bestrahlung aufzuschieben (auf jeden Fall über 0,1 hinaus :-) ich hatte auch mal 0,12 als Interventionsempfehlung in Erinnerung, aber diese Zahlen beziehen sich wohl immer auf schnellen Wiederanstieg binnen 1-3 Jahren post-OP).

Andere Frage: Sind bildgebende Untersuchungen in der Prostataloge gemacht worden ( (welches?) MRT, Sonographie) und es sind keinerlei Auffälligkeiten zu sehen gewesen? Bei mir ist nach Bildgebung etwas laut Biopsie "gesundes" Prostatagewebe gefunden worden, das einen ähnlichen PSA-Anstieg bewirkte (in 10 Jahren post OP auf 0,08/0,09). Ich denke über fokale HIFU nach, falls sich Trend fortsetzt. Ist aber bei Dir im Fall räumlich unbestimmter Herkunft des PSA sicherlich keine Option.

Zitat: "das ist eine mittlere PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von 3,9 Jahren zwischen  April 2015 und Februar 2019, aber nur noch 0,82 Jahren zwischen Oktober  2018 und heute"  ... Aus zwei Werten würde ich noch keine Versopplungszeit berechnen, zumal bei schon vorherigen Schwanungen und höheren Absolutwerten, wie hier vor Oktober 2018.

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen,

ich führe meinen alten Beitrag mal fort, um meine neue Entwicklung mitzuteilen.

Dieser Beitrag könnte ja für einige, gerade jüngere Erkrankte, vom Verlauf interessant sein.

Mein PSA Verlauf ist doch sehr untypisch.

Nach der Op in 2010 waren die Werte bis 2012 <0,05 und danach gab es folgende Werte:

PSA 15.10.2012 =0,05
PSA 16.01.2013 < 0,05
PSA 09.07.2013 < 0,05
PSA 20.01.2014 = 0,05
PSA 14.07.2014 = 0,05
PSA 19.01.2015 0,063 Wechsel Messverfahren
PSA 20.04.2015 0,062
PSA 30.10.2015 0,068
PSA 23.05.2016 0,083
PSA 22.08.2016 0,078
PSA 05.12.2016 0.085
PSA 28.03.2017 0,075
PSA 02.08.2017 0,082
PSA 27.11.2017 0,084
PSA 26.03.2018 0,103
PSA 25.06.2018 0,104
PSA 22.10.2018 0,092
PSA 25.02.2019 0,123
PSA 24.06.2019 0,12 Wechsel Messverfahren
PSA 11.11.2019 0,12
PSA 20.03.2020 0,13
PSA 23.07.2020 0,12
PSA 03.12.2020 0,11

Der Wert von gestern war doch mehr als überraschend, zumal ich seit 2 Jahren mit Me / CFS an einer Erkrankung leide, die massiv das Immunsystem betrifft und mich fast ans Bett gebunden macht.

Wenigstens brauche ich mir vorerst keine Gedanken über ein PSMA PET CT machen.

Das Geld hätte ich eh nicht zur Verfügung, aber wie gesagt: eine Bestrahlung wäre zur Zeit unmöglich, da ich die wochenlangen Fahrten gar nicht stemmen könnte, ohne meinen jetzigen Zustand noch mehr zu verschlechtern. 

Auch ein Liegendtransport hätte diese Konsequenz.

Man kann ME / CFS niemanden vernünftig erklären und die Einschränkungen sind einfach unglaublich und schwer vorstellbar.

Leider entwickeln das auch einige Leute nach einer Corona Erkrankung.

Unabhängig davon, kann sich mein Urologe fast 11 Jahre nach der OP, keinen Reim auf meinen PSA Verlauf machen.
Für Restgewebe eigentlich viel zu hohe Werte, aber Psychoterror dadurch seit 9 Jahren. 

Lieben Gruß an alle und ein schönes Weihnachtsfest

Rembert

----------


## oldcopman53

Hallo Rembert, sind ja fast gleichzeitig operiert, meine Werte steigen erst langsam, dafür jetzt aber stetig, ohne dass ich eine Nebenerkrankung habe. kannst ja mal bei myprostate.eu rein schauen. Trotz allem, ein entspanntes Weihnachtsfest im Rahmen der diesjährigen Möglichkeiten. Alles Gute für Dich.

----------


## rembert

Hallo oldcopman,
schlägst dich aber doch super für deinen Gleason 9.
Die Nachwirkungen deiner Bestrahlung fürchte ich zusätzlich.
Danke für die guten Wünsche und auch dir alles erdenklich Gute.
Rembert

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute den aktuellen PSA Wert erhalten: 0,07

Nach den bisherigen Werten der letzten 11 Jahre kann es sich dabei eigentlich nur um einen Laborfehler handeln.

0,07 hatte ich zuletzt in 2015...

Habe nichts verändert, außer jetzt dreimal täglich GranaProstan einzunehmen.

Muss mal den Urologen nach seiner Meinung fragen.

Den Wert habe ich am Telefon von seiner Angestellten erhalten.

Bin im Moment etwas sprachlos..

Gruß
Rembert

----------


## rembert

Guten Morgen, hat hier keiner eine Meinung zu dem plötzlich halbierten PSA Wert?
Sollte man die Probe nochmals untersuchen lassen im Labor oder neu abnehmen?
Was würdet ihr machen?
Das wäre ja ansonsten schon ein kleines Wunder.
Gruß
Rembert

----------


## Optimist

> ...Was würdet ihr machen?
> Das wäre ja ansonsten schon ein kleines Wunder.....


Guten Morgen Rembert,

Werte, lasse ich mir stets ausdrucken. Bei telef. Auskunft können gelegentliche Zahlendreher o. ä vorkommen.
Könnte es sein, dass ein Laborwechsel erfolgt ist ?

Wenn sich der gesunkene PSA-Wert so nicht aufklären lässt, würde ich zur Bestätigung nochmal messen lassen.

Franz

----------


## rembert

Hallo Franz, 
mein Urologe war auch sehr verwundert.
Ihm wären in den letzten Wochen häufiger niedrigere Werte auch bei anderen Patienten aufgefallen. Er müsse mal im Labor nachfragen..
Ich habe mir dann nochmal Blut abnehmen lassen und bekomme das Ergebnis dann morgen.
Habe im Labor mal selber nachgefragt. Die haben seit Anfang März neue Geräte. Hätten sie auch allen Ärzten mitgeteilt...
Jetzt habe ich wenigstens eine Erklärung.
Bei der letzten Laboränderung hatte ich plötzlich um einiges höhere Werte, jetzt sind sie wenigstens niedriger.
Lt. dem Labor dürfte es sich natürlich gar nicht auswirken.
Warte jetzt mal auf das Kontrollergebnis, obwohl das wohl ähnlich sein dürfte.
Gruß
Rembert

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Rembert,
auch, wenn Dir das jetzt nicht gefällt, zur Richtigkeit und Präzision der PSA-Wert Messung gilt nach wie vor das hier: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...847#post111847
Freu Dich einfach über den niedrigen Wert. Alles unter 0,2 ng/ml ist messtechnisch gesehen nicht zu unterscheiden, auch wenn die angegebenen Zahlen Dir etwas Anderes vorgaukeln.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## rembert

Hallo Arnold,
also ist es eigentlich egal, ob man 0.05 oder 0.18 hat?
Manch einer wird ja schon vor 0.2 bestrahlt.
Dann geht es mehr um den Trend und nicht um den Wert?
Dann bleibt mir nur die kurze Erleichterung durch den niedrigeren Wert, den ich dann auch nur den neuen Geräten zu verdanken habe.
Danke für deine Mühe
Gruß
Rembert

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Rembert,



> also ist es eigentlich egal, ob man 0.05 oder 0.18 hat?


Nein, ist es nicht, nur können die Labors die beiden Werte eben nicht mit hinreíchender, sprich signifikanter, Sicherheit unterscheiden.
Arnold

----------


## rembert

Hallo Arnold,

dann muss man sich einfach über möglichst niedrige Werte freuen, wie Du schon sagtest.

Kontrollergebnis kam gerade: Gestern 0,07 und heute auch 0,07

Vor fünf Monaten, 0,11 nach dem alten Verfahren.

Ist trotzdem heftig, dass neue Geräte einen messtechnisch wieder 6 Jahre zurücksetzen im PSA Verlauf.
Rembert

----------


## walther

Hallo Rembert,
vielleicht neue Tabletten etc. ?
Dazu einmal meine Werte.
Gruß Walther
17.02.2015 PSA * 0,04 ng/ml Testosteron 3,49 ng/ml
07.05.2015 PSA * 0,05 ng/ml Testosteron 3,92 ng/ml
14.07.2015 PSA * 0,05 ng/ml Testosteron 4,27 ng/ml
07.10.2015 PSA * 0,06 ng/ml Testosteron 3,98 ng/ml
22.01.2016 PSA * 0,07 ng/ml Testosteron 2,91 ng/ml
30.05.2016 PSA * 0,09 ng/ml Testosteron 2,91 ng/ml
17.10.2016 PSA * 0,10 ng/ml Testosteron 3,95 ng/ml
06.01.2017 PSA * 0,10 ng/ml Testosteron 2,78 ng/ml
23.05.2017 PSA * 0,11 ng/ml
Nierensteine entfernt 09.03.2017 bei schwierigen anatomischen Verhältnissen.
09.03.2017 PSA * 0,10 ng/ml (Krankenhaus)
09.10.2017 PSA * 0,12 ng/ml Testosteron 3,62 ng/ml
29.01.2018 PSA * 0,16 ng/ml
08.06.2018 PSA * 0,17 ng/ml
08.11.2018 PSA * 0,20 ng/ml
04.03.2019 PSA * 0,18 ng/ml
21.06.2019 PSA * 0,18 ng/ml
01.11.2019 PSA * 0,18 ng/ml
07.02.2020 PSA * 0,18 ng/ml Testosteron 3,62 ng/ml
10.08.2020 PSA * 0,19 ng/ml
30.11.2020 PSA * 0,19 ng/ml
27.03.2021 PSA * 0,15 ng/ml

----------


## rembert

Hallo Walther,
da waren wir ja im selben Jahr in der Martini Klinik.
Außer Grana Prostan in höherer Dosierung habe ich nichts verändert.
Es scheint wohl am neuen Messverfahren im Labor zu liegen.
Finde nur den Unterschied ziemlich krass.
Bei Dir scheint es ja auch erstmal gestoppt.
Bestrahlung hatte ich allerdings noch nicht.
Aber es ist schon komisch, wenn man seit 11 Jahren einen stetigen Anstieg hat und dann wieder auf 0.07 abfällt.
Gruß
Rembert

----------


## Hartmut S

Rembert!

Ich hatte dir irgendwo bereits geschrieben, dass du dir nicht so viele Sorgen machen solltest.
Vielleicht hat es sich ja nun bestätigt!?
Irgendwie macht es mich etwas traurig, wenn dieser blöde Krebs bereits im jüngeren Alter diagnostiziert wird. Für mich war es aber mit 60 Jahren auch ein kleiner Schock.
Ich wünsche dir weiterhin alles Gute!




> Hallo Rembert,
> _also ist es eigentlich egal, ob man 0.05 oder 0.18 hat?_
> Nein, ist es nicht, nur können die Labors die beiden Werte eben nicht mit hinreíchender, sprich signifikanter, Sicherheit unterscheiden.
> Arnold


Lieber Arnold, kann das richtig sein, oder hast du eine 0 übersehen?
0.05 Zu 0.18 ist eine sehr große Spanne.


Zitat Rembert:



> Hallo Franz,
> mein Urologe war auch sehr verwundert.
> Ihm wären in den letzten Wochen häufiger niedrigere Werte auch bei anderen Patienten aufgefallen.


Man macht sich bei so einer Feststellung so seine Gedanken.
Ich frage mich, kann es mit der Covid-Impfung zusammen hängen?
Sicherlich nicht, - aber in der Medizin wird ja nie etwas ausgeschlossen.
So zumindest, wird es uns ja oft suggeriert.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## rembert

Hallo Hartmut,
Ja mit 43 bei der Op war ich noch sehr jung.
Da mein Wert seit 11 Jahren fast stetig ansteigt, war es schon fast ein Schock, dass er sich jetzt mit 0.07 fast halbiert hat.
Die Kontrolle ergab erneut 0.07.
Aber es liegt wohl definitiv an den neuen Geräten/Messverfahren im Labor und leider nicht am impfen.
Kann den Wert jetzt überhaupt nicht einordnen.
Hatte ja schon öfter Wechsel im Messverfahren, aber nie dadurch so einen deutlichen Unterschied.
Ist natürlich schön, dass es sich nach unten korrigiert hat.
Aber anscheinend hängt es vom Messverfahren ab, ob jemand 0.1 oder 0.2 PSA hat...
Lasse jetzt erst wieder in 5 Monaten testen.
Da eine Bestrahlung für mich rein körperlich nicht machbar wäre, ist es eigentlich gerade eine glückliche Fügung.
Lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## rembert

Und vielen Dank für deine netten Worte Hartmut! Drücke Dir auch die Daumen und wünsche Dir alles Gute!!

----------

